# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, needed a new wardrobe


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I need new socks, and pants. As I am trying to clean up my act. 

How is that.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Honey! I'm Home!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have (want) time to clean anything! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now you are talking my language!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

What are you all talking about?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nothing right now. But this a public forum, read by anyone. Most of us on this group now consider themselves conservative, in all aspects of our lives. 

We used to wear Prada's and I wore the crown, as Queen of the Banana Heads.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You've got me beaten. I really don't know what you're on about.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> We used to wear Prada's and I wore the crown, as Queen of the Banana Heads.


Used to wear? What the hell am I gonna do with the ones I have if we don't keep wearing them?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> You've got me beaten. I really don't know what you're on about.


I do not beat anyone. We are just a group of gals that chat about politics, live, laugh and love.

There is absolutely no reason to be snarky or question my character like that. Hope you were just being goofy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > You've got me beaten. I really don't know what you're on about.
> ...


Why yes she is, you got to love her sense of humor. Plus she is really a Mitt is great person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

inishowen said:


> What are you all talking about?


Mostly nonsense, but do love are MITT.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

If that is true, I really apologize. that was rude of me, and those who know me know that is not me

I am just of tired of people not being able to have a conversation without being mean spirited. And again I was rude, and took it out on my (hopefully) new friend across the pond


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Denim and pearls, my new wardrobe. I look good in denim. (if invited of course)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Denim and pearls, my new wardrobe. I look good in denim. (if invited of course)


Of course if you are nice and not mean spirited welcome. We sometimes just find ourselves hysterical. Sometimes we talk about our conservative ideas, God and religion. And I will emphasize TALK, not argue with mean voices.

So, if you like that in a group, get your pearls and denims. And if we really like you, we will let you in the Royal vault to pick out some Pradas


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

And i still can't get a new pair of sock oh woe is me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

OOOOPPPPPPPssss

Royal pre senior moment

They are on the RIGHT side of the Royal dressing room


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thought for today ladies

Hello this is GOD

I will be taking care of all 

your problems today


I will not need your help


So have a GOOD DAY.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thought for today ladies
> 
> Hello this is GOD
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: AMEN!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You sound like a great bunch of fun loving ladies! I'm a little on the post senior side but having a great time, as if I were in my right mind! Just enjoying life, one day at a time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Head Lady of the lake,
I must tell this story about Barbara Ann, a while back someone posted they had a pattern for and O doll,yes that one. Our Barbara Ann like the other ask for the pattern and then posted She needed it for a pin cushion. 
The other lady on there name starts with I posted if you can't say anything nice say nothing. 

Yes yes her how's that Still had to reread it couldn't believe what I read.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> You sound like a great bunch of fun loving ladies! I'm a little on the post senior side but having a great time, as if I were in my right mind! Just enjoying life, one day at a time!


Oh do join us in fun and friendship. I love your adv.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well poop, I missed that pattern. Is there such a pattern? Please post. Maybe we could have a KAL

So many options, so little time

Your Queen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well poop, I missed that pattern. Is there such a pattern? Please post. Maybe we could have a KAL
> 
> So many options, so little time
> 
> Your Queen


pm Barbara Ann she should be able to tellyou where to find it???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning. 

Things are coming to ahead about Libya, even the newspapers who where all for the president are beginning to ask questions.
Committee headed by John Kerry want to know what happen. 

I wonder how Clinton feels now, as his wife has told it was the video. It's seem according to one new cast,she and Rice were made to say it was the video. Now Hillary has come out to say it was a terriost attack. Wonder what Obama thinks that even his own are starting to tell the truth and yet he has not. Although I have notice he does not mention it any more in his speeches, and has gone off on other subjects. 
I wonder also if Hillary will resign her postion if he is elected again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it is fall fresh apples, the kind that jucies run down your face, oh it is so good. and colors woo. It is fall here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys

internet problems yesterday

Don't seem to have notifications so don't know what is going on,

Be well


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi guys
> 
> internet problems yesterday
> 
> ...


It just wants to get you going. I have had that happen to then next day recieve notiftications . If you don't recieve it again may want to check in with Admin, may be does not know it is happening. :thumbup: 
But we are still here have you let others know??? about site. 
what has happen to Byrd???


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh well

It is what it is

PM me if I am missing something

Thanks kiddo


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Guess what...........she who should not be mentioned is now stalking me on an old post. 

Snort......... well, back to knitting, she who should not be mentioned has no life


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh by the by.......Cherf I will let you win

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107026-25.html#2169353


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Gotta join the denim and pearls gang, as I've got plenty of both. Plus boots. Y'all might call 'em cowboy boots, but around here that's redundant. And a Stetson. Yee haw!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Bydie has a wedding next week. Guessing she is busy with that.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Love all this sweet chit chat of nonsense, one needs a laugh now and then! I would like to known as the QUEEN OF DREAMS? OK and Pearls and Denims sound super to me!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh Darlin'

You may be a Duchess. Sorry, there is only one Queen, and I am it.

Hail to Me


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

OK I dont demand that much attention so Duchess of Dreams sounds good to me. I bow to u oh Queen, and where in Virginia ru? I live about 25 miles east of Pittsburgh, Pa kinda out in the country. Used to have a knitting machine shop out of my home for 26 years and gave it up after my hubby passed and went back to work outside the house, now retired and I am the Queen of my Domain which is whatever I want it to be for the here and now.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Central Virginia, by Lake Anna

Go Browns


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

inishowen said:


> You've got me beaten. I really don't know what you're on about.


I agree!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am the Queen of the Banana Heads. We laugh, wear pearls and denim, and red Prada's. We enjoy our conservative views and we are kind to each other.

It all started when someone on another thread disagreed with what I and another friend said, and called us Lucifer. We thought that was hilarious, which reminded us of the movie, "The Devil Wears Prada's" and off we went to create a new Queendom. It is all for fun, tongue in cheek, voice a political opinion once in a while, ignore those who are mean spirited, in other words, have fun.

Join us on this thread, but citizenship to the Queendom is earned, voted on, and then I ignore all of that and edict if you can REALLY join us.

snort
Hail to Me


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > You've got me beaten. I really don't know what you're on about.
> ...


It's like a secret society that outsiders like me and you can't penetrate.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

OH NO< GOT IT WRONG

We are very open to new citizens. BUT, yes there is always a BUT, you have to be kind, fun loving, and be able to discuss things without mean spirited attacks at those you do not agree with even a tiny bit. There may be a pair of Prada's for you too 

PS: This is not so secret. If it were you would not even know about it and I, the Queen, would receive recommendations and invite you. But we are an open group. Just tired of negative attacks. Life is too short to be so negative.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello Queenie! 
Where is your imagination, this looks like the same place you were before. Maybe you need to read the latest Vogue and Better Homes and Gardens and the New Yorker may help too. Your fashion sense is so last season.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes full moon....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How boring some people's lives must be, if all they do is stalk people? I mean, what type of person has such a empty view of themselves that they need to fill their hollow lives with the obsessed need to be mean spirited to others in order to feel good about themselves? So sad. My dear subjects as you say your evening prayers, remember those whose hearts are so hardened with self hatred that they may find a sense of peace to soften their lonely hearts

Remember when someone purposefully and cruelly attacks you tell them: Talk to a wall, the Queen and the BH's do not care.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hello Queenie!
> Where is your imagination, this looks like the same place you were before. Maybe you need to read the latest Vogue and Better Homes and Gardens and the New Yorker may help too. Your fashion sense is so last season.


ConanO'K
Nice to see you.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh Darlin'
> 
> You may be a Duchess. Sorry, there is only one Queen, and I am it.
> 
> Hail to Me


Sorry, but my first name is on every coin issued in the UK and the Commonwealth, and my surname begins with R, and I am second ER in the family this generation, so you can be the queen of the bananas, but I will be queen of every thing else............. love this post, all this gibberish fun talk, I have no pearls, not even pearls of wisdom,
have a fun day everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mayane said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Darlin'
> ...


You can have beads we don't care. As good as pearls.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> mayane said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


I also used my title for revenue gathering when the four kids were at home, and left money laying around, it was all mine, all mine, as it had my name on it.

As for the beads, what kind of beads, I am allergic to metal, so what can I have? Love greenstone..............


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mayane said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > mayane said:
> ...


Your choice. ;-)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all

Off for another day of watching "Homeland" and knitting or maybe spinning.

I DVR'd the entire first season, and am so hooked on it that I can hardly do anything else.

Have a great day

PS Maybe rhinestones


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies. Sorry I've been among the missing. I'm reading to catch up. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh forgot to mention, I just bought a new denim jacket. Looks great with the pearls and prada.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good for you, I think I have an original from the 70's. Doubt it would fit now oh well, off to shop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Husbands wisdom for the day

Why don't they have dad flowers, so I ask what do you mean? 

They have Mum's

Enough widsom for today

Sent him to take a nap.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Phew! Safe! Thanks, Lovethelake - and Pam for encouraging me to come on here!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good now you have a place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I myself have three sets of pearls, morning noon and night, and really old hole denims. and flat red shoes, those spikie things make me walk funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Denim and pearls, my new wardrobe. I look good in denim. (if invited of course)
> ...


I love this place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Hello.


Hi, Ingried~


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hello Queenie!
> Where is your imagination, this looks like the same place you were before. Maybe you need to read the latest Vogue and Better Homes and Gardens and the New Yorker may help too. Your fashion sense is so last season.


60s I say.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

ALERT
We have been infiltrated by the Obama S.F.P.

Fear not my darling BHs my G.A.S is broken, and all is well in the Queendom


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a little gas escape this morning too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I had a little gas escape this morning too.


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> ALERT
> We have been infiltrated by the Obama S.F.P.
> 
> Fear not my darling BHs my G.A.S is broken, and all is well in the Queendom


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I had a little gas escape this morning too.


Oh my must be going around? Queen will have to gain control, ear plugs should be in order, not gas mask. Seem to be a lot of hot air passing through when one goes forward.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hello Queenie!
> Where is your imagination, this looks like the same place you were before. Maybe you need to read the latest Vogue and Better Homes and Gardens and the New Yorker may help too. Your fashion sense is so last season.


 :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How boring some people's lives must be, if all they do is stalk people? I mean, what type of person has such a empty view of themselves that they need to fill their hollow lives with the obsessed need to be mean spirited to others in order to feel good about themselves? So sad. My dear subjects as you say your evening prayers, remember those whose hearts are so hardened with self hatred that they may find a sense of peace to soften their lonely hearts
> 
> Remember when someone purposefully and cruelly attacks you tell them: Talk to a wall, the Queen and the BH's do not care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I myself have three sets of pearls, morning noon and night, and really old hole denims. and flat red shoes, those spikie things make me walk funny.


I have heard that when you wear red shoes, you are not wearing underwear. Is that acceptable?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are we all wearing Pradas, or are they just for the Queen? I guess we use the underwear money to get the shoes? Great idea!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I myself have three sets of pearls, morning noon and night, and really old hole denims. and flat red shoes, those spikie things make me walk funny.


Just think if we all held hands or hooked elbows while walking funnily (made up my own word) how everyone would clear a path for us as we passed. We can view it as they are not running for their lives, but are parting out of respect. Big sigh, Anyway, I crack me up sometimes. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The Pradas are for all of us. I have several pair. It was a lot of hard work, but i earned them. 

As for the underwear.............ummmmmmm.......ummmmmm....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations my darlings

Thank you for the visualizations of naked knitters in Pradas

I AM NOW BLIND

Hail to me


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: hail hail hail !!! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I came here to get away from the insanity at another site
and what do I find

Naked botoms and red parda's and seeking a peek, what is this a full moon going on.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

yep

So howl if the urge hits you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh greaaaaat snort snort snort, oh to heck with it howling away.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I had a little gas escape this morning too.
> ...


Love you Barbara Ann, Yes, there are those who likes to "whif" everything!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hello Queenie!
> Where is your imagination, this looks like the same place you were before. Maybe you need to read the latest Vogue and Better Homes and Gardens and the New Yorker may help too. Your fashion sense is so last season.


Hello ConanO'K AKA LillyK wondered where you were as we are having fun on this site. Why not join with the fun? You must be approved by our Queen however so ask her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Queenie!
> ...


What! Am I missing something--how do you "see" anyone on this site? Do please tell me how to "see" my friends.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hannity is now showing ALL of Obama's speech 2007 which shows his racism. Mainstream press only showed 9 min and an edited transcript.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hannity is now showing ALL of Obama's speech 2007 which shows his racism. Mainstream press only showed 9 min and an edited transcript.


Am out of here thanks for the heads up must go watch. Nite all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for the heads up wow I found it interesting to see Obama's speech. I loved what Allen West said, about Obama's southern accent ,when talking to church. West found it funny that Obama had a southern drawl since he lived in Hawaii, Chicago and Conn. 
Just home from putting RV in storage, have to get supper going, so I can watch debate.

How are the moonies doing today? You do know that there will soon be a half moon do you not?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I myself have three sets of pearls, morning noon and night, and really old hole denims. and flat red shoes, those spikie things make me walk funny.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> The Pradas are for all of us. I have several pair. It was a lot of hard work, but i earned them.
> 
> As for the underwear.............ummmmmmm.......ummmmmm....


Well...maybe just the shoes......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did anybody play with paper dolls when you were little? All this talk of shoes made me think of that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bon

You just proved you truly are a Banana Head

Taped the debate, and watching it now

GO ROMNEY


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bon
> 
> You just proved you truly are a Banana Head
> 
> ...


Thank you - I consider that quite a compliment. Enjoy the debate!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did anybody play with paper dolls when you were little? All this talk of shoes made me think of that.


Oh, yes, I played and played and played with paper dolls with all those lovely evening gowns. Thanks for reminding me of that wonderful time in my life.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a chemistry set and an errector set. I also had a pogo stick, walking sticks, baseball and mitt. Was always a tomboy at heart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anybody play with paper dolls when you were little? All this talk of shoes made me think of that.
> ...


So did I! I thought I might find somebody on here who remembered. It was fun cutting out the clothes. They were so pretty. Every now and then I'll see a pretty print that looks like a paper doll dress. Those were the days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I had a chemistry set and an errector set. I also had a pogo stick, walking sticks, baseball and mitt. Was always a tomboy at heart.


If you're as old as I am, those were the days when we could go out the front door and only come in to eat or when it got dark. We felt safe. And our parents were delighted to get us out of the house!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did the "popsicle man" drive up your street? What did you like best?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

no but my brother would chase me. i was the only girl on the block so it was either cowboys or indians. Then the dummies wouldn't let me play army cause i could not make the sound of a machine gun. But Ricky gave me a doll his mom made for him, then his mom wanted it back. So i climb up the roof of the horse barn and gee did my dad ever lay into me. of course that was after the sweet talk to get me to come down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anybody play with paper dolls when you were little? All this talk of shoes made me think of that.
> ...


Betsy McCall paperdolls?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yes, those were the days where we loved our parents with all our hearts and got along with our siblings, but today it seems children do not respect much of anything. So sad for the young ones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no but my brother would chase me. i was the only girl on the block so it was either cowboys or indians. Then the dummies wouldn't let me play army cause i could not make the sound of a machine gun. But Ricky gave me a doll his mom made for him, then his mom wanted it back. So i climb up the roof of the horse barn and gee did my dad ever lay into me. of course that was after the sweet talk to get me to come down.


You were very daring! I remember that the boys could make really good gun sounds. I couldn't do it. KKKKKeeew! KKKKKKeeew!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Yes! And brides. With grooms. I remember that I thought men were always darker complected than women because the paper dolls were like that. I guess the paper men tanned well!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, those were the days where we loved our parents with all our hearts and got along with our siblings, but today it seems children do not respect much of anything. So sad for the young ones.


That's so true. I always believed that my parents could protect me from anything! Especially my father - he seemed invincible. And we did love them - so true.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello ladies

Off to a Fall Fiber Festival today.

Then off to help my dad during his eye operation.

Mom and dad have internet, so will pop in time to time to say hi. But will stop by later and see if everyone is having a great day


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Off to a Fall Fiber Festival today.
> 
> ...


Lovethelake,
I hope all goes well with you dad's surgery and YOU have a great day! 
bonbf3


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just back from the Fall Fiber Festival

Took a class on illution or aka shawdow knitting. WOW brain fried with all the charts, but fun.

It is hard to read the charts, because you always knit the right side, and the wrong side is read from left to right. I mean I get it, but just some taking use to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You're way out of my league.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Snort, smirk (my favorite new word)

That is why I am the Queen. I just find myself hilarious. I can't help it.

Have a great night


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope everything goes well for your dad--will pray for him as the man who is having surgery. Guess that will include a lot of people but they might need some help too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Snort, smirk (my favorite new word)
> 
> That is why I am the Queen. I just find myself hilarious. I can't help it.
> 
> Have a great night


Well, you are pretty darn hilarious at times! Good night.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies of the B-H's as those other sites are getting ugly so I thought about coming home to the denim & Pearls with good wishes for all Queendom.

Queen keep us posted about your dad as we want to know how everythng is going.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


Oh, dear did she follow us on this site too? Just when we were having fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Me too Janeway, to hot and heavy going on. Guess it is because Lilly closed down site. Wonder if it was Ingreid joining back in.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


yes she is like a ghost always haunting us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Oh but she is so wonderful and is so bright that she lights up the room, at least that is what the little voices in her head tell her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Hey Barbara Ann loved the picture you posted today , good belly laugh at this house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, Ingried - Whatever would we do without you?!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Make a list! :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Now, now, Barbara Ann, beloved by all!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


As Ingie would say oh wee


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Oh, yarnlady - here we go again!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

What's the nicest thing that's happened to you in the last 24 hours?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What's the nicest thing that's happened to you in the last 24 hours?


Called into a charity shop on the way to the bank. Got a bag of mixed buttons, a hand knit baby aran cardigan, and a scarf for myself. Total outlay £3.70. Now that was nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I received a welcome phone call from my youngest daughter who, with five children - one a newborn - seldom gets time to call!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

inishowen said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the nicest thing that's happened to you in the last 24 hours?
> ...


 :-D :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

within 24 hours.............hmmmmm

i'd have to say that today is payday..........YARN SHOPPING!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Just got a call from my daughter who has been out of work for 2 years. Today she got a job that is good pay and close to home. Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> within 24 hours.............hmmmmm
> 
> i'd have to say that today is payday..........YARN SHOPPING!


Have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Just got a call from my daughter who has been out of work for 2 years. Today she got a job that is good pay and close to home. Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news - congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Just got a call from my daughter who has been out of work for 2 years. Today she got a job that is good pay and close to home. Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > within 24 hours.............hmmmmm
> ...


Actually saving it for Rhinebeck!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Nay she is just a hit and run, we have tires to over run her,or ran over her. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

inishowen said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the nicest thing that's happened to you in the last 24 hours?
> ...


Now that sounds like a good day to me. Oh a hand knit baby aran cardigan can't believe any one would give something like that away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I received a welcome phone call from my youngest daughter who, with five children - one a newborn - seldom gets time to call!


Ah now that is special, nice to hear from our kids isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> within 24 hours.............hmmmmm
> 
> i'd have to say that today is payday..........YARN SHOPPING!


You go girl got to keep the economy going and keep yarn in good supply.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Just got a call from my daughter who has been out of work for 2 years. Today she got a job that is good pay and close to home. Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh that really is good news, double Wahoo for your daughter and you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Well will you be buying yarn there? remember the economy needs your help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can honesty say I have not had a good day, but there is always tomorrow.The Sun will come out tomorrow bet your bottom dollar( o.k. 8 cents) that tomorrow there'll be sun.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from my daughter who has been out of work for 2 years. Today she got a job that is good pay and close to home. Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Wahoo, wahoo, wahoo.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I had a good day only had to lay down for a couple of hours then made butternut squash soup with cornbread for supper. Only thing about winter is soup, stew and chili my favorite things to eat.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Thank you==we are excited


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can honesty say I have not had a good day, but there is always tomorrow.The Sun will come out tomorrow bet your bottom dollar( o.k. 8 cents) that tomorrow there'll be sun.


Theyarnlady,
I'm sorry you haven't had a nice day. You've made the day nicer for some of us with your friendly posts. Count each one as a good deed, and you should sleep like a baby tonight.
Bonnie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Theyarnlady, I'm hoping you will have a great day tomorrow with the sunshine. The sun does help doesn't it? My ancestors would pray thanking the sun for the light for our bodies and making everything grow

They cannot pray to the sun God anymore as Christians thought our gods were pagan of sorts. We prayed thanking the water for the fish we ate, etc., until we were stopped.

Today, I don't see anything wrong with the way my ancestors "thanked" everything for giving them food. We did have one superior ruler that if we had a good heart then we were allowed to enter the garden of plenty. In my opinion, that was the same as heaven is today.

Wishing you a lovely day tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the nicest thing that's happened to you in the last 24 hours?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I had a good day only had to lay down for a couple of hours then made butternut squash soup with cornbread for supper. Only thing about winter is soup, stew and chili my favorite things to eat.


Jane trade ya the buttermilk pie recipe for the soup recipe. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got to keep my 2 grand boys for the day. They don't live near me. Also to see my dd and sil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I had a good day only had to lay down for a couple of hours then made butternut squash soup with cornbread for supper. Only thing about winter is soup, stew and chili my favorite things to eat.
> ...


You're making me hungry - and it's way too late to eat. Time for bed. Sleep well, KP friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Good night.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I had a good day only had to lay down for a couple of hours then made butternut squash soup with cornbread for supper. Only thing about winter is soup, stew and chili my favorite things to eat.
> ...


Ok, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Theyarnlady, I'm hoping you will have a great day tomorrow with the sunshine. The sun does help doesn't it? My ancestors would pray thanking the sun for the light for our bodies and making everything grow
> 
> They cannot pray to the sun God anymore as Christians thought our gods were pagan of sorts. We prayed thanking the water for the fish we ate, etc., until we were stopped.
> 
> ...


I don't see anything wrong with the way your ancestors "thanked" everything either. It made it more special taking the time to do so. I love the idea of entering the garden of plenty. What a rich place for one's soul.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Theyarnlady, I'm hoping you will have a great day tomorrow with the sunshine. The sun does help doesn't it? My ancestors would pray thanking the sun for the light for our bodies and making everything grow
> ...


I agree - lovely thoughts.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

Hey ya'll

Having a good time with my parents. Dad is doing very well from his surgery. He had a cornea transplant and a new lens. Pretty ugly when I put the drops in 4 times a day, but it is looking better everyday. Mom and I are having a good time. Will be driving home on Sunday, about a 500 mile drive. But I enjoy driving, so all is good.

ttfn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Hey ya'll
> 
> ...


 Lord be with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey lady I see you are on line, how is your father doing? How are you holding up?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Hurray, Janeway! I know that's a great relief off your mind and hers, not to mention the dog, the bunny and the chickens'!! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Hey ya'll
> 
> ...


glad to hear the good news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Free at last free at last, tell the bomber move in here than we will move agin. Should I send out pm's to rest of group??? or do you want to. Cherf should be here soon.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all! Love, what a traumatic operation ... sounds mean. I'm glad you have a chance to visit with your folks.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

OK, now I am going to vent. I am really upset! 

I took a shower after working out this morning, so I know it's not because I smell like something other than cucumber and melon bodywash. I also brushed my teeth with Colgate Total so even though I had garlic chicken for dinner last night, it can't be bad breath. I understand that (according to SWSNBN) that there are people on here that are nice to me to my face, but have told her behind my back that they REALLY DON'T like me, REALLY! 

However, WHY am I just now finding out about this thread. If the Queen would like to replace me with a more efficient Royal Stall Mucker, can she not just come out and lop off my head (being careful, of course, not to damage the pearls). 

Am I suffering from dementia? I know I was in absentia (Is that the same as dementia???) for quite awhile, but have I been THAT out of it? I'm going to be VERY embarassed if I go back and discovered that I've actually posted on this thread! Oh My! :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I had a good day only had to lay down for a couple of hours then made butternut squash soup with cornbread for supper. Only thing about winter is soup, stew and chili my favorite things to eat.


Oh Janeway. I absolutely love butternut squash soup. Actually I could live on ANY kind of soup. If that's all there was in the world, I would be content.

I'm glad you had a good day today!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie, You are not supposed to eat the cucumber and melon wash; what if you were allergic. I cannot post elsewhere any longer; the monsters are prowling too soon before Halloween. Time to start our own elimination party.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway, that sounds great! I have a spaghetti squash to make faux pasta for tomorrow. To me it tastes great and is low on carbs which is what I need.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Hey ya'll
> 
> ...


Hello Queen!
We have certainly missed you but have managed to keep the castle safe from the invading hordes.
I 'm so glad your Father is doing so well and that you and your Mom are having a nice time together. You are blessed to still have them both. 
Where are you in OH? (If I may ask) DH and I are headed to Dayton/Canton area on Wednesday for his squadron reunion. 
Miss you....do you polish our red Pradas when they need it? Is that in our contract? :O)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> OK, now I am going to vent. I am really upset!
> 
> I took a shower after working out this morning, so I know it's not because I smell like something other than cucumber and melon bodywash. I also brushed my teeth with Colgate Total so even though I had garlic chicken for dinner last night, it can't be bad breath. I understand that (according to SWSNBN) that there are people on here that are nice to me to my face, but have told her behind my back that they REALLY DON'T like me, REALLY!
> 
> ...


Oh to funny after being on the lily fringe and the iov I don't think any of us are normal any more, dementia may be a good thing to have over there. 
Oh you know the Queen has been busy with family and we really do have to hold up our end even if it get mucky. She just didn't have the time and of course swwnbm and her groupie showed up so we kind of let it past. But don't worry they will find us... :twisted:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

The Queen will have to lick the wounds of her courtyard warriors upon her return. I've been hit so many times, I'm spinning like a liberal politician!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> OK, now I am going to vent. I am really upset!
> 
> I took a shower after working out this morning, so I know it's not because I smell like something other than cucumber and melon bodywash. I also brushed my teeth with Colgate Total so even though I had garlic chicken for dinner last night, it can't be bad breath. I understand that (according to SWSNBN) that there are people on here that are nice to me to my face, but have told her behind my back that they REALLY DON'T like me, REALLY!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

K, buddies, I must retire to watch Billy the Irishman and get a civics fix. East Coast time he is on at 8 PM. Good night!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> The Queen will have to lick the wounds of her courtyard warriors upon her return. I've been hit so many times, I'm spinning like a liberal politician!


oh stop it I need depends between you two.
I have never seen such mean nasty ect in my life. Gee their life are so empty they have to try and go off on us. I think those were the same words Con artist used on her site.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> K, buddies, I must retire to watch Billy the Irishman and get a civics fix. East Coast time he is on at 8 PM. Good night!


Have a good one we shall all meet here tomorrow until we move again.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie, You are not supposed to eat the cucumber and melon wash; what if you were allergic. I cannot post elsewhere any longer; the monsters are prowling too soon before Halloween. Time to start our own elimination party.


Snort!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

we really are a bunch of batter warriors. What happen gee why did the proguts close. Wonder if they were close by Adm. or if leaner lefter, lost it with them all. Gee she uses a batteram along with the swwnbm.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > OK, now I am going to vent. I am really upset!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!


Oh running for the you know what. Legs cross all the way


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm afraid I am on the verge of retiring also...long day here also. 
Nite all!
XO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie you have a nice time on Wed. I really do have to clean up the red hip waders. egads i nearly fell over it got so deep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite bydie me too. We all need a rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I said I was leaving but just have to check and see if any of the wing nuts are on there.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Good evening ladies. My day has been crazy and that other site was driving me nuts.
Daughter got food poisoning eating a vegetable sandwich, three year old grandson has a sinus infection and is really sick. Trying to keep 6 year old and three week old well is wearing me out and I am not that old.
Thank you for the peace and kindness here


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did anybody play with paper dolls when you were little? All this talk of shoes made me think of that.


Of course. I had plenty with two other sisters. But we enjoyed playing school better


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Just got a call from my daughter who has been out of work for 2 years. Today she got a job that is good pay and close to home. Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's great. Now pray my husband finds something's


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway, that sounds great! I have a spaghetti squash to make faux pasta for tomorrow. To me it tastes great and is low on carbs which is what I need.
> ...


First thank you for the help from the thing on the other site

Piece your squash in a few places and cook on 350 degrees for about an hour or until soft. Cut in half lengthwise scrape out seeds scrape squash into a bowl and put butter, good Italian cheese and sauce on top. Eat just like spaghetti 
It is really good


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love spaghetti squash. I used to grow it. I cooked it in the microwave cut it in half and cover it with platic wrap. Put butter on it . Yumm. I had to make it unhealthy. Good also with brown sugar and cinnamon like a sweet potato.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Hey ya'll
> 
> ...


It's good to hear from you. I'm glad your Dad is doing so well, and that you and your Mom have time for some fun.
Have a safe trip home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Wow - you had a great set-up for playing school. I did that, too, also became a teacher - in my fifties. First grade. Loved teaching math and getting kids fired up about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!
> ...


I agree. Disturbing - then I ask myself why I care - and I delete.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie, it was Mariaps daughter who got the well deserved job. My daughter moved to St. Louis with the chickens, rabbit, dog and two children ages 12 and 14. Her husand is in Afganistan fighting for our country.

Three of my nephews were all in the Iraq war and then two of the three were in Afganistan. One was a Marine, two in the Air Force. One nephew was a gunner on a Apache Helicopter (he is also an Apache Indian) and the other nephew is a pilot who flies a F-16 Jet fighter.

The two in the Air Force talked to each other in the native language as the Iraqi people did not know what they were saying. The Marine said he was kept fairly busy with the sea and sand snakes. He hates snakes! Said he shot a lot of snakes in the head as he is a sharp shooter. He said the water and land around Iraq was loaded with snakes. Otherwise, he does not talk about his deployment.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hail to our Queen! Glad things went well with the surgery and that you and mom have a safe trip home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


JoeyS. I attended a one room school house--those were the days. Grades one through eight in one room but there was multiple rooms in the high school for grades 9-12.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bydie said:


> OK, now I am going to vent. I am really upset!
> 
> I took a shower after working out this morning, so I know it's not because I smell like something other than cucumber and melon bodywash. I also brushed my teeth with Colgate Total so even though I had garlic chicken for dinner last night, it can't be bad breath. I understand that (according to SWSNBN) that there are people on here that are nice to me to my face, but have told her behind my back that they REALLY DON'T like me, REALLY!
> 
> ...


Trust me darling, you are irreplaceable. Go to the Treasury and just pick something, you have EARNED IT. I don't give things to people who think it is owed to them.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How do you fix spaghetti squash? I was given one, at least I think that is what it is.


Wow! I've gotten so many great ideas to cook spaghetti squash just now.

I cut one in half lengthwise, scoop out the seeds, rub with olive oil and lightly salt. Then cook open side down on lined cookie sheet about one hour. I use a fork to scrap out the spaghetti strands when cooled slightly.

Then I usually saute some garlic, onion, and colored peppers in non-fat Italian dressing (I don't like oils).

I add spaghetti sauce, oregano, Italian seasonings, cheese, etc. Cover squash with sauce and enjoy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf your squash sounds good I'll have to try it. Thanks

Good morning Queen as we have missed your wisdom. The "seas" have been rough on the other site with all of ConLilyK's followers. But maybe one good thing Ingried has found a group to follow as one or two of them use those famous one liners!

Glad you have returned and that Dad's surgery went well. Hope you and Mom enjoy your time together. Enjoy them as when they are gone--life is very lonely without them.

We are going to a fall festival so will be gone most of the day so all of the ladies of Queendom have a great day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love spaghetti squash. I used to grow it. I cooked it in the microwave cut it in half and cover it with platic wrap. Put butter on it . Yumm. I had to make it unhealthy. Good also with brown sugar and cinnamon like a sweet potato.


Oh I have to go and geat one that sounds so good. Pumpkin and squash season here. Have to get one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I will be glad to add to the funds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Queen when are you coming home? 

Have to clean off hip waders getting heavy with the mucky thrown around . At least I caught it before it got above the waders.Did I tell you they are bright Red with points on end.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's nice to be around people who really have a brain and use it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's nice to be around people who really have a brain and use it.


Who do you think you are talking to? We are all a bunch of brainiacs or loons; I haven't decided yet! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice to be around people who really have a brain and use it.
> ...


Oh know you tell me. Gee If I only had a brain, sung by crowdly lion, and me too.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi ladies
Grandson is a little better today, but still not good. Going to see him later and get his older brother


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Will send prayers and good thoughts, darling


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

That you queen. 
Also that you for the peace on this site. It's nutso on that other one . Looks like the intolerance took it over


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Like I said earlier; I don't know what we are; amongst ourselves and in challenges we are brainiacs. When we respond to the looney tune ideas of others, I think we have lost our marbles even trying.

So, my decision is we are both!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Janeway
> I went to a one-room school too, I think we got a much better education then. We had to get along. The big kids helped the little ones. We learned so much more by helping others. My High School class graduated 45.


My goodness, I graduated in a class of approximately 450 (high school).


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie, hugs to you and prayers for the wee folk.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie, hugs to you and prayers for the wee folk.


Thank you Cherf. Mommy said he is doing some better, but he was this time yesterday too. Time will tell, but I'm going to bring the 6 year old home and take him to the pumpkin patch this evening. Hard being the oldest and the quite one with two others he needs some Nonnie and Poppy time


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I just opted out of the other site I just cannot take those crazies. I will sleep much better knowing I am with friends


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Friends are here for you.

Remember arguing with trolls is their source of food. So if you ignore the trolls they will starve to death. And since this is our Queendom, you have to work to be paid, no free cell phones and any other perks are given freely to the worthy subjects and the truly needy.

Hail to me


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Friends are here for you.
> 
> Remember arguing with trolls is their source of food. So if you ignore the trolls they will starve to death. And since this is our Queendom, you have to work to be paid, no free cell phones and any other perks are given freely to the worthy subjects and the truly needy.
> 
> Hail to me


Thank you Queen. Have you heard from Barbara Ann or did those trolls get her thrown off KP. If they did I think we all should complain about them showing up on our site.

Barbara Ann is a doll and I want her to stay.

Nonnie, good luck with the older grandson tonight. Hugs to you both.

Theyarnlady, at least your soup sounds good as I'll bet you are a great cook.

Cherf, sorry the trolls really attacked you as I think they PM each other to put all the attacks on one of us at a time. We will be at your side all the way so don't fret.

GardenGal, and others I wish you the best.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot this simple truth: we paid $220 this morning to empty the marlarkey in the septic tank. I'd pay that tenfold to suck the stuff from the septic threads!
> ...


Yes, thought you already had your septic cleaned as Ingried said you have been drinking too much septic juice. She must know about that as I Never heard anyone say that before Ingried, but then she is totally a different species.

Oh, heck, I will also contibute funds. How much do you need?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Had a great time at the pumpkin patch. Three times through the corn maze and a hay ride. Good time enjoyed by all.
Sick on was not happy when I saw him. Maybe after a good night sleep. Probably ticked because he wasn't coming too. Love my grand babies
Nite all tomorrow is another day


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I just opted out of the other site I just cannot take those crazies. I will sleep much better knowing I am with friends


Just found this sign . A true friend warms with her presence, trusts you with her secrets, and remembers you in her prayer. This is what you girls mean to me.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I just opted out of the other site I just cannot take those crazies. I will sleep much better knowing I am with friends
> ...


Love that
That's what I have found with my KP friends safety in a screwed up world

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BH's rule others drool lemming poop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> BH's rule others drool lemming poop.


You are to much lady thanks for the laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


I love that one too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Janeway, I'm tired of all the attacks and stupidity and same crap again and again. I'll ignore and visit less. Thanks for having my back. Conan, Ingried and NWG are so d--n stupid I don't care to waste my time reading or responding to them. Watching Sat nite debate!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Thanks Janeway, I'm tired of all the attacks and stupidity and same crap again and again. I'll ignore and visit less. Thanks for having my back. Conan, Ingried and NWG are so d--n stupid I don't care to waste my time reading or responding to them. Watching Sat nite debate!


I'm with you Cherf on that and tried of the two side talk from all three and now that Desinger what ever 14562 pain is back in there too. 
It's like a bunch of ants that come out when the Queen dies and look for a new place to nest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


How are you tonight CB. Did you have a good day? Found out when looking at Barbara Anns site her sister died today, left her a message.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

It was all planned and intentional-let them talk to themselves. They'll get bored and turn on each other eventually anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm tired so am off to go to bed all stay safe and hopefully they will leave us alone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > OK, now I am going to vent. I am really upset!
> ...


Bydie, I can't imagine Lovethelake speaking ill of anyone. And I can't imagine anyone speaking ill of you! Listen to people's posts to you, and don't worry about third person stories. I've had a hard time finding this post, too - and I've just started getting emails about it. Maybe there was a computer glitch - and we have to remember the Queen has been busy tending to family matters. I think everyone enjoys your posts. I know I do!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Oh no. I will Pm her. What happened to her was she ill?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sending mega prayers to her and her family


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday i thought Suzie what ever her first name reach a point were we could post and disagree with out the name calling, but she started again last night. All Bydie said is she is worried and she loved Ameica, and what comes back the hate speech again. Oh well I guess thats why they will never get what it means to be for the right and christian values. We actual even agreed on recipes. Oh well I guess I expected to much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Today is my youghest granddaughters birthday. She was born on my mom's birthday. So that is special to me. It's like she is still with me through her great granddaughter.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Today is my youghest granddaughters birthday. She was born on my mom's birthday. So that is special to me. It's like she is still with me through her great granddaughter.


Birthday wishes to you sweet granddaughter 
Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Nonnie.

Country Bumkins'
Saw on another site Austrtrlia is having the same problems, AS We Are, Spain is falling Greece is too. Britian is starting too as are several other countries.

Glad you and I have read REvelation's, it is surely starting. But I have to remember that a thousand years are but a day to GOD.

Isn't it the Lion and the Bear, who are the ones to war at the end? Not sure if I got it right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Today is my youghest granddaughters birthday. She was born on my mom's birthday. So that is special to me. It's like she is still with me through her great granddaughter.


How nice! Happy birthday to the birthday girl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't imagine losing my sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love FF Wearing Denim and Pearls! Such a refuge from all the strife.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I just opted out of the other site I just cannot take those crazies. I will sleep much better knowing I am with friends
> ...


Yes, Country Bumpkins that is such a true saying about friends. That is what all of the BH'rs mean to me.

Another saying is: A friend is one who remembers your favorite song and sings it to you when you forget the words when we get old.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> BH's rule others drool lemming poop.


Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :lol: :lol:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > BH's rule others drool lemming poop.
> ...


How do you get to be a BH?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Had a great time at the pumpkin patch. Three times through the corn maze and a hay ride. Good time enjoyed by all.
> Sick on was not happy when I saw him. Maybe after a good night sleep. Probably ticked because he wasn't coming too. Love my grand babies
> Nite all tomorrow is another day


Glad you had a good time at the "patch" and hoping GS is much better. Hugs to you for being a wonderful GM.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Be a friend not a trolling witch 
Support each other
Have nice discussions 
Know we do not have to agree on everything
Be nice and hail the Queen


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Thank you, I'm nice. Hail the Queen.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Sorry to hear about BA's sister. I sent her a PM. If anyone hears from her keep us posted.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


I'm sure the Queen will be around soon to welcome you
She might be driving home today from her patents. Dad had eye surgery and being the wonderful Queen she is she was helping out


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Bydie, no one told me about this site either for a while as I went looking for something with Denim & Pearls. Just remember that our Queen started this then had to leave because of her Dad's eye surgery so she left home.

We love you too so don't take any of the Troll's words to heart as they are just trying to turn all of Queendom's ladies against each other. We are your True Friends no matter what anyone else says. No One as far as I know would nor has said anything about you behind your back--that was just the Troll's words. Nothing but garbage--don't read their cruelty.

Remember, they fight among themselves so they think we fight among ourselves--We Don't fight! Everyone has been very nice to all of our BH'rs and we LOVE you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Today is my youghest granddaughters birthday. She was born on my mom's birthday. So that is special to me. It's like she is still with me through her great granddaughter.


Have a special day and keep your mother and GD close to your heart. Hugs to you both.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday i thought Suzie what ever her first name reach a point were we could post and disagree with out the name calling, but she started again last night. All Bydie said is she is worried and she loved Ameica, and what comes back the hate speech again. Oh well I guess thats why they will never get what it means to be for the right and christian values. We actual even agreed on recipes. Oh well I guess I expected to much.


Yes, I think we all expect too much. I don't get into the political discussions because I cannot remember who said what for one and then I know I am just spitting in the wind with that bunch of Democrats.

I got an email today that said HR 4646 will be voted on (it is an Obama admn. bill) that will take 1% of your automatically deposited check when put into the bank and then will take another 1% when you take any money out of the bank. If this email was correct (the person said they checked with Snoops) then that 1% going in and 1% going out of our money will go to the government to help pay for medical insurance for all those people who do not have ins. today.

I don't know how to check on this but if any of you have time please do so and let me know as I am blazing mad!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, I think Ingried found us one time on this site so others may follow us here too but I for one will try my best to keep those feathers smoothed and not reply to the Trolls.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have an idea we might discuss. What is the best way to handle posts that include personal attacks, posts that are insulting to a person or to someone's beliefs and opinions,  and posts that try to provoke arguments? I think we could use a little discussion on that, and I'd be very interested in your opinions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just ignore. Found this the hard way. It is like hanging up on a sales man on the phone. Click.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a quick hello. Sorry, I'm absent for a bit. I have some reading to do to catch up, and I will when I have more time. Thank you to those who have PM'd me. It means a lot to know so many care.

Thank you, and I will read and catch up as soon as things settle down here.

Love, hugs, and kisses to you all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Just a quick hello. Sorry, I'm absent for a bit. I have some reading to do to catch up, and I will when I have more time. Thank you to those who have PM'd me. It means a lot to know so many care.
> 
> Thank you, and I will read and catch up as soon as things settle down here.
> 
> Love, hugs, and kisses to you all.


XOX Prayers!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just ignore. Found this the hard way. It is like hanging up on a sales man on the phone. Click.


Sounds like a plan. Everyone one of us should type 'Click' and move on to a post we wish to respond to. Or would it be best to not respond at all as it not repeat the ugly post? Maybe ignore is better although I think 'Click' is addressing them and ignoring them at the same time. I'm so confused .... :shock:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Just a quick hello. Sorry, I'm absent for a bit. I have some reading to do to catch up, and I will when I have more time. Thank you to those who have PM'd me. It means a lot to know so many care.
> 
> Thank you, and I will read and catch up as soon as things settle down here.
> 
> Love, hugs, and kisses to you all.


Barbara Ann

Sorry for your loss.
Maria


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

First: Thank you Janeway for PM me to invite me here. 

Barbara Ann: So very sorry for your loss. God be with you and may He give you and family Peace.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Just ignore. Found this the hard way. It is like hanging up on a sales man on the phone. Click.
> ...


Hmmmm....If I sent a post that I REALLY wanted someone to read, I think the ignore would work best on me. They'll never know whether or not it's been read. With the click, at least they know they got their licks in.

As the reader, I'd like the "click" because it's like "in your face!"

So, I'd have to go for the ignore. Hard to do sometimes, but it takes away the reward and might discourage those posts.

What do others think?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I would much rather ignore then. On fact I just unwatched the thread. I can go back and look but probably am through with that lot of overly rotten apples


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I think conano'k was here with Ingrit but they were ignored and have not returned. To busy trashing each other on the other thread
We have a home know and if we totally ignore any unwanted they will go away
Bless our kingdom. Long live our Queen


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I think conano'k was here with Ingrit but they were ignored and have not returned. To busy trashing each other on the other thread
> We have a home know and if we totally ignore any unwanted they will go away
> Bless our kingdom. Long live our Queen


Hip, hip hooray==long live the Queen


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations my darling BH's

I had a very easy (7.5 hr)trip from Cleveland back to Virginia. All is well with dad, he is doing great. Thanks for all of your prayers.

Okay, because I am the Queen of the Banana Heads, please fill me in on Mariaps. You know we have a very strict admission process. And she has to be recommended to me. Then if I am in a good mood, I'll say yes and bestow on her Prada's, and she can earn the pearls.

About SHSNBM (think Harry Potter and the trolls that attack us), I have made several edicts. Just put your hand up and type: Talk to a wall because the BH's don't care. I mean I was honestly furious with all this fake lovey dovey stuff and sharing recipes on a different thread. GAG. And SS told me how to run the Royal Kitchen. I THINK NOT.

Be well friends
And of course hail to me.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Our Queen 
Mariaps is one of us. She is very nice and here views are conservative as ours
She has coved my back with the trolls and been a friend
I will recommend her to you
If I am wrong I will make pies for all


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Will grant BH's status

Mar you may meet with me at the Royal Closet and get your EARNED SHOES FOR BEING KIND TO ONE OF US, which is the same thing as being kind and supportive to all of us.

Hail to me


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Our Queen
> Mariaps is one of us. She is very nice and here views are conservative as ours
> She has coved my back with the trolls and been a friend
> I will recommend her to you
> If I am wrong I will make pies for all


I second Nonnie's nomination of Mariaps.
I'll eat all the pies if I'm wrong and will carry the access baggage for the other BH's.

Hail to the Queen!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Are we a private group now? What about Karen 2835? Vote for Maria. Yay!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you all, so proud to be a part of your group.Lovethelake, will meet you at the Royal Closet. I need new shoes.
Hail to you,

Maria


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome, Maria!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome Member Mariaps!


Here's what your shoes look like:







When you become a 'frequent' Banana Head, you can earn yourself a Prada Bag as well. Photo posted


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Conan has crossed the line for me. She has now called Christians 'terrorists."

She will never have a response from me ever again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me either. She is a Buddhist. What does she know about being a Christian?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Now Karen? Good Grief the stress that I am under.

BH vote, and no voting Mar.........you are still a probie


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Welcome Member Mariaps!
> 
> Here's what your shoes look like:
> 
> When you become a 'frequent' Banana Head, you can earn yourself a Prada Bag as well. Photo posted


Love those shoes, hope I don't fall off and break my ankle.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Member Mariaps!
> ...


You won't, besides, God would carry you since you speak his praises!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sisterhood we don't need to be casting our pearls before the swine. The just want to wiggle around in o's mud. Unlike us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Sounds good to me. I would much rather ignore then. On fact I just unwatched the thread. I can go back and look but probably am through with that lot of overly rotten apples


Good for you, Nonnie. One headache gone - you can chuck the Tylenol!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Now Karen? Good Grief the stress that I am under.
> 
> BH vote, and no voting Mar.........you are still a probie


Karen would be comfortable with us
She has Pm'd me for help I know the trolls are driving her crazy


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me. I would much rather ignore then. On fact I just unwatched the thread. I can go back and look but probably am through with that lot of overly rotten apples
> ...


Yes I will sleep so much better without all that nonsense
I believe they think they will convert us to their side, but they just make me want to dig in deeper and argue with their insanity


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm here, I'm here....lol

Country wrote to me about 2 hours ago and told me you all were here. When I signed off Friday night, I hadn't come back to KP until a little earlier today and OMG, there were like 30 pages from where I left off on Friday, all with a bunch of dumb crap (not sure if I can say SH** here or not, lol).

But you know a troll is a troll and all they need do is look at our profile to see our posts and believe me, they will be here soon enough...........I didn't want to give them any help, so I didn't post on Voter ID thread about meeting you all up over here.

Shewwhhh, now with that sad, Hello Dear Friends.............unfortunately, I will not be hanging out tonight because I'm working on another crocheted hat for GDs b'day party in 2 weeks, so............plus when I come on tomorrow, it might take me about an hour to read this entire topic here.

But I'm here now...............and Lake, I think I know who you were talking about when you said trying to kiss up, would it be one of our west coast friends, lol.



Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Now Karen? Good Grief the stress that I am under.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so totally sick of their stupidness over there, seriously, they were giving me headaches big time.............I started ignoring INBREED a couple days ago.....lol, Lord forgive me but I've been wanting to call her that for some time now...............how long's it gonna be before they find us????? Not long I bet, that is if they're even good at trolling.............lol

Now, I can troll, when I have to, lol.


Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a thought that might work with keeping them away.

Every now and again we can go to the Voter ID thread and just respond to someone else's post with a smiley face or just something stupid like they've been doing all along.

I think that will start making them mad when they see that we are not conversing with them like we were......then they'll still think we are there and they won't have any reason to look elsewhere for us............and if they find us over here, oh well......we'll just move along again............head em up, move em out, rawhide


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL, one more thing Nonnie.......first off, I have to give a good **** about what they're are saying before they can drive me nuts......................

Can I be honest here with everyone for just a sec.?

What was really driving me nuts was the way that they would push some of our buttons and we'd go back n forth with them for 100 plus pages.........that was getting way crazy and seriously, in all honesty, gave me just one dam big headache, so I had to stay away yesterday.

I mean, between the damn news on the TV and then coming to KP, I was really starting to get a little BI**** around the house and that wasn't fair to my husband or son, so I had to stay away for a day...........and now I have regathered myself.



Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Now Karen? Good Grief the stress that I am under.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL, looks like I'm the only one here....5 posts in a row all by me.........OK, I'll shut up now, lol


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

yeeeeee hhhhaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Bless their hearts


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sisterhood we don't need to be casting our pearls before the swine. The just want to wiggle around in o's mud. Unlike us.


You brag about your Christian kindness. Where did it go? Do you just cafeteria pick it when you need it. Do you believe in what Rush preaches? Should I be afraid of what you will do to me and others who are "different" from your standards? Why won't anyone talk to us? I care about you Country Bumpkins don't you care about me?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes God love 'em.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> yeeeeee hhhhaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> Bless their hearts


Lakelady are you really blessing our hearts. If so then God bless your's too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, maybe we should raid the treasury and go to Ruth Chris' Steak house, they have great ala cart things to pick from. Always love a choice. Steak, medium rare, cracked pepper and topped with blue cheese.............


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes God love 'em.


Thank you Country Bumpkins. God love you too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is what Rush has said. on his show. I have heard he is very popular and has a lot of influence on the right. He is threatening violence towards the people on the left. His remarks are promoting terrorism. Do you agree with this? I find it very frightening and certainly not at all Christian teaching.

Limbaugh, October 3, 2012:

AUDIO: We Can Handle Democrats Without Resorting To Violence. "So Far"
"RUSH: I have to say, though, folks, terrorism is the greatest threat, because we can still defeat liberals without violence. So terrorism still, of course, represents a greater threat than the Democrat Party. We can handle them without violence. So far."

Rush Limbaugh: Trick Question on Terrorists and Liberals


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is what Rush has said. on his show. I have heard he is very popular and has a lot of influence on the right. He is threatening violence towards the people on the left. His remarks are promoting terrorism. Do you agree with this? I find it very frightening and certainly not at all Christian teaching.

Limbaugh, October 3, 2012:

AUDIO: We Can Handle Democrats Without Resorting To Violence. "So Far"
"RUSH: I have to say, though, folks, terrorism is the greatest threat, because we can still defeat liberals without violence. So terrorism still, of course, represents a greater threat than the Democrat Party. We can handle them without violence. So far."

Rush Limbaugh: Trick Question on Terrorists and Liberals


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Darling, please to not communicate with me. You are so rude, belittling and just plain spiteful you are not worthy of my time or any of the other BH's

Hail to me, and bless all the libs hearts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Amen


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sisterhood we don't need to be casting our pearls before the swine. The just want to wiggle around in o's mud. Unlike us.


Country Bumpkin's do you own pigs and what is meant by wiggle around in o's mud? I don't understand.
What sisterhood are you in? Are you a nun or in a sorority? What order do you belong to or what sorority did you pledge?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Can I join Country Bumpkins or do you belong to an exclusive club?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Country Bumpkins this is not only a Christian country. Are you confused?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Amen!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Thank for this prayer...Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes LillyK you can join the club. But first you have to ask Jesus to forgive you of your sins. Ask Him into your heart and you can be part of the family of God. But not until then will you be in the sisterhood. I will lead you if you want me too. Father God I am praying for LillyK. She wants to be in the Family. Will you send the Holy Spirit to guide her. I praise you for sending her unto us ladies. She wants to know about You. Love you Lord. Thank you Jesus for Your Blood that make us white as snow.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL, looks like I'm the only one here....5 posts in a row all by me.........OK, I'll shut up now, lol


Karen they know where we are as you can see but they are not talking to us so they get ignored
Christians we are not sure what all the dual personalities are and really don't give a rip
One ignorant one was going to turn me in because the word crap offended her virgin(not) ears
Ignore, ignore, ignore


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Dear Country Bumpkins - I just prayed to God to and God said I should tell you you are wrong and that this is every one's country not just the sisterhood out here. God told me there is another bunch of women who pretend to be Christians and will hurt people like me who disagree with them. He said if they do not condemn the evil of Rush you will know they are not true believers. Are you a true believer or a Rush follower Bumpkin. I sure hope not.

The phrase "under God" can mean something different to members of the approximately 313 religions and denominations in the United States, from monotheists who believe in one God (in the Judeo-Christian and other traditions), to polytheists who believe in many Gods, to others who believe in no God, or a God as represented by animal spirits, alien groups, or psychoactive substances.

In an attempt to document "all" the religions in the United States, their membership levels, and their unique beliefs, we have created the chart below. It details 28 of the largest religious groups (by members) in America, and it provides expanded sections on 35 Christian religious denominations, 124 "Other" religions and 127 "New Age" religions.

In this chart, religion is defined as "any specific system of belief about deity, often involving rituals, a code of ethics, a philosophy of life, and a worldview." Given this definition, we excluded from our results below the individuals classified in 2001 as "Nonreligious/Secular" (27,539,000 adults), "Agnostic" (991,000 adults), and "Atheist" (902,000 adults).

The information in the chart was compiled primarily by using the 2001 "American Religious Identification Survey" conducted by The Graduate Center of The City University of New York. 50,281 households in the continental United States (48 states) were randomly dialed and participants were asked "What is your religion, if any?" We supplemented those findings with data from J. Gordon Melton's The Encyclopedia of American Religions, 7th Edition, Kosmin & Lachman's One Nation Under God: Religion in Contemporary American Society, the Religious Movements page of the University of Virginia, the Ontario Consultants on religious tolerance, Wikipedia, and the official websites of several specific religions.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Amen, Peace be with you. God Bless America


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey, maybe we should raid the treasury and go to Ruth Chris' Steak house, they have great ala cart things to pick from. Always love a choice. Steak, medium rare, cracked pepper and topped with blue cheese.............


Our very favorite place to eat. I'm in


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This land was here long before any of us was born and unless you are Native American this land was not given to you by God. Where does it say that the U.S. was given to Christians in the Bible? Do you want to run the country by your religious beliefs and kill off everybody that doesn't believe like you? Please say that isn't what you want.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Amen praise The Lord


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Darling, please to not communicate with me. You are so rude, belittling and just plain spiteful you are not worthy of my time or any of the other BH's
> 
> Hail to me, and bless all the libs hearts.


Amen
Founded one nation under GOD


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, maybe we should raid the treasury and go to Ruth Chris' Steak house, they have great ala cart things to pick from. Always love a choice. Steak, medium rare, cracked pepper and topped with blue cheese.............
> ...


Nonnie do you believe Rush? Do you hate me and want to hurt me because I don't believe what you do? Is this how Christians act?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL, looks like I'm the only one here....5 posts in a row all by me.........OK, I'll shut up now, lol


Karen, Laughing at your posts. You have such a way with words.
Maria


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.


Amen, CB! Thank you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Darling, please to not communicate with me. You are so rude, belittling and just plain spiteful you are not worthy of my time or any of the other BH's
> ...


lake lady why are you so rude, belittling and spiteful. Why do you say all hail to you. Are you God? Their is only one God, right? Only God should be hailed, right? Are you a new form of Christian or are you a Hindu diety that comes from water?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, maybe we should raid the treasury and go to Ruth Chris' Steak house, they have great ala cart things to pick from. Always love a choice. Steak, medium rare, cracked pepper and topped with blue cheese.............
> ...


I just had veggie soup now I want steak. Love it with blue cheese. Let's go! Give me 5 and I'll be ready.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Does it still take you 5 minutes to put in your tooth and put on your shoes? I thought we had you down to 3 minutes. Get with the program, will you? I'm hungry!!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, maybe we should raid the treasury and go to Ruth Chris' Steak house, they have great ala cart things to pick from. Always love a choice. Steak, medium rare, cracked pepper and topped with blue cheese.............
> ...


on my way


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

And they will know they are Christians by their love. Gee Jesus, I guess there aren't any Christians here. Don't cry Jesus. We will find some I know there must be some somewhere. Just not here. What did you say, Jesus? Oh, OK. I understand. I will pray for them. I love them too,Jesus.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


I hope everyone has their food stamps tucked in their pocket. I've only got enough for steak and lobster for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I see where all have gone to the good side.

JESUS JESUS JESUS JESUS the bible tells me soo.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, now to decide on the sides. Creamed spinach, yummy and the asparagas is to die for.

I am beat from the road trip today.

Thank you for sharing your personal prayers, what a wonderful way to end a day. Heart warming prayers with good friends.

Off to dream of Pradas and pearls. Hummmmm bought velvet leggings to go with my red velvet tunic for Christmas. Red Pradas, Red tunic, black velvet leggings and pearls life is good in the Queendom for all of us

Hail to me, after honoring God. Yes, we will always have God in the Queendom


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Never been there but we have Out 
backs steak house.

Can I come, gee you are making me hungrey all had to night was toasted cheese sandwichs.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Speaking of food stamps and the food stamp PRESIDENT (??). I heard an opinion yesterday that it's going to be really hard to get rid of them even IF the economy does recover. 

Why? The large grocery chains love them! 

Why? They are raking in the dough. Since those on food stamps don't have to count their pennies and can buy whatever they want up to the total allotment, they are naturally spending more on grociers than if they were paying for it out of their own pockets. 

Another example of no accountability and thus abuse.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course Darling. All BH's are coming. Polish your Pradas and pearls. Though we need to wait for Barbara Ann, so we can give her a group hug. When one BH is hurting it hurts us all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.
> ...


Amen and amen he shall be our fortress.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


You know I keep my tooth in my purse. Got my red shoes on am coming.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course Darling. All BH's are coming. Polish your Pradas and pearls. Though we need to wait for Barbara Ann, so we can give her a group hug. When one BH is hurting it hurts us all


yes we all do don't we when one hurts thank you Queen.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Toasted cheese sandwich...my favorite, especially with my (your) new yummy tomato basil soup!!!!

Better eat at Outback as often as you can Yarnie. I think (?) it's one of the restaurants that Obozo's trying to put out of business with ObozoCare. Then again, maybe it's Longhorn. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


He is our Rock and on Him I will stand . All other ground is sinking sand. The devil is under our feet thru the Blood of the Lamb and the word of our testimony. We are having church, glory!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Speaking of food stamps and the food stamp PRESIDENT (??). I heard an opinion yesterday that it's going to be really hard to get rid of them even IF the economy does recover.
> 
> Why? The large grocery chains love them!
> 
> ...


Well seeing as I have lots of money and don't share any of it, I thinks I will go out and buys a lots of them so i can have some things to eats. Ya do know I am backs words and does not haves thee brains.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Sure did you like the soup? Isn't it fun to make easy fast and eat.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all my FRIENDS
Go to We the People USA.com and read their top 10 only in America
It is so right on with what is going on. So reminds me of the rats


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Smells better around here
Thank you to whoever mucked the trash out for us
I'm sure it will be back but they seem to be talking to the wall or the wind could be blowing their bs back into their faces


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


The soup is delicious, Yarnie! Thank you for sharing the recipe. And I have no problem with being greedy with any others you all might want to share. :O) I have a great one for French Onion Soup.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course Darling. All BH's are coming. Polish your Pradas and pearls. Though we need to wait for Barbara Ann, so we can give her a group hug. When one BH is hurting it hurts us all


Is Barbara Ann sick?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I picturing that!!!! :O)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Darling. All BH's are coming. Polish your Pradas and pearls. Though we need to wait for Barbara Ann, so we can give her a group hug. When one BH is hurting it hurts us all
> ...


No worst than that her younger sister died yesterday.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Darling. All BH's are coming. Polish your Pradas and pearls. Though we need to wait for Barbara Ann, so we can give her a group hug. When one BH is hurting it hurts us all
> ...


No her sister died. I'm not sure who told us


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Love it

Jesus is our rock and our salvation


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Oh no. May Father comfort her!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course Darling. All BH's are coming. Polish your Pradas and pearls. Though we need to wait for Barbara Ann, so we can give her a group hug. When one BH is hurting it hurts us all


We don't have Ruth's Steak House here either; was a great Biblical name and my Mom's too; so I'll drive to eat there with my BH's. I'll pick up Yarnie on the way.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely invocation, CB. It's suddenly very quiet on the dark side.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Darling. All BH's are coming. Polish your Pradas and pearls. Though we need to wait for Barbara Ann, so we can give her a group hug. When one BH is hurting it hurts us all
> ...


Please make sure CB has her shoes ON and not still under her arm. :O)


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, now to decide on the sides. Creamed spinach, yummy and the asparagas is to die for.
> 
> I am beat from the road trip today.
> 
> ...


What's for dessert?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard from Barbara Ann. Her sister had many health problems and passed at 41 years old. She was the youngest sibling. She left 3 children and a husband.

Very sad, my prayers are, of course, with her and her family.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I heard from Barbara Ann. He sister had many health problems and passed at 41 years old. She was the youngest sibling. She left 3 children and a husband.
> 
> Very sad, my prayers are of course with her and her family.


That is so terribly sad. My dad died at that same age. 
Praying for them all


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I heard from Barbara Ann. He sister had many health problems and passed at 41 years old. She was the youngest sibling. She left 3 children and a husband.
> 
> Very sad, my prayers are of course with her and her family.


I heard she had passed away, but didn't know she was so young. Will keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now to decide on the sides. Creamed spinach, yummy and the asparagas is to die for.
> ...


Your. Choices are
Carmalized banana cream pie
Warm apple crumb tart
Cheesecake
Bread pudding w/ whiskey sauce
Chocolate sin cake
Creme brûlée
Fresh seasonal berries w/sweet cream
Ice cream or sorbet


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey, maybe we should raid the treasury and go to Ruth Chris' Steak house, they have great ala cart things to pick from. Always love a choice. Steak, medium rare, cracked pepper and topped with blue cheese.............


I'd love to have some fresh corn with that. Silver Queen, if possible. Unless it's out of season already.

What's for dessert?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I heard from Barbara Ann. Her sister had many health problems and passed at 41 years old. She was the youngest sibling. She left 3 children and a husband.
> 
> Very sad, my prayers are, of course, with her and her family.


So young and with children. Very sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I pray that the Christians on Kp will be protected from evil. Lord I ask you to bring the lost on Kp into your marvelous Light. Lord show them where they have gone astray. We love you Jesus and want to serve you.Father I pray for this country . We want to bring it back to You. Prays to replace the present president with a God loving one to turn this country around. Thank you for setting this country aside as One Nation Under God. I love You Jesus and I pray the Blood of Jesus over our Sisterhood of Christian women. Thank you Lord for hearing my pray and I ask it in the Name of Jesus Amen.
> ...


Amen. THE END.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


My choice is Chocolate sin cake, without a doubt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Creme brulee


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Apple crumb tart for me please.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have enjoyed the sisterhood tonight. I got my denim and pearls packed. I am going on an antiquing trip with an old friend. Will be out eating, shopping and having fun. I am going to miss y'all this week. Prayers in Jesus Name for Barbara Ann and her family. Lord wrap Your loving arms around her family and comfort them with the Holy Spirit. See y'all at the end of the week. XOX Almost forgot my red shoes.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have enjoyed the sisterhood tonight. I got my denim and pearls packed. I am going on an antiquing trip with an old friend. Will be out eating, shopping and having fun. I am going to miss y'all this week. Prayers in Jesus Name for Barbara Ann and her family. Lord wrap Your loving arms around her family and comfort them with the Holy Spirit. See y'all at the end of the week. XOX Almost forgot my red shoes.


Have a very fun and safe trip, CB. XO


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > I have enjoyed the sisterhood tonight. I got my denim and pearls packed. I am going on an antiquing trip with an old friend. Will be out eating, shopping and having fun. I am going to miss y'all this week. Prayers in Jesus Name for Barbara Ann and her family. Lord wrap Your loving arms around her family and comfort them with the Holy Spirit. See y'all at the end of the week. XOX Almost forgot my red shoes.
> ...


 :thumbup: You too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have enjoyed the sisterhood tonight. I got my denim and pearls packed. I am going on an antiquing trip with an old friend. Will be out eating, shopping and having fun. I am going to miss y'all this week. Prayers in Jesus Name for Barbara Ann and her family. Lord wrap Your loving arms around her family and comfort them with the Holy Spirit. See y'all at the end of the week. XOX Almost forgot my red shoes.


Sounds like fun! We'll miss you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's almost midnight in Dixie. After four days with 6 grownups and 8 children at our house (kids and grandkids), I'm ready for bed. Sleep well, everyone.

Here's a good thought I found a few days ago:

"Protect us Lord as we stay awake, 
watch over us as we sleep, 
that awake we may watch with Christ 
& asleep we rest in His peace."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway reporting for duty dear Queen and ladies of Queendom land. Glad to be home! Missed everyone. Had message from Barbara Ann so sent love, hugs and prayers. 

Now I'm ready to eat! I want one of everything on the menu!

Have feathers in place, red Prada's on and ready to pray for our lovely group. Computer down so on IPad hunting and pecking with typing.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Janeway reporting for duty dear Queen and ladies of Queendom land. Glad to be home! Missed everyone. Had message from Barbara Ann so sent love, hugs and prayers.
> 
> Now I'm ready to eat! I want one of everything on the menu!
> 
> Have feathers in place, red Prada's on and ready to pray for our lovely group. Computer down so on IPad hunting and pecking with typing.


Welcome home - to both of them. I'll be your server today; feathers; you've earned it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For some reason, this topic was unwatched. I've missed you. 10 pages to read.
> Barbara Ann- sorry to hear about your sister.
> 
> I finished two afghans today I will post them when I can take a picture. I found 20 skeins of dazzleaire yarn when cleaning.
> See you tommorrow, maybe I should say later since it is after midnight here.


You had quite a find with those dazzleaire skeins. I have yarn, fabric, counted cross stitch and several other craft items stashed all over the house plus one whole garage bay filled with fabric. I bought all those craft items when I was working to someday buy a quilting machine for quilts so fell in love with so much fabric that today, I'm donating a bunch of it to some ladies who make baby quilts for our local four hospitals.

I switch from one craft to another so the arms, fingers and hands don't get too tired so guess it is working,but around my recliner, it is quite the mess with so many different projects going at the same time. I do try to finish at least two knitted/crocheted shawls weekly for the breast cancer center for those darling ladies to wear while taking chemo then they take them home. I say a prayer before giving them to the Y. Someday, I hope to learn how to take pictures on the newly purchased Ipad (Cherf is teaching me how). Also believe it or not on another site (don't remember which one) Alcameron also said she would help. I don't understand why some of those ladies on the "dark" side cannot be more helpful.

Oh, well, Hail to our Queen and the ladies of Queendom land.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have enjoyed the sisterhood tonight. I got my denim and pearls packed. I am going on an antiquing trip with an old friend. Will be out eating, shopping and having fun. I am going to miss y'all this week. Prayers in Jesus Name for Barbara Ann and her family. Lord wrap Your loving arms around her family and comfort them with the Holy Spirit. See y'all at the end of the week. XOX Almost forgot my red shoes.


CB, you have a wonderful trip but remember to be careful so you can return to us. Will pray for your safety.

I sent message to dear Barbara Ann asking if she was OK and she replied about the death of her sister. I sent love, hugs and prayers for her and family to lose someone so very young.

Had to clean the "muck" off those darling red Prada's before coming to Queendom Land. It is very good to be home among friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Out for some of the day have to replace my lamp bulb to my otto light. Can't see with out it.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have enjoyed the sisterhood tonight. I got my denim and pearls packed. I am going on an antiquing trip with an old friend. Will be out eating, shopping and having fun. I am going to miss y'all this week. Prayers in Jesus Name for Barbara Ann and her family. Lord wrap Your loving arms around her family and comfort them with the Holy Spirit. See y'all at the end of the week. XOX Almost forgot my red shoes.


Have a great safe time. You will be missed


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies.........when I first came here last night, I had not read all the previous posts but it was so refreshing to 'think', even just for a moment, that we would finally have some peace and quite...............NOT!

OK, well, here is proof that we definitely have some trolls following us around..............well, whatever.........I ignored them on the other thread so I can surely ignore them now.

Peace Be With Us!
Amen.



Nonnie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, looks like I'm the only one here....5 posts in a row all by me.........OK, I'll shut up now, lol
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Exactly...........I remember when our daughter came to visit from Texas a few years back and she has an EBT Card (you'd have to be my age, at least, 49, to remember when they actually had the 'paper' food stamps), but she would run to 7-11 or a Royal Farm / WaWa store several times a day buying little bags of chips and Big Gulps for her and the kids......just spending it like there was no tomorrow.



Bydie said:


> Speaking of food stamps and the food stamp PRESIDENT (??). I heard an opinion yesterday that it's going to be really hard to get rid of them even IF the economy does recover.
> 
> Why? The large grocery chains love them!
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lmbo
:lol: :lol: :lol:

I've always been a 'visual' person....lmbo

While the rest of us are adjusting our hair and makeup, Country is still fidgeting with her tooth, lmbo



Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's what I make with pumpkins: I hollow out the center, place a flower vase of water and add cut flowers. I love Fall decorating.
A florist arranged these flowers for me as I made this vase for gifting.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I heard Longhorn, along with Olive Garden and Red Lobster??

Out of those 3 I've only been to OG, but since there is an Olive Tree a bit closer, we go there instead (same style/food as OG, just closer).

OMGosh, I LOVE going there. I swear, we have so much food leftover and YES I do bring the food home with me, salad and bread sticks too!!! Shoot, I'm paying for it. I usually always get the Roman Holiday (I'm sure OG has something similar with a different name). It consists of Lasagna, Chicken Parmigana and Fetacini Alfredo (I know I seriously spelled that wrong but it doesn't matter??)..........usually I'll eat a little salad and when my dinner comes, I might have 2 or 3 bites of chicken parm. and I'm done, so it all comes home with me.

Last week when we went, it cost us $71 for 3 of us (but we also, for the first time, bought some of their salad dressing to bring home, which a bit of it spilled out in the bag in the truck, yuck!! -- eeewwww, it reminded of a movie we had watched the week before called The Baby Makers.....I'll say no more, lol)...anyway, later that night I had a chicken parm. sandwich, next day I had the noodles and hubby had the Lasagna/Salad....and that was dinner for the next day too.

But......I know a lot of restaurants are going to be affected by Obamacare, but all that will mean for us is that the dinner that cost me $71 last week, will cost me $95 when Obamacare takes effect.



Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh Cherf..........Love Love Love This!!!!

Do you do a lot of floral decorating? I still have some floral dishes, styrofoam for flowers and, hell, I don't know what you call them................but if you want some, I'm happy to send some your way, so long as postage isn't an arm and a leg.....look at the photos and let me know if you can use any of it....and I believe I noticed some of the dishes were shaped differently too...........all of the stuff is still brand new.



Cherf said:


> Here's what I make with pumpkins: I hollow out the center, place a flower vase of water and add cut flowers. I love Fall decorating.
> A florist arranged these flowers for me as I made this vase for gifting.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here's what I make with pumpkins: I hollow out the center, place a flower vase of water and add cut flowers. I love Fall decorating.
> A florist arranged these flowers for me as I made this vase for gifting.


Amazing arrangement
I like making fresh pumpkin purée with the meat of the pumpkin. So much better then the canned.
Williams Sonoma pumpkin butter makes an awesome pie too


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, you know what............I know that not everyone reads the classifieds or other pages here on KP, but I wanted to ask.........does anyone have any Red Heart TLC yarn in their stash? I have a blanket that is 60% finished and I ran out of yarn.........I think the color is called Sweet Dreams, it's variegated blue, yellow, pink.....probably some green and white in it too, don't have the blanket in front of me at the moment.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here's what I make with pumpkins: I hollow out the center, place a flower vase of water and add cut flowers. I love Fall decorating.
> A florist arranged these flowers for me as I made this vase for gifting.


Beautiful!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> oh Cherf..........Love Love Love This!!!!
> 
> Do you do a lot of floral decorating?


Thanks Karen. I'm laughing because I'm pretty good at making most things, but always ran to my mom for floral doing my arrangements.

I love flowers and can arrange for me to my liking but when I gift flowers, I use a florist. My skill is in carving the pumpkins; I did several for our local florist; she arranged the flowers and sold them complete.

I wouldn't have a clue how to use your vases but thank you so much for your offer.

I should have studied Ikebana when I lived in Japan, but did not have the patience.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

There are so many interesting and talented people here. I never know what to expect, and every day brings another treat or another surprise. Or - sometimes - another shock!!! 
Cherf - yours was a TREAT!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There are so many interesting and talented people here. I never know what to expect, and every day brings another treat or another surprise. Or - sometimes - another shock!!!
> Cherf - yours was a TREAT!


Thanks Nonnie and Bonnie. Bonnie, I was born on Halloween in Salem, MA (the city of the witch trials). The doctor told my Mom the same thing, I was a treat!

I won a blue ribbon (the hospital was out of pink) for being the biggest baby in the hospital nursery including the baby boys. 
I was born at 10 pounds, 4 ounces. Not sure that was a good thing, but I sure was healthy and still am today. 

If you want to be shocked, visit downtown Salem on Halloween; you'll have a blast and see amazing costumes and people.

In fact, you can visit Salem any day and see shocking outfits while people watching! Harajuku, Japan, is another great place to people watch .... shocking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many interesting and talented people here. I never know what to expect, and every day brings another treat or another surprise. Or - sometimes - another shock!!!
> ...


  You were a winner from Day 1! :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't want to ruin anyone's traditions, etc. by being a 'downer', but our family (personal choice), doesn't celebrate Halloween.........when we first came to Christ 15 years ago we celebrated, but maybe a year or two into our Christian walk, we stopped. Back then we were on our journey with Christ and we did a lot of research on the start of Christianity and how we wanted to live our Christian life as a family..............my son Bradley (who is a very high functioning Autistic man, 21) was I guess 6 back then and he had gone trick or treating in previous years and I thought, gosh, this is gonna be hard trying to explain to a child that we're not going to be celebrating Halloween anymore (when we used to do it)........but, again, we were very blessed with the help of Jesus and explaining why we weren't going to do it anymore........the hard part was getting John's 2 older children, then 13 & 15 to oblige us by not getting dressed up at our house because we didn't want Bradley to wonder why they could but he couldn't.......................we were one of those families who, if you want to say it this way 'made' our kids go to church every Sunday morning (although now, through more studying, we are Saturday Sabbath worshippers).......I've heard people throughout all my life say things like 'my parents forced us to go to church when we were little that's why I don't go now' and varios comments (I believe that's just an excuse for not wanting to worship Jesus, but......)........but anyway, we were tossed somewhat through our journey.....for the first couple of years we made them go to church with us (because the Bible tells us that we [parents] are responsible for the upbringing of our children), but when they turned 16, we knew that they were knowledgable enough to know what they should do and we knew that they were at the age of consent so far as the Bible told us and we were no longer, per say, responsible for 'their' actions.........so, I'm sure this would stir up some conversation on the other topic, maybe one of the trolls will come over and copy it and at least it will give them something 'new' to talk about. Lord knows they've been saying the same stuff over and over for 200 pages.........pretty pathetic to keep repeating themselves in order to give them something to do for a day...........??


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

No downer Karen. We can agree to disagree on this thread without being mean or rude
There are many that do t celebrate Halloween 
I wish i could carve pumpkins like Cherf though


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You were a winner from Day 1! :thumbup:


No one has said that to me before; how nice of you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> No downer Karen. We can agree to disagree on this thread without being mean or rude
> There are many that do t celebrate Halloween
> I wish i could carve pumpkins like Cherf though


Nonnie - you can! It isn't that difficult. I use paring knives, mellon ballers and a carving knife. I remove the areas I want light colored and cut the shapes of leaves, butterflies, acorns, flowers, letters, etc.

You can also use the carvable foam pumpkins at Joanns for the same purpose and you'll have it year to year.

Another easy pumpkin decoration is to use the foam pumpkins at Joanns, trace a shape or image with a pencil, fill in the area with white glue and sprinkle different colors of micro fine glitter.

I have some of those in my home, too, but need to take a few photos to post so I can show you. Those are extremely easy to make and are great fall decorations; no carving necessary.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen, I understand. My church and my sister's church hold events so the kids can still dress up in costume but they celebrate costumes and fun, never the evil basis of Halloween. The same when I was brought up, it was good, clean fun and our parents did walk us through the neighborhood.

I just planned my sisters 2nd trunk for "Trunk of Treat" at her church. We decorate the trunk of her car which will be parked in the church parking lot. The idea is to keep the children in one safe place. 

This year, I've created Jonah's Fishing Hole for her trunk. We will have the kids use a fishing pole to reel in their catch (candy) and her trunk will be decorated with plush fish, lobster crate, sea fabric, fishing tackle, buoys, fishing basket, etc.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Here's what I make with pumpkins: I hollow out the center, place a flower vase of water and add cut flowers. I love Fall decorating.
> A florist arranged these flowers for me as I made this vase for gifting.


I love your carving on pumpkins. I am a carver also taught classes in night school and senior center. Also had one on the christmas tree at the white house. Had several on PBS auctions. I only carve on wood. Have never done pumpkins but have on gourds .

I love yours Cherf not easy to do. Way to go girl


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Karen, I understand. My church and my sister's church hold events so the kids can still dress up in costume but they celebrate costumes and fun, never the evil basis of Halloween. The same when I was brought up, it was good, clean fun and our parents did walk us through the neighborhood.
> 
> I just planned my sisters 2nd trunk for "Trunk of Treat" at her church. We decorate the trunk of her car which will be parked in the church parking lot. The idea is to keep the children in one safe place.
> 
> This year, I've created Jonah's Fishing Hole for her trunk. We will have the kids use a fishing pole to reel in their catch (candy) and her trunk will be decorated with plush fish, lobster crate, sea fabric, fishing tackle, buoys, fishing basket, etc.


Oh neat I like that.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Great ideas and talents.
It's wonderful to be able to share with out fear of someone telling us to read Good Housekeeping or some other magazine
I might try the leaf type pumpkin. I like things I can use all fall


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Queen I ask for your forgiveness I did not speak to the wall.

I am trying to learn control, but gee I am only human, and sometime the muck gets to deep even for me.

So I ask for forgiveness and will try to do better.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I make with pumpkins: I hollow out the center, place a flower vase of water and add cut flowers. I love Fall decorating.
> ...


Thank you Yarnie. I've never carved on wood. Can you post some of your work? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I would love to see it too!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Checked that other thread. The loonies are in full force. This place is sooooo much better


Thank you all for the peace here


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> No downer Karen. We can agree to disagree on this thread without being mean or rude
> There are many that do t celebrate Halloween
> I wish i could carve pumpkins like Cherf though


Just what I was thinking, Nonnie! Both about Karen's beliefs and about Cherf's carving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > You were a winner from Day 1! :thumbup:
> ...


I'm sure they thought it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Queen I ask for your forgiveness I did not speak to the wall.
> 
> I am trying to learn control, but gee I am only human, and sometime the muck gets to deep even for me.
> 
> So I ask for forgiveness and will try to do better.


The Queen is very forgiving. And I did worse than you, yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I loved trick-or-treating - ran all over with a bunch of neighborhood kids. We lived in row houses, so we went to LOTS of houses! Then I grew up and loved it with my kids - roaming the neighborhood, seeing neighbors I hadn't seen in months. Now - kids are grown, neighbors are all grandparents, hardly any trick-or-treaters. So I go with my grandkids!

There aren't as many people handing out treats as there used to be. Kind of sad because it was such fun.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Queen I ask for your forgiveness I did not speak to the wall.
> ...


I beg to differ as I'm the worse culprit of all ; I took the cake .... ate it too. :-(


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I loved trick-or-treating - ran all over with a bunch of neighborhood kids. We lived in row houses, so we went to LOTS of houses! Then I grew up and loved it with my kids - roaming the neighborhood, seeing neighbors I hadn't seen in months. Now - kids are grown, neighbors are all grandparents, hardly any trick-or-treaters. So I go with my grandkids!
> 
> There aren't as many people handing out treats as there used to be. Kind of sad because it was such fun.


I totally agree.
I remember a year my grandmother was visiting and she followed us around. She had dresses up like a old begger man. Scared the crud out of us. I ran home to tell my mom and she followed us in the house. They had a good laugh. Problem was the next day it was in the paper in another part of the city that that had really happened. They didn't laugh to much again. My grandmother looked kind of like the man in the paper
One year my dad dresses up in a mu-mu with my moms wig and oranges in his shirt under the dress. He was smoking a cigar and had his normal shoes and socks on. He was a hoot. I really miss my dad. But a lot of years have gone by.
Funny how a subject can stir up good and bad memories


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Queenie
I was good today. Working on my red purse. Just sayin


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I just had to quit visiting. I cannot sleep and that is not good for me. Peace from ignorance is required in my life. If they come here I just do not reply. That seems to send them away


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh wow...........how creative you are!!!!

Back when the kids were younger and we still went to our regular church, our church wanted to start something like a Fall Festival or something like that, but I don't think it went over too well, just weren't enough children to get involved.

But, just off the top of my head........and I'm not downing anyone for their personal decisions, but for me, I think if a church does something like what mine did, it's the same thing as Halloween..............the kids just aren't going door to door for candy.....they're still dressing up............my issue with Halloween isn't because of safety precautions, it all goes back to the root of Halloween................I know I probably take some things a little too far, but again, it's all just a personal choice...................no harm, no foul??



Cherf said:


> Karen, I understand. My church and my sister's church hold events so the kids can still dress up in costume but they celebrate costumes and fun, never the evil basis of Halloween. The same when I was brought up, it was good, clean fun and our parents did walk us through the neighborhood.
> 
> I just planned my sisters 2nd trunk for "Trunk of Treat" at her church. We decorate the trunk of her car which will be parked in the church parking lot. The idea is to keep the children in one safe place.
> 
> This year, I've created Jonah's Fishing Hole for her trunk. We will have the kids use a fishing pole to reel in their catch (candy) and her trunk will be decorated with plush fish, lobster crate, sea fabric, fishing tackle, buoys, fishing basket, etc.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good job Nonnie with the ignoring............for those who haven't figured it out yet, I have a very big mouth (although I do have to tame it here sometimes before someone tattles on me)........so I know, first hand, how hard it is to just 'ignore ignore ignore'.......but you see, that's what they want from us, they want a response, even the smallest response..............now i'll admit i made maybe 3 comments over there today but i want to make myself seen over there to keep them on their toes.......I know that they know that we're here, but the longer we can keep them going on the other topic, the better. At least Conan knows we're here, maybe seattle sue does too, IDK, IDC (I Don't Care)............if SS isn't here, she'll be along soon.....I think she has a crush on me, lmbo.



Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

so I'm done with 'them' for the night and unfortunately I must be saying good night here as well. it is now 9:30 and hubby is ready to go to sleep, he gets up at 1:30 for work.....so off to kiss hubby good night and do a little more on my GD's hat.........nite all........any updates please send PMs if necessary or I'll just catch up here on the thread.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have posted the picture of my afghans. Titled "Dazzleaire Afgahn."


Beautiful - I love seeing them both together. Nice of you to share your patterns. It's especially nice to see the work that someone on this post has done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


We are weak. We will do better tomorrow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Queenie
> I was good today. Working on my red purse. Just sayin


You are very good. We should follow your example. I had no red purse, no knitting at all, did laundry all day after lots of company. Needed the escape - and weakened. Took the bait.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I loved trick-or-treating - ran all over with a bunch of neighborhood kids. We lived in row houses, so we went to LOTS of houses! Then I grew up and loved it with my kids - roaming the neighborhood, seeing neighbors I hadn't seen in months. Now - kids are grown, neighbors are all grandparents, hardly any trick-or-treaters. So I go with my grandkids!
> ...


Sounds like your family knew how to have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> oh wow...........how creative you are!!!!
> 
> Back when the kids were younger and we still went to our regular church, our church wanted to start something like a Fall Festival or something like that, but I don't think it went over too well, just weren't enough children to get involved.
> 
> ...


Lots of people here in Atlanta trick-or-treat at church, even at the malls. The neighborhoods aren't as welcoming now, but the people who give out candy are so nice and glad to have the kids come.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Good job Nonnie with the ignoring............for those who haven't figured it out yet, I have a very big mouth (although I do have to tame it here sometimes before someone tattles on me)........so I know, first hand, how hard it is to just 'ignore ignore ignore'.......but you see, that's what they want from us, they want a response, even the smallest response..............now i'll admit i made maybe 3 comments over there today but i want to make myself seen over there to keep them on their toes.......I know that they know that we're here, but the longer we can keep them going on the other topic, the better. At least Conan knows we're here, maybe seattle sue does too, IDK, IDC (I Don't Care)............if SS isn't here, she'll be along soon.....I think she has a crush on me, lmbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonnie was good. Karen was good. Three of us were not so good. 
I will not take the bait. I WILL not take the bait. I will NOT take the bait.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I'm done with 'them' for the night and unfortunately I must be saying good night here as well. it is now 9:30 and hubby is ready to go to sleep, he gets up at 1:30 for work.....so off to kiss hubby good night and do a little more on my GD's hat.........nite all........any updates please send PMs if necessary or I'll just catch up here on the thread.


Good night, Karen.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Queenie
> ...


Today is another day, be strong


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Good morning all. Going to have three of the four grands today.
Be back when I can
Have a fantastic day and stay strong


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Thank you - I will! I went to church this morning, and my grandson played drums with the "ensemble." I am fortified!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Good morning all. Going to have three of the four grands today.
> Be back when I can
> Have a fantastic day and stay strong


Busy day for you, Nonnie! Enjoy!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol Cherf............you did more than take the cake, you went back for seconds, lol.....I'm teasing with you!!!


bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I may not have been so good last night......one wet noodle lash coming up for me??

Today is another day.........I got on 2 or 3 of them last night so I'm about to journey over to the 'other side of the tracks' and see what they're hooting about now.

I, too, will NOT let them get to me....but I say that now, lol............but seriously, considering our personality types, we're all doing so much better here lately than we were and we will continue to grow strong with the support of one another over here.

Where is Janeway???



bonbf3 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Nonnie with the ignoring............for those who haven't figured it out yet, I have a very big mouth (although I do have to tame it here sometimes before someone tattles on me)........so I know, first hand, how hard it is to just 'ignore ignore ignore'.......but you see, that's what they want from us, they want a response, even the smallest response..............now i'll admit i made maybe 3 comments over there today but i want to make myself seen over there to keep them on their toes.......I know that they know that we're here, but the longer we can keep them going on the other topic, the better. At least Conan knows we're here, maybe seattle sue does too, IDK, IDC (I Don't Care)............if SS isn't here, she'll be along soon.....I think she has a crush on me, lmbo.
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Karen 2835, 
Janeway has a few infections--went to bed for a few days.
Maria


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am being sincere and respectful and filled with grace today.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am being sincere and respectful and filled with grace today.


theyarnlady, you are like an angel today as you always are.
Maria


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> lol Cherf............you did more than take the cake, you went back for seconds, lol.....I'm teasing with you!!!


 :XD: but it was gooooood


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am being sincere and respectful and filled with grace today.


Yes, you are, but I like you feisty too, perhaps more so!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> lol Cherf............you did more than take the cake, you went back for seconds, lol.....I'm teasing with you!!!
> 
> 
> bonbf3 said:
> ...


Cherf, you ALWAYS take the cake! That's a compliment.

(Remember that old saying? Before your time maybe.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I am being sincere and respectful and filled with grace today.
> ...


I agree with you, Maria!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I am being sincere and respectful and filled with grace today.
> ...


I don't think we need to worry - she'll be feisty again - before we even know it!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you - I will! I went to church this morning, and my grandson played drums with the "ensemble." I am fortified!


Cool - is he learning to play as a profession or fun? DH is a pro drummer. I knew I liked you for lots of reasons, Bonnie, here is one more thing we have in common.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf, you ALWAYS take the cake! That's a compliment.
> 
> (Remember that old saying? Before your time maybe.)


I, don't remember that saying, without revealing my age, let's just say I have not yet had a colonoscopy. Thanks for your compliment, however, I like pie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you - I will! I went to church this morning, and my grandson played drums with the "ensemble." I am fortified!
> ...


Wow! When and where does he play? 
Alex is only twelve and has taken drums for a little over a year. He plays at church for the school Mass every Tuesday, takes lessons, and also gets to play at a real "club" with the local "School of Rock." Rock music. Of course, that's his favorite. He's not the kid you'd expect to see playing drums - quiet, math guy. Out of the blue, he asked for a drum set for Christmas, and he just took to it from the first lesson. We're so proud of him, and we're all enjoying it.

Thanks for your nice words to me. The feeling is mutual. Too bad we're at opposite corners of the U.S.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Good morning all. Going to have three of the four grands today.
> Be back when I can
> Have a fantastic day and stay strong


Oh hope it was a fun day for you. Having the grandchildren with you envy you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Oh wow how neat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I am being sincere and respectful and filled with grace today.
> ...


Ah thats what you think, an angel on the outside, but boiling on the inside.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I am being sincere and respectful and filled with grace today.
> ...


Oh I am being feisty just in a nice way.

the ya m lad y


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Don't be fooled


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, you ALWAYS take the cake! That's a compliment.
> ...


ou what fun it is to ride ect ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know how many pages I had to fill just to get caught up with one site because I cleaned my house what was I thinking of.

How sincere, respectful and gracful can I be if I put my house work before I am gracful, respectful and sincere.

YOu do not know how hard it is for one such as I who shows nothing but grace and kindness to keep this nutty off the wall thing going.
again the ya m lad y


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


 Thanks! I'm so proud of him. He's twelve, and he played for the school Mass, helping provide music for the choir. He and his sister live very close to us, and we get to see them a couple of times a week. They come home to our house after school on Tuesdays, and he's sitting riiiight ooover theeere, doing homework!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know how many pages I had to fill just to get caught up with one site because I cleaned my house what was I thinking of.
> 
> How sincere, respectful and gracful can I be if I put my house work before I am gracful, respectful and sincere.
> 
> ...


You're doin' a great job! You are the bomb!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I think the feistiness is coming to the surface.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yard decoration post:
A friend of mine has two R/R yard signs, and she gave one to me. I was so glad! I need something in my yard because the roses are through blooming. I live in a nice, but ordinary, neighborhood with ranch houses and split-levels. There are hardly any signs in my neighborhood, but those that are there match mine. So we'll be coordinated! 

Do you catch my drift? Am I still legal with this post on this topic? Just trying to reassure anyone who read something scary somewhere else.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is great! My daughter used to play in the church orchestra (clarinet). Was wonderful. Now she and husband take the kids and I wouldn't be surprised if she started teaching the little ones in Sunday School. I did that for years and dragged my daughter in the classroom with me. She was nervous as she was unsure of herself with kids. Today she is a great Mom and loves working with the children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


They make us happy, don't they?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bonbf3 They sure do! My husband and I adopted our two kids from S. Korea. Son Josh was 5 1/2 years and it was difficult all through his 20's. He is doing much better and more control over his anger now. Josh has given us a grand daughter and grand son and they both adore their Daddy. Beautiful kids. Daughter Angela was 4 months when we got her. She is beautiful inside and out. Her life has been difficult growing up with problems with her brother and misunderstood with some playmates and a few teachers. Ang was reading at 2 1/2 years and typed out her science report on Dad's typewriter in 1st grade-she was six. She was an A student in all classes and graduated early. On to college Master in Classic English and Writing. Then married to a wonderful man who is a Chef at hospital. Ang and her hubby have given us a grandson (whom is his Mother's son all the way; fun loving and intelligent, vocabulary is exceptional LOL) and a grand daughter (whom from SIDS died May 2010). Today we are sitting near the phone waiting for a call from Ang and hubby regarding our new baby grand daughter due in about a week. I'm very happy with our kids. Life is never easy but they shine!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bonbf3 They sure do! My husband and I adopted our two kids from S. Korea. Son Josh was 5 1/2 years and it was difficult all through his 20's. He is doing much better and more control over his anger now. Josh has given us a grand daughter and grand son and they both adore their Daddy. Beautiful kids. Daughter Angela was 4 months when we got her. She is beautiful inside and out. Her life has been difficult growing up with problems with her brother and misunderstood with some playmates and a few teachers. Ang was reading at 2 1/2 years and typed out her science report on Dad's typewriter in 1st grade-she was six. She was an A student in all classes and graduated early. On to college Master in Classic English and Writing. Then married to a wonderful man who is a Chef at hospital. Ang and her hubby have given us a grandson (whom is his Mother's son all the way; fun loving and intelligent, vocabulary is exceptional LOL) and a grand daughter (whom from SIDS died May 2010). Today we are sitting near the phone waiting for a call from Ang and hubby regarding our new baby grand daughter due in about a week. I'm very happy with our kids. Life is never easy but they shine!


Sue, Congratulations on such a wonderful family. I loved hearing about them. Please be sure to let us know when the new little one arrives. What a glorious day that will be.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Me too, me too!!! My husband is not in a band, professionally, but he played at church for a good while plus he has serenaded me plenty of times with his awesome acoustic talents........unfortunately, almost 2 years ago we had to sell is Martin to pay our utility bill (we were in a bad way for a while back then)......he did get another guitar but he got a stupid dang electric guitar, which I hate. I call it a bunch of noise..........I sure do miss him playing Acoustic guitar. He'll get one again soon enough though................and my son, plays by ear and does pretty good...........I was so proud when I heard him playing a Pink Floyd song a few years ago, now he just plays that Guitar Hero stuff for PS3 plus I guess it's called Drum Hero with the drum set??? but he always gets high scores.



Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you - I will! I went to church this morning, and my grandson played drums with the "ensemble." I am fortified!
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bonbf3 They sure do! My husband and I adopted our two kids from S. Korea. Son Josh was 5 1/2 years and it was difficult all through his 20's. He is doing much better and more control over his anger now. Josh has given us a grand daughter and grand son and they both adore their Daddy. Beautiful kids. Daughter Angela was 4 months when we got her. She is beautiful inside and out. Her life has been difficult growing up with problems with her brother and misunderstood with some playmates and a few teachers. Ang was reading at 2 1/2 years and typed out her science report on Dad's typewriter in 1st grade-she was six. She was an A student in all classes and graduated early. On to college Master in Classic English and Writing. Then married to a wonderful man who is a Chef at hospital. Ang and her hubby have given us a grandson (whom is his Mother's son all the way; fun loving and intelligent, vocabulary is exceptional LOL) and a grand daughter (whom from SIDS died May 2010). Today we are sitting near the phone waiting for a call from Ang and hubby regarding our new baby grand daughter due in about a week. I'm very happy with our kids. Life is never easy but they shine!


I'm so sorry about the little granddaughter who died. You've had a lot to deal with, and I'm so glad everything's going so well now. And a new baby - always the most wonderful news! I hope they live close. We have 13 grandchildren now -one brand new little girl. We have 8 boys and 5 girls. My son and his 2 live ten minutes away - and just left our house, by the way. One daughter lives 2 hours away, has 6. The other daughter lives 5-6 hours away and just had her fifth. They all say we're not having another grandchild,so I'm savoring these. We have more than our fair share - the joy of our lives. It's been so nice hearing about your family. Thank you!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bon.....you are from Baltimore so I'm sure you will know that I am telling the truth........I live in Southwest Baltimore CITY in what I would call a very diverse neighborhood.....it's funny because I looked up my neighborhood on Wikipedia the other day and the demographics, according to the 2010 Census were pretty dead on to what I had thought anyway.

I live in a probably 60% Latino, 30% AA, 10% Caucasian neighborhood................I am saying this because I saw a post by Ingried about how she took a ride through the 'nice' neighborhoods and saw nothing but Romney signs and then she drove to a different neighborhood and saw Obama signs.

We wanted to get a Romney sign to put in our yard, but I value our vehicle and home too much to see it (lol, not the sign, our stuff) get vandalized, and I know it would...................yet I am a racist who lives in a 90% non white neighborhood................oh, and the 'white' people who do live here, well, I'll let you decide when you take a look at the photos below.



bonbf3 said:


> Yard decoration post:
> A friend of mine has two R/R yard signs, and she gave one to me. I was so glad! I need something in my yard because the roses are through blooming. I live in a nice, but ordinary, neighborhood with ranch houses and split-levels. There are hardly any signs in my neighborhood, but those that are there match mine. So we'll be coordinated!
> 
> Do you catch my drift? Am I still legal with this post on this topic? Just trying to reassure anyone who read something scary somewhere else.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Me too, me too!!! My husband is not in a band, professionally, but he played at church for a good while plus he has serenaded me plenty of times with his awesome acoustic talents........unfortunately, almost 2 years ago we had to sell is Martin to pay our utility bill (we were in a bad way for a while back then)......he did get another guitar but he got a stupid dang electric guitar, which I hate. I call it a bunch of noise..........I sure do miss him playing Acoustic guitar. He'll get one again soon enough though................and my son, plays by ear and does pretty good...........I was so proud when I heard him playing a Pink Floyd song a few years ago, now he just plays that Guitar Hero stuff for PS3 plus I guess it's called Drum Hero with the drum set??? but he always gets high scores.
> 
> Karen, I love acoustic guitar. My ex-son-in-law (the dog) plays by ear, and his one son at twelve years plays guitar by ear. I gave him a keyboard, and he watched a little youtube and started playing songs - both hands - chords! Amazing talent when they can play by ear. Back to acoustic guitar - such a relaxing sound.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Karen, I love acoustic guitar. My ex-son-in-law (the dog) plays by ear, and his one son at twelve years plays guitar by ear. I gave him a keyboard, and he watched a little youtube and started playing songs - both hands - chords! Amazing talent when they can play by ear. Back to acoustic guitar - such a relaxing sound.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The ex-son-in-law isn't really a dog any more.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

YAY YAY YAY......I just read my local freecycle log and someone close by is wanting some gloves/hats, etc. for some local homeless people................I could have just taken them to Salvation Army up the street but they would have sold them and I'm so happy to know that they are going to people who wouldn't generally have access to buying 'extras'...........


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nonnie, did you ever get a chance to check on shipping charges for the floral stuff?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

No wonder Obama's pushing for people to vote early....so their vote will have already been casted before they realize what they've done.....these are the kind of people who are voting for Obama.

Reporter: What do you know about Obama's plan for Education?
College Student at Hoffstra: Nothing. I haven't looked into it.
Reporter: And what is your major?
College Student at Hoffstra: Education

lmao (oops, I hope seattle sue doesn't see this).........oh, has anyone gotten any PMs from Admin. lately about your 'language'? I haven't.......I bet they're finally tired of SS running to them like a little child......'mommy, mommy, billy said a curse word'......lol


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3 They sure do! My husband and I adopted our two kids from S. Korea. Son Josh was 5 1/2 years and it was difficult all through his 20's. He is doing much better and more control over his anger now. Josh has given us a grand daughter and grand son and they both adore their Daddy. Beautiful kids. Daughter Angela was 4 months when we got her. She is beautiful inside and out. Her life has been difficult growing up with problems with her brother and misunderstood with some playmates and a few teachers. Ang was reading at 2 1/2 years and typed out her science report on Dad's typewriter in 1st grade-she was six. She was an A student in all classes and graduated early. On to college Master in Classic English and Writing. Then married to a wonderful man who is a Chef at hospital. Ang and her hubby have given us a grandson (whom is his Mother's son all the way; fun loving and intelligent, vocabulary is exceptional LOL) and a grand daughter (whom from SIDS died May 2010). Today we are sitting near the phone waiting for a call from Ang and hubby regarding our new baby grand daughter due in about a week. I'm very happy with our kids. Life is never easy but they shine!
> ...


Aww...thank you Bydie. Ohhh Yes ... You all will hear from me when our 'gift' arrives.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Karen, I really enjoy your posts. :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Karen, instead of a yard sign you could just print and distribute some of these! :O)


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

OMGosh.........you're too much, lmao........and thanks for the compliment.........I've always been a bit 'outspoken'?? lol


Bydie said:


> Karen, instead of a yard sign you could just print and distribute some of these! :O)


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

this is too funny........seriously........I might just do this!!!


Bydie said:


> Karen, instead of a yard sign you could just print and distribute some of these! :O)


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

well my dear hearts.....hubby is already turned over and ready to go to sleep, 1:30 am comes awful early.....since i am upstairs with him, i must turn out the light and stop pecking on the keyboard.............nite all.......be ready for some stimulating conversation tomorrow...gettin ready for the debate!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> well my dear hearts.....hubby is already turned over and ready to go to sleep, 1:30 am comes awful early.....since i am upstairs with him, i must turn out the light and stop pecking on the keyboard.............nite all.......be ready for some stimulating conversation tomorrow...gettin ready for the debate!!


Good nite. I will watch while I iron and get "steamed". :O)


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Good evening all crazy day so I'm off to night night land
Karen I will check tomorrow. No time today

Everyone have a safe evening


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> YAY YAY YAY......I just read my local freecycle log and someone close by is wanting some gloves/hats, etc. for some local homeless people................I could have just taken them to Salvation Army up the street but they would have sold them and I'm so happy to know that they are going to people who wouldn't generally have access to buying 'extras'...........


I don't think you're a racist. In fact, sometimes the people who toss that word around are the real offenders. I'd say don't let them worry you, but you are strong! I don''t think they DO bother you. Good for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Bon.....you are from Baltimore so I'm sure you will know that I am telling the truth........I live in Southwest Baltimore CITY in what I would call a very diverse neighborhood.....it's funny because I looked up my neighborhood on Wikipedia the other day and the demographics, according to the 2010 Census were pretty dead on to what I had thought anyway.
> 
> I live in a probably 60% Latino, 30% AA, 10% Caucasian neighborhood................I am saying this because I saw a post by Ingried about how she took a ride through the 'nice' neighborhoods and saw nothing but Romney signs and then she drove to a different neighborhood and saw Obama signs.
> 
> ...


I grew up in Baltimore so many years ago that everything has changed. I lived in Northwood until I was 13. Then we moved to "the sticks" - Timonium near the race track. My grandson was reading a book for school, and it took place in Northwood! We looked on Google maps and saw my old house. Not much difference in appearance. Timonium is very built up now. It was the last bus stop on the McMahon bus route. I grew up in the fifties - it was mostly good. A nice time - rock and roll, teen centers for the kids to go and dance, walking to school - walking everywhere for that matter. Nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> YAY YAY YAY......I just read my local freecycle log and someone close by is wanting some gloves/hats, etc. for some local homeless people................I could have just taken them to Salvation Army up the street but they would have sold them and I'm so happy to know that they are going to people who wouldn't generally have access to buying 'extras'...........


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sue - I'm sorry to her about your grandbaby who passed. I loved hearing about your children from Korea. I vacationed in Korea many times and love visiting there. Seoul has a fantastic museum and wholesale shopping at 4 AM! 

Karen - you crack me up with your posts. I once saw a man peeing in the snow in my yard when I live with my roommates. My sister yelled, "Hit the deck," and the 3 female roommates hit the floor while trying to peek out the window at the freak. Too funny, your photos brought back that memory for me.

I guess it doesn't matter where in the world you live, people are people and do the same things.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

things have definitely changed since then.......we now live in the house that DH actually grew up in so he sees first hand how things have changed.

I feel comfortable enough with you ladies to say what I'm about to say because I believe you know more of the 'real me' than the other people to (the voter id people).

The Latino population in my neighborhood is a fairly 'new thing'. Let me break it down like this:

1950 - 1965: 95% white, 5% black (or other, non white)
1965 - 1980: 70% white, 30% black (or other)
1980 - 1995: 45% white, 55% black (or other)
1995 - 2000: 40% white, 55% black, 5% Latino (other)
2000 - now: it is what it is, 75% Latino, at least.

So with living in the city, I'm used to living in mixed neighborhoods, but my neighborhood, now is referred to as a low income neighborhood. I would say the incomes in my neighborhood are as follow:

Working People (taxpayers): 40%, Welfare People 30%, Drug Dealers & Thugs: 30%.

So when I see small children half dressed, dirty and running in and out of the streets, while their parents stand in the doorways just looking (and this is mostly with the Latino population) doing nothing, yes it P's me off big time. If THAT makes me a RACIST, then ok, I'm a racist.

When I see young black men & some females hanging in certain areas of my neighborhood, blocking the driveways to the shopping centers (not wanting to move out of the way), thinking they own the street, yes that P's me off too. If my attitude about their attitude makes me a RACIST, then ok, I'm a racist.

When I see white women up and down the main roads who look like they haven't bathed in several days, beg you for money when you go to the store, trying to sell you stuff (items) that their bfs or themselves just stole from a neighbors house, yes that P's me off too. If my attitude about their behavior makes me a RACIST, then ok, I'm a racist.

What's funny that I notice a lot of times is that it's the white people who are telling other whites that they are racist......it's not mainly black people saying it............and I love how the true strong, black men take a stand against the younger 'brothers' who sit around and complain about what they don't have instead of trying to make something of their lives.



bonbf3 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Bon.....you are from Baltimore so I'm sure you will know that I am telling the truth........I live in Southwest Baltimore CITY in what I would call a very diverse neighborhood.....it's funny because I looked up my neighborhood on Wikipedia the other day and
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies as it is so nice to read how well everyone gets along on this site. I'm tired of all the garbage on other sites so think I'll stay here more where there is so much love and kindness to each other.

I'm doing much better as had a severe kidney infection (cannot use any artificial sweeteners) so must have gotten some somewhere. Even in Cafe's , when they say sweetened it they don't use sugar. Also had sinus infection so it plugged up both ears so was dizzy and could not hear very well.

Going back to bed. Slept through debate or most of it but that is ok. Don't have energy for any words as already voted early.

Queen keep me posted about goings on as I don't want to miss anything. On IPad as computer has problem but am not up to working on it maybe later.

Sending love to Barb. And someone who lost a granddaughter. Love to all.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I think its time to change the batteries in my keyboard - be back later. :shock:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello Jane..........I've missed seeing you on KP.......I do hope you feel better quickly. You have so much going on, more than anyone should have to deal with..........just know that Jesus is right there with you, hand in hand, giving you the comfort and love that he knows you need. I have kept you in my prayers...........not sure if that's a good thing though, my husband is home today from work because his leg has been giving him a fit (my husband has had so much trouble with chronic pain for years and nothing seems to comfort him, except for pain mgt. but then you're talking about some hi octane drugs he would have to take)..........I was saying that I wasn't sure if my praying for others is such a good thing because my husband has been hurting more these past couple days since I've been praying for him, so he asked that I 'not' pray for him, lol....he was teasing of course.



Janeway said:


> Hi ladies as it is so nice to read how well everyone gets along on this site. I'm tired of all the garbage on other sites so think I'll stay here more where there is so much love and kindness to each other.
> 
> I'm doing much better as had a severe kidney infection (cannot use any artificial sweeteners) so must have gotten some somewhere. Even in Cafe's , when they say sweetened it they don't use sugar. Also had sinus infection so it plugged up both ears so was dizzy and could not hear very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

This should keep them on their toes for a while, something that I posted over there:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116860-101.html#2249380


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies as it is so nice to read how well everyone gets along on this site. I'm tired of all the garbage on other sites so think I'll stay here more where there is so much love and kindness to each other.
> 
> I'm doing much better as had a severe kidney infection (cannot use any artificial sweeteners) so must have gotten some somewhere. Even in Cafe's , when they say sweetened it they don't use sugar. Also had sinus infection so it plugged up both ears so was dizzy and could not hear very well.
> 
> ...


Ah Little Moon Flower, rest and get better praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Karen, instead of a yard sign you could just print and distribute some of these! :O)


Ah must head to the bathroom. to funny. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Bonbf3 They sure do! My husband and I adopted our two kids from S. Korea. Son Josh was 5 1/2 years and it was difficult all through his 20's. He is doing much better and more control over his anger now. Josh has given us a grand daughter and grand son and they both adore their Daddy. Beautiful kids. Daughter Angela was 4 months when we got her. She is beautiful inside and out. Her life has been difficult growing up with problems with her brother and misunderstood with some playmates and a few teachers. Ang was reading at 2 1/2 years and typed out her science report on Dad's typewriter in 1st grade-she was six. She was an A student in all classes and graduated early. On to college Master in Classic English and Writing. Then married to a wonderful man who is a Chef at hospital. Ang and her hubby have given us a grandson (whom is his Mother's son all the way; fun loving and intelligent, vocabulary is exceptional LOL) and a grand daughter (whom from SIDS died May 2010). Today we are sitting near the phone waiting for a call from Ang and hubby regarding our new baby grand daughter due in about a week. I'm very happy with our kids. Life is never easy but they shine!


Oh lady you are very blessed, and hope you will tell us when the little one is here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> This should keep them on their toes for a while, something that I posted over there:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116860-101.html#2249380


Karen you are keeping them on their toes. :thumbup:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> This should keep them on their toes for a while, something that I posted over there:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116860-101.html#2249380


Karen,
That will make them nuts, I can see them now pouring over their dictionaries (all laid out side by side) so they can dis your post. 
Maria


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that poor little lost ingried is desperately trying to regain some 'friends' from the other side? I love how she's posts to those who disagree with us in hopes of getting their approval, when all along, they are just as sick of her as everyone else is.........now that, is too funny! lololol


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway, I hope tomorrow brings better health to you and each and every day after that! Rest well tonight. Cheryl


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Question. Is respect earned or deserved? I say earned
What is everyone else's thought on this
2 sick grandsons today ill be on and off
Have a great day


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf...thank you for your thoughts. Unfortunately, we never made it to S Korea. If you have pic's I'd love to see them.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

joseysomma...thanks for the transcript.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Queen, I noticed on one of those hateful sites that you posted: We wear denim and pearls so they might go looking for this site-- be careful as I don't want them on this wonderful site.

Hope you did not mind that I said I named you the Queen. I said that because you were so much fun with the words you used and made me laugh! As they say, the rest is history about our Queendom and the BH'rs. I enjoy fun instead of arguing with those nuts.

Hail to Queen of the Lake and all of the BH'RS. Love you all.

P.S. had another PM from Alcameron who said she would love to help with this IPad. She also wished me well. I thought that was nice of her. SeattleS also sent well wishes in a PM. The other SS also wished me well (the one who is so hateful with Cherf). Just wanted all of you to know about those PM's. At least they are being nice to me.

Going to try to stay up longer today as now, back is hurting from being in bed for so long! Never without pain it seems. Love Jane


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Question. Is respect earned or deserved? I say earned
> What is everyone else's thought on this
> 2 sick grandsons today ill be on and off
> Have a great day


I realize that there are some people that deserve respect teachers, the military and police but there are many who need to earn it.
I'm sure the others from the liberal site never respected George W Bush but they think Ovomit deserves our respect, I don't respect liars, thiefs or murderers and I consider him all of these. He is a criminal and needs to be treated as one


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway. So glad you feel you can stay up more ttoday
Will continue to send prayers your way


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

IDK................I still say that respect is to be 'earned' and not necessarily a given. Here's an example of what I mean and this is not meant to offend anyone.......:

Let's say: there's an elderly woman standing in line at a bank. She's been making rude remarks about everyone who comes to stand in line behind her. She's been rude to the tellers who possibly aren't moving fast enough for her........yet she believes that everyone should cater to her simply because she is elderly.

We'll take a Police Officer.........he's been on the force for 35 years (long time), he's been known as a loud mouth, a practical joker amongst his co-workers and he's a womanizer............does he automatically get our resepect simply because he's a police officer and one who's been on the force for so long?

I'm sorry, but I don't think that a person's 'stature' in life should guarantee them respect.............respect, in my book, is definitely earned............the 2 situations above are just that, situations...........not that I know anyone personally who acts like that, but then again, my circle of acquaintenances is not that big as others might be, but I have one of the most loving, caring, honest men on earth, who has also been a father to 'my' disabled son since he was 2 years old, he's now 21 and is spoiled and loved by a man who had nothing to do with his reason for being here.



Nonnie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Question. Is respect earned or deserved? I say earned
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

sorry everyone........i was not ignoring anyone today. much of my day was spent in the ER with my husband who has been suffering with chronic pain since Monday and we've been home since about 4 pm EST, so I've been helping him and now that he is finally getting some undisturbed rest (he hasn't really gotten any quality sleep since Monday because he can't lay straight and has been sitting up trying to sleep without being in pain)..........I know they gave him som Morpine, Adavan (sp??) and oxycodone in the ER but it must have been a heck of a dose because that was about 6 hours ago and he hasn't complained too much at all since then.............but, that too, will end soon enough, nothing lasts forever........unfortunately, lol

I might not be on too much tonight. I really just want and need to relax for a while. I may check in here and there, but Conan is about an ignorant somebody and if I were to actually see her, well...............although I'm sure she's faced similar situations in her life with people saying "if........''.............she's just too ignorant of a person to not have had a butt kicking or two in her lifetime???


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Question. Is respect earned or deserved? I say earned
> ...


So true. If someone is mean, nasty and critical they do not deserve respect. We can see and hear what comes out of obamas mouth, yet he'll deny it. those libs believe it too. Obama thinks we do not realize that he doesn't do what he say he will do. Being president doesn't give you an automatic halo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Girlfriends I am home from my antiquing and crafting trip to Branson Mo. Had so much fun. Got alot of goodies. We saw the most awesome fall folage! We have more Pines here so it was so beautiful to me. I am out of the news . Didn't get to watch much of the debates. I haven't got to catch up on KP but did see about Halloween. Our church for years had Holiween. It was a big hit. We owned a tent rental and put up a tent for it. The church built alarger church out of town about 25 miles away. We started going to a church closer to our home. Our nature center has a fall festival we take our grands to before Halloween's. I missed the sisterhood and worn my pearls and denim today. (I really did).


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies as it is so nice to read how well everyone gets along on this site. I'm tired of all the garbage on other sites so think I'll stay here more where there is so much love and kindness to each other.
> 
> I'm doing much better as had a severe kidney infection (cannot use any artificial sweeteners) so must have gotten some somewhere. Even in Cafe's , when they say sweetened it they don't use sugar. Also had sinus infection so it plugged up both ears so was dizzy and could not hear very well.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:Jane sorry you are so ill. Take Care. Always enjoy your posts.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I am shocked over Ingried's posts. Really appalling! She sounds like a woman living in some hopeless, helpless FEAR. I am one to be patient and try to have empathy and understanding but she is the limit...as is Conrad? I'm about ready to leave the sight as Admin. is not dealing with this. It's hard to communicate with her ranting on and on and on. She just doesn't see herself but that she has to 'win' an argument to prove herself. Pathetic to feel that way. If I wasn't so upset with her I could try to forgive but she is so bad. I do not have the words to help this situation so I have to stay away. I don't want to hurt her but I can't seem to come up with any words of wisdom to help her either. I really think she needs a pill to calm down. So much evil words from Ing and Con. Terrible.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country B. did I mention that I lived in Branson as a child? Last time I was there, I was lost as they had moved mountains changed roads that it did not look the same. The school was gone also the house we lived in so I did not see many sites I remembered.

We went to a big field to hear the Baldnobbers which was free but you took your own chair. My dad played the "fiddle." Those we're the days!

Oh, dear, just noticed that Conan has found this site. I may have to report her again as I have tried to be civil to her but she enjoys being hateful. Admin notified Conan that (gosh miss the mind) cannot remember her name, that she was a troll. Then the fights started among themselves. Makes me wonder if Admin enjoys reading the fights is why they don't get involved. Ingried also has cursed but Admin does nothing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry but it was Northwoods Gal. Maybe mind is returning--I hope so.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

SueLD there is really no hope for, as we call her, She who shall not be mentioned.(SWSNBM) She is also omnivore from New Zealand. Thinks she is her own self made god. Everyone is wrong but her. 
She s a very sad old women


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country B. did I mention that I lived in Branson as a child? Last time I was there, I was lost as they had moved mountains changed roads that it did not look the same. The school was gone also the house we lived in so I did not see many sites I remembered.
> 
> We went to a big field to hear the Baldnobbers which was free but you took your own chair. My dad played the "fiddle." Those we're the days!
> 
> Oh, dear, just noticed that Conan has found this site. I may have to report her again as I have tried to be civil to her but she enjoys being hateful. Admin notified Conan that (gosh miss the mind) cannot remember her name, that she was a troll. Then the fights started among themselves. Makes me wonder if Admin enjoys reading the fights is why they don't get involved. Ingried also has cursed but Admin does nothing.


Yes Jane I did remember you lived there. You would not recognize it now. It has grown. But we were upset went we first got there. We hadn't realized the tornado that they had had wiped out so many businesses. It was amazing to see the concrete foundations and no stores. Some of my favorites were gone.  But we had a nice trip. Sorry to get back and hear you've been sick. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Welcome home Country Bumpkins. Glad you had fun. I am catching up also. Took my daughter to Madison to catch the bus to Chicago OHare. Now she is about 3 hours away from Amsterdam, on her way to Berlin. She will be visiting with her host family and her best friend from when she attended her Senior year of High School. That was in Halle about 90 miles from Berlin. I will have her boys part of the time she is there. I told her "My wishes" are "Anna" magazine and some yarn.


What is Anna magazine Joesyomma? Ohhh yarn. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Question. Is respect earned or deserved? I say earned
> ...


Ah hope your grandson feel a little better. I do not think they know the meaning of respect meaning (progs) not all but at least two of them.
As for the President, how can one respect someone who lies, and then trys to cover it up with more lies. If he had just said he was wrong about video I may have have given it more thought.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

SueLD said:


> I am shocked over Ingried's posts. Really appalling! She sounds like a woman living in some hopeless, helpless FEAR. I am one to be patient and try to have empathy and understanding but she is the limit...as is Conrad? I'm about ready to leave the sight as Admin. is not dealing with this. It's hard to communicate with her ranting on and on and on. She just doesn't see herself but that she has to 'win' an argument to prove herself. Pathetic to feel that way. If I wasn't so upset with her I could try to forgive but she is so bad. I do not have the words to help this situation so I have to stay away. I don't want to hurt her but I can't seem to come up with any words of wisdom to help her either. I really think she needs a pill to calm down. So much evil words from Ing and Con. Terrible.


We have found the best way is to completely ignore those two and north woods gal. Very sad bitter old ladies. They are all self made gods always correct. They also troll to make trouble


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> sorry everyone........i was not ignoring anyone today. much of my day was spent in the ER with my husband who has been suffering with chronic pain since Monday and we've been home since about 4 pm EST, so I've been helping him and now that he is finally getting some undisturbed rest (he hasn't really gotten any quality sleep since Monday because he can't lay straight and has been sitting up trying to sleep without being in pain)..........I know they gave him som Morpine, Adavan (sp??) and oxycodone in the ER but it must have been a heck of a dose because that was about 6 hours ago and he hasn't complained too much at all since then.............but, that too, will end soon enough, nothing lasts forever........unfortunately, lol
> 
> I might not be on too much tonight. I really just want and need to relax for a while. I may check in here and there, but Conan is about an ignorant somebody and if I were to actually see her, well...............although I'm sure she's faced similar situations in her life with people saying "if........''.............she's just too ignorant of a person to not have had a butt kicking or two in her lifetime???


How is he doing today lady ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Don't let Ingreed know she will be all over you about her smarting and off the wall how masterful she is about the language and the country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Sounds like a neat magazine. Don't blame you for wanting it. PTL your daughter is on the ground. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Queen, I noticed on one of those hateful sites that you posted: We wear denim and pearls so they might go looking for this site-- be careful as I don't want them on this wonderful site.
> 
> Hope you did not mind that I said I named you the Queen. I said that because you were so much fun with the words you used and made me laugh! As they say, the rest is history about our Queendom and the BH'rs. I enjoy fun instead of arguing with those nuts.
> 
> ...


At least some are trying to be nice to you. Hope back feels a little better today.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Thank you yarnlady. The boys are doing better today, unfortunately Nonnie is not
Thank you everyone on your reply to my respect question. I was told I miss an important life lesson because of my comment. But there are some others that also think that way.
As anyone heard from Cherf or love the lake. They have both been missing for nearly 48 hrs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry everyone........i was not ignoring anyone today. much of my day was spent in the ER with my husband who has been suffering with chronic pain since Monday and we've been home since about 4 pm EST, so I've been helping him and now that he is finally getting some undisturbed rest (he hasn't really gotten any quality sleep since Monday because he can't lay straight and has been sitting up trying to sleep without being in pain)..........I know they gave him som Morpine, Adavan (sp??) and oxycodone in the ER but it must have been a heck of a dose because that was about 6 hours ago and he hasn't complained too much at all since then.............but, that too, will end soon enough, nothing lasts forever........unfortunately, lol
> ...


I 'msorry to hear of your husbands pain Karen. Don't let them give him the sternoid shot!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Hey nice to see you three again miss you all. God Bless you, and really did mean it I have missed you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Don't worry after their battle yesterday with the two witches of the Prog.s probably building up for todays battle with the nut cases we all have been dealing with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Today is fish fry day in Wisconsin so we are having Pizza tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


I missed y'all. I told my non knitting friend all about you. Glad the boys are feeling better Nonnie. Thanks for the Blessing yarnie. :-D


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't been on the other thread in several days. Nut cases is a really kind name
Thank you. I was just wondering


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Nonnie...thank you and others who have responded to my post regarding Ing Con and NWG...I have gotten so upset. I want to support Mr. Romney and explain why and I feel the 2016 documentary is vital as I feel it is a good study. You know we can not believe everything but this was an extensive and expensive study. The man who did this study wanted to complete it before the election...I'm glad he did. Yes, he is making money on this doc. but it was a long difficult and great expense. Honestly, I thought it was done well. Not slamming Obama but showing an understanding where & why Obama's mind is at today. He has found a sincere concern he thought he needed to share. Thank our Lord we still have the freedom to do this today. But, minds are 'closed' and I'm finding it hard to even respond nicely on Main, Chit-Chat and other topics. I'm drawn in to reading and I don't understand that either. I just may have to take time off KP to get myself back together, I don't know. For 'them' to come back with such vengeance. I don't come from that world. I posted back (to I think NWG--memory not all that good) to take her hate to Iran as she would fit in well there. Terrible to say that! I brought my kids up to stay away from these kinds of people or they would become one themselves. Now, here I am eating my words. UGG Okay, I'm going to get out of here for now. Think maybe I'll go to my local yarn store for now. Nice there ... comforting ... and warm. I'm going to 'unwatch' the topic as only I have control of what I do and that is the best for me. I'll be back here though as I enjoy reading what you gals are doing. Feel better just sharing my sad and scared with you as I know you do understand as you all have been there. Thank you for reading. ~ Sue


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue your a welcome here anytime. I unwatched that topic too because I couldn't sleep.
Sick now, just not worth it. Blinders are pretty much how they seem to live. I have never seen such liars myself and then they blame someone else. Rather like the White House if you know hat I mean
We have been able to keep piece on this thread because if they come we just don't respond
Get some rest and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Sue your a welcome here anytime. I unwatched that topic too because I couldn't sleep.
> Sick now, just not worth it. Blinders are pretty much how they seem to live. I have never seen such liars myself and then they blame someone else. Rather like the White House if you know hat I mean
> We have been able to keep piece on this thread because if they come we just don't respond
> Get some rest and enjoy your knitting.


 :thumbup: Thanks a bunch Nonnie and Take Care.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

President Obama ordered the cabinet to cut $100,000,000.00 ($100 million) from the $3,500,000,000,000.00 ($3.5 trillion) federal budget.


I'm so impressed by this sacrifice that I have decided to do the same thing with my personal budget. I spend about $2,000 a month on groceries, household expenses, medicine, utilities, etc., but it's time to get out the budget cutting axe, go through my expenses, and cut back.


I'm going to cut my spending at exactly the same ratio (1/35,000) of my total budget. After doing the math, it looks like instead of spending $2,000 a month, I'm going to have to cut that number by six cents. Yes, I'm going to have to get by with $1999.94, but that's what sacrifice is all about.


I'll just have to do without some things, that are, frankly, luxuries  six cents worth.


Did this President actually think no one would do the math?


"There are two ways to conquer and enslave a nation...

One is by sword...

The other is by debt."

John Adams 1826


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Sewing seams on baby sweater. Knitting grandson's favorite color (green )mittens to match his new winter coat. This will be my first using roving. Am excited! Baby has not arrived yet. Talked to daughter...she is uncomfortable. Scheduled to see doctor on Tues. Each visit she dilates more...Ooooo "Come little one we are so excited to meet you!"


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Sue 
Just had our first granddaughter on the 18 of September. We have three grandsons. EVery new little one is such a blessing. 
That last month is so terrible hard. My daughter was at a three for nearly a month. Finally induced and it still took six hours to get to a four, but when she hits four she goes like crazy. 57 minutes later we had a precious little girl
Prayers for a health,quick delivery


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes Nonnie...my daughter has given birth to 2 babies and both came about 2 weeks early. These baby's have come quickly...seems she dilates fairly quick and baby's just slide on down with little effort on her part. First birth 3 hard pushes, 2nd birth a little more as cord wrapped twice and was a bit short. Different bodies different deliveries. Very happy to know all has gone well for your grand children. The miracle still amazes me. Congratulations Grandma!  Don't you just love being a Grandma? What a blessing. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Our first two grandsons also came early so this third one was rather draining for our daughter. They were also very easy labor. This granddaughter also had the cord wrapped but the Dr knew because the sonograms showed it and my daughter told the dr to be on the look out for it.
We want from two grandsons last year to four grands this year. Our third grandson was scary as my youngest daughters placenta was falling apart emergency c- section 1 month early, three days in nicu. They are all different and all amazing
Let us know when the little one arrives
I adore being a grandma, they call me Nonnie. That's why I chose that for my name her on KP


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you all.............my sweetie is much, much better.....and it's a bit too late for the steroid shot, he did get one but the nurse promised us it was not the tainted stuff.........it was funny, my husband - always the commedian.....the nurse put an IV in his arm and she was giving him different medications through the IV....she asked him, probably for the 3rd time, if he was allergic to anything....as she was pushing the medicine into the tubes, he said 'nothing but morphine and adavan (sp??)' as she was pushing it through........it was so funny because he said it with the straightest face, i thought we'd be picking her up from the floor..............he's a great guy!!!

And now is our Lady Jane??? I do hope she is feeling better. I haven't been on much at all since probably Thursday night so I'm a bit out of touch. It's good to see CB is back with us.

Of course, I had to go and see what the Voter ID folks were up to. I made a few remarks and I'll let them stew on that for a while. OMGosh, I bet I'm really gonna have them jumping with some of the things I said over there.

But I feel I must make myself clear over here with the rest of you. I do not have hatred for gay people or black people.....sometimes my remarks might not come out the right way, but please, I do hope that you all believe me when I say that I have no hatred. I really don't. I do not have any gay people in my family or in my cirlce of friends, but to be quite honest, my circle of friends probably encompasses you gals here and my husband and son (very small circle) so it's not that I purposely don't have any gay friends, I really don't socialize much at all, anywhere.



Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree........yes Sue.....I, personally, welcome you here anytime as well!!!

I think we can get another pair of Pradas but that's not my judgment call, what is your shoe size, just in case, lol.


Nonnie said:


> Sue your a welcome here anytime. I unwatched that topic too because I couldn't sleep.
> Sick now, just not worth it. Blinders are pretty much how they seem to live. I have never seen such liars myself and then they blame someone else. Rather like the White House if you know hat I mean
> We have been able to keep piece on this thread because if they come we just don't respond
> Get some rest and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Karen, I don't know if you are Oriole fans, but the pastor at my church is a die hard Oriole fan. I am from South Jersey so we are Philadelphia Phillie fans. Anyway his mother who is 90 yrs old has worked for the Orioles for 50 yrs. About 3 weeks ago, she was honored at an oriole game for her service. It was a sunday and the pastor made the Mass short and sweet so that he could be there for the event. He said she was brought out on the field with her 2 sons(pastor and his brother) so that the team could announce her many years of service.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

While helping the economy shopping with my dd, who I refer to as The Girl, saw some red Pradas and thought of y'all . No I didn't buy them


Really since I have voted, they will not be able to change my mind. 
He might not be perfect, but better than who we have now

Wishing all a blessed evening and Sunday.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> While helping the economy shopping with my dd, who I refer to as The Girl, saw some red Pradas and thought of y'all . No I didn't buy them
> 
> Really since I have voted, they will not be able to change my mind.
> He might not be perfect, but better than who we have now
> ...


Don't buy the Pradas, they will be bestowed on you.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, it is sooooooo good to be among friends. Have you noticed all the hateful words as they are becoming more desperate with the squeezing of time.

I'm feeling better but temp returned yesterday so did not know what to think as my Intern Dr. was out of the office and I don't see Kidney Specialist until Tues. so hit the panic button for a few hours so just went back to bed.

Missed all the chit chat here about just "wonderful" things so it is soooooooo good to be home!

Has anyone heard from Barbara Ann? Hope she is OK.

Queendom Ladies I missed all of you while in bed with this kidney, sinus and ears infections. Only good thing was I did not eat much so guess that was good, but when not asleep all those food ads sure looked good on TV. No wonder some of us are overweight!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway happy to see you pop in. I've been wondering how you are doing. Oh boy Tues. big day then to see doctor. Hope you can get that fever down before then. Good Grief! Don't even want to get into the 'overweight' subject...LOL I'm trying...have a small goal before I see my doctor after the 1st of next year. Take Care friend. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you SueLD for your kind words. There are so many wonderful people on this site that it feels good to read such kindness.

Glad others who are ill or have loved ones who are ill the best and will remember you in my prayers.

Love to all of you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

Good mornig all. So nice to pop into a thread where one is not attacked.

Seems like all are on the mend, yippie and thank God

Not much going on here. Yesterday I went and took a knitting class that uses math to create shapes only using the garter stitch. Mind boggling. I thought I was so over doing things in just plain garter stitch, but with all the decreases and increases it is fun. Good to bring keep in the car for all those times you are stuck somewhere.

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all
Glad every one seems to be on the mend. 
Going to a shower for our new granddaughter today.
Miss my grandsons on the weekends
Janewsy glad you are seeming to be up more miss you when your not around 
Karen glad you hub is feeling some better those back problems are awful
I fell at work 12 years ago and ruptured a vertebra in my neck 6 surgeries later some Dr who I never even say in another part Of this great big state said there was no more pain. Funny I live with it every day
Was on that other thread just reading yesterday those liberals sre desperate and loosing with every word
Everyone have a fantastic day


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I wanted to share this picture of my daughter and her family. Still waiting for baby girl!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

hummmm....hope this works


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful family. A little girl to make it complete
Be prepared our one month old granddaughter had her daddy wrapped around her little finger the first week.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

couldn't agree more............gorgeous family!!!


SueLD said:


> hummmm....hope this works


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, just started a thread, Wreaths for Arlington


Let's see how many libs check it out


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD, you have a lovely family so please do show mother and baby soon. Thanks for sharing as we have "wonderful" friends on this site.

LTL, I will visit the site--thanks, Jane

Nonnie, glad you are doing better after taking care of those darling young ones.

Karen, hope hubby is much better as living with pain is terrible for him and you the care giver.

Cherf, all of your crafts are just too cute for words. Talk about talent! Has anyone noticed the progs. "never" post nor say they have completed any crafts--just hateful words.

Rest of BH's so glad to have you as "yes" we can have fun with Queendomland instead of being with all those hateful progs.

Don't forget to vote as the day is drawing close so the progs are getting desperate.

Hail to our Queen! Sending lots of love. Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> hummmm....hope this works


Beautiful family! I know you are so proud. :lol:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Sueld, Very handsome family. A grandaughter will make a perfect picture. Grandchildren are the best.

Maria


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I need to vent..................

I was really moved by the web video on Wreaths Across America. I am not bragging, but I made a donation, and thought others might be interested in doing so too if the could or wanted to also.

So SWSNBM, posted about how a friend of hers donated a sizable amount to Arlington and did understand why they needed more money, and she would check into the money and how it was spent. Good grief, can she do anything without calling attention to herself and trying to impress us? It is just proof..............can't write anymore too sad


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I need to vent..................
> ...


shes a dum coff.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What does that matter? She is so self promoting, it sickens me.

Sorry if this sounds snarky, but this was a tipping point for me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Good mornig all. So nice to pop into a thread where one is not attacked.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds interesting. What shapes did you make. Did you use your own spun yarn?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah new baby's grandson's everone feeling better, that makes for a nice sunday. Thanks for that.

As to the dum coff, don't worry she seen to be trying to get attendtion and not doing well with it. She is a brainless wonder that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What does that matter? She is so self promoting, it sickens me.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds snarky, but this was a tipping point for me


No it is snarky I read the stupid womens post. She is so over the top and really so much of a liar, that others can't stand her on their side.

After the elections when she has to go out on site watch how her roof will cave in. She is nothing but :twisted:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Well just finished my bible study lesson for the week. I do community bible study. Been doing it for years. Was even. Children''s director for several years now am a children's teacher. 
Now watching the race. The panthers lost. Really not a good weekend for my teams. 
Hope to knit some later. 

It has been a good day. Good sermon on greed at church today. Last week was pride. Series on 7 deadly sins.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

No not my home spun. Good old acrylic is fine for learning.

Filed a complaint. Enough is enough


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

merica for another of her boasts is totally unacceptable.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I need to vent..................
> 
> I was really moved by the web video on Wreaths Across America. I am not bragging, but I made a donation, and thought others might be interested in doing so too if the could or wanted to also.
> 
> So SWSNBM, posted about how a friend of hers donated a sizable amount to Arlington and did understand why they needed more money, and she would check into the money and how it was spent. Good grief, can she do anything without calling attention to herself and trying to impress us? It is just proof..............can't write anymore too sad


So upset that I deleted part of my post====
Anyway, she is once again spewing her pompous baloney. and using this thread to do it . I think her bragging is due to her hallucinations or maybe to her lack of belief in God.
She can't say anything nice without making it all about Ingtiid. BOO HISS!!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

That is the complete reason I unwatched the other thread 
Ingrit , ingrit, ingrit and they she brought her other hateful friends. I was not sleepi g and know I have a sinus infection. So not worth their hatefulness . Always right never wrong attitude with no facts to back it up but we need to check everything we say through their liberal sites. Enough was enough
Denim and pearls is so relaxing with friends


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ladyofthelake; Thanks for the new thread. I cannot believe the other side found it so quickly and swarmed onto it with their hate. Unbelievable. We were trying to have a decent conversation, but all they do is attack. And I don't for the life of me understand why they even open the thread if they don't like the topic or what is being said. I like it. it is a nice change of pace. Thanks for bringing this opportunity to donate to our attention.
Maria


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I just fear that people have been turned off by their grandiosity. It is so sad.

No good deed goes unpunished, sad but true

But we know the truth, and that is what counts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just fear that people have been turned off by their grandiosity. It is so sad.
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished, sad but true
> 
> But we know the truth, and that is what counts.


But they will see through it to, don't lose hope. Your heart is in the right place God's see that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Besides I am still laughing about your bug spray fly paper.

What I find silly is when one leaves they all drop off. Of course Ingreat is still hanging on. But have learn how to work her ignore ignore ignore. My Queen taught me that .


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought that answer was hilarious

It is hard to be me, the Queen

Hugs and hail to me and all of us


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes hail to you you have taught me a lot as have all the rest of you. 

How to be kind have faith, ignore stupid women, and laugh. 

Plus tonight I learn about how to use bug spray.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't forget to buy industrial stregnth fly paper. Creatures stick to it and never get to leave. Sounds like the Hotel California


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Goodnite all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Join the club, Joeysomma. LOL We all have been dissed. Good night Mariaps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No matter what we do or say we are horrible. Funny now they want to report me for saying stupid women. Seem they thought they had the right to use foreign language but when i do it it is wrong. I hope they do report me, and i am taken off. i am sick of being insulted than told how I am not a christian because i fight back. I am sick of being called stupid racist, ect. I am just tired of them . When when they start another site,do they still want to come on and go off. You push me I will lpush back, may not be the christian thing but am tired of being meek. God forgive me. But enough is enough. Then to hear how i should turn the other check by a women who comes on and insults Janeway? and Ingreid and Con lilly think nothing of turning others in but oh the mean bully's as we keep getting called should not do it? And Ingrieds over the top statement about buying babys for parts, and now she is a teacher, and does foster care. and the topper to me was how she and the ingreat could go on Lovethe lakes wreath for our dead who serve this country and start another site was so over the top, and Suzie said she would report them, yet she carrys on the charge. Nuts and rat thats what they seem to be. Not going out there any more tired of their nonsense. Sure they will show up here soon too. Hope so sutpid women. I do love though that Conlily thinks i am using swear words. Gee with ingreid amase language knowlege seems she hasn't figure that one out. Too funny on that one.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

We are all very tired of their antics. Their mo of being right all the time is sickening. But they are getting desperate. Numbers are not looking good. Someone in the White House press room told a reporter they are panicked.
Polls are showing 52% Romney 45% Obama. Obama has never reached 50% in the polls.
Ann Romney put up a great YouTube video this morning
13 year old Jenny gives report cards to Obama and Romney. Check it out if you get a minute. Extremely smart girl
Also someone mentioned that some never comment on completing projects, libs, but always on politics. I really think they are KP trolls. Ng does run a swap, heaven forbid, but the rest only comment in general chit chat as far as I can see


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm getting tired of being told how I am wrong, when I make a statement. I'm just plain tired.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Honestly, we are getting nowhere over there................so everyone, please pray for me, I need strength to keep from knocking the **** out of somebody........something else has been brought to my attention..............I'm not real sure how I feel about this person since she sends mixed messages.......watch where you step with garden girl.....sometimes she seems to be in agreeance and the next time you turn around, she's jumping on you..............so, just watch and read and don't be too quick to sing along with her...........I'm still not sure myself so I just thought I'd pass it along...........kinda like the robot on Lost in Space.........Warning Warning, Danger Will Robinson, Danger................lol



Nonnie said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting tired of being told how I am wrong, when I make a statement. I'm just plain tired.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I went and voted early won't have to stand in line, yeah another vote for Romney. 

Something strange happended on facebook to me. Join Mitt's facebook. 
i was getting message everday. Then it put on my page that my dad was voting for Obama, ??? So I listed all the reason to my dad on my page why i would not vote for Obama. The whole list disappear, and so did my dad saying was for Obama?? Dad was undesided and had not put up he was for Obama. Go figure that one out. Wonder if it was Obama's dirty treats?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen I went back over the weekend and read some of what I had missed on the other thread. It is almost comical how the liberals think, no facts just their opinions. And Ingrit ( she makes me grit my teeth) she has yet to catch how I spell her name. I feel very sorry for them as they really are clueless and they have been drinking the septic koolaid way to long
Please ignore what you can
I am proud of all who report them, just make sure you give all the names they use. Admin will get tired of all the complaints and maybe due something to permanently keep them off the site


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

To Janeway,

Congratulations to all our Native Americans on the Pope proclaiming one of your people a saint. It was a long time coming. How thrilling for the recognition. I apologize for not remembering the woman's name. 

I am also pleased to hear that you are recovering from your infections.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW...............is all I can say.

Just watched Obama 2016.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> To Janeway,
> 
> Congratulations to all our Native Americans on the Pope proclaiming one of your people a saint. It was a long time coming. How thrilling for the recognition. I apologize for not remembering the woman's name.
> 
> I am also pleased to hear that you are recovering from your infections.


Didn't know that wow isn't that the greatest thing, and the best thing i have heard to day.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

So much information has been brought to light while watching this movie............Obama has no Republican agenda, no Democratic agenda........just an Obama agenda........he's doing his best to finish the work of his father, with the help of mentors through his college days......very disturbing...........I have to say that I am afraid for America as a whole.

Something is not right here.........we've known of Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson for years now, they have both made a run for the presidency in years past, to no avail........yet this unkown senator from Illinois holds the highest office in our land........where did he come from? It's as if Satan himself put Barak where he is today.

I will be ignoring any ridiculing comments.........I know that at times I come off strong, but in reality, God knows me and I know him and now I also know Obama............I also know that God has the ultimate say in what will be happening to us.........Obama is one of Satan's pawns.......I do feel a bit of sadness for Democrats though because they just don't know (and honestly, neither did I until I watched this movie)............I realize a movie is a movie, but there is also a book from Obama himself entitled Dreams From My Father...........so if you don't want to believe what D'nash has to say, then you must believe what Obama himself has to say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got back from Mobile - great visit - busy every second! Five little ones 8 and under - new baby is so sweet. 

First thing I saw on KP was the BAD NEWS that Nonnie is leaving. I don't have time tonight to catch up on what happened, but I hate to see her leave. Very sad.

I 'm glad I got home in time for the debate. "See" you in the morning.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Hi all
> Just wanted to let you know I am leaving KP. I just am not comfortable with the way admin is dealing with some of the problems we continue to encounter from the same people. I have been assure that some of that was cleared up today by them(admin) but I'm not sure that that will clear up the problem, because they use several names
> I am not going to risk my health and this is the start of a bad time of year for me on a site I'm not comfortable on. S
> Several have my e- mail address and I will try to get it to the rest of you today
> ...


Nonnie, I'm sorry you feel this way as KP does offer a lot of good crafting advise but your health must come first. You are such a wonderful person who gives so much love to others--we have just run into a few who do not return love but only know how to be hateful.

I will miss you as you are such a great friend to a lot of people on KP. Take care of yourself and plese send your private email and I will keep in touch.

Love and hugs to you, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie hate to see you go. Going to miss you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Honestly, we are getting nowhere over there................so everyone, please pray for me, I need strength to keep from knocking the **** out of somebody........something else has been brought to my attention..............I'm not real sure how I feel about this person since she sends mixed messages.......watch where you step with garden girl.....sometimes she seems to be in agreeance and the next time you turn around, she's jumping on you..............so, just watch and read and don't be too quick to sing along with her...........I'm still not sure myself so I just thought I'd pass it along...........kinda like the robot on Lost in Space.........Warning Warning, Danger Will Robinson, Danger................lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does get very confusing, especially with people using different names. What do they think this is - some kind of spy game?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> President Obama ordered the cabinet to cut $100,000,000.00 ($100 million) from the $3,500,000,000,000.00 ($3.5 trillion) federal budget.
> 
> I'm so impressed by this sacrifice that I have decided to do the same thing with my personal budget. I spend about $2,000 a month on groceries, household expenses, medicine, utilities, etc., but it's time to get out the budget cutting axe, go through my expenses, and cut back.
> 
> ...


Very impressive post -

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yikes = just went to Voter I.D. It's hot and heavy over there. Some people are really being nasty. I think I have it almost figured out. It's one of two things:

1. It's all a joke - they just make outrageous insults to reel us in

or

2. They're ticked off about something else and just use Voter I.D. to throw hissy fits.

I've been away. What happened to the "just ignore" policy - or is that just here in our special safe haven? Silence is golden. ??? Maybe not?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Tuesday my husband and I went to our township hall and voted for Romney. So there are 2 more votes for our man. I so wanted to stand in line and chat with the folks on election day, but alas, hubby in wheelchair and I need hip surgery so with all the petitions on the ballot it would be a long wait in a line. I love voting...it's like giving blood (although I can't do that anymore). It gives me a thrill to vote.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Tuesday my husband and I went to our township hall and voted for Romney. So there are 2 more votes for our man. I so wanted to stand in line and chat with the folks on election day, but alas, hubby in wheelchair and I need hip surgery so with all the petitions on the ballot it would be a long wait in a line. I love voting...it's like giving blood (although I can't do that anymore). It gives me a thrill to vote.


I feel exactly the same way about voting! My husband is going to vote early and thought I should, too. I don't want to because I love being part of a group of citizens exercising this most important privilege and duty. It gives me a thrill, too, SueLD. But it's also nice to know you've done it - your vote is cast!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Tuesday my husband and I went to our township hall and voted for Romney. So there are 2 more votes for our man. I so wanted to stand in line and chat with the folks on election day, but alas, hubby in wheelchair and I need hip surgery so with all the petitions on the ballot it would be a long wait in a line. I love voting...it's like giving blood (although I can't do that anymore). It gives me a thrill to vote.


Ah you take care of yourself and you hubby. Life is hard when you are facing health issue too. Better to have voted early than in long line and waiting. Hubby and I did so yesterday. Lady on other site said vote machines are not working right. Trying to find out the truth. so far only found sites were it is all progressive and like I posted if it is true why is the Obama adm. not doing something about it . or why isn't investagtion into it. As, left keep claiming that one company is own byRomney's son. Thought debate came out even,except for Obama getting off track a couple of times and lieing about. what Romney had said or meant. Seem we are all losing steam with the left and their carring on. Plus really upset with S.S. saying we were ignoring her, and other lady who wanted all to be nice and goes on Romney Flip Flof, and gets nasty. Oh well I miss Nonnie abut have her email address. Wish I had Karens. All stay well out of here. Wonder how Byrd is doing hasn't been on for while.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I heard that we have lost some KP members - kicked out by Admin. Any more info out there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jane is going to the dr. today. Someone else forgot. Prayers for both of them to get a good report. In the Name of Jesus.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane is going to the dr. today. Someone else forgot. Prayers for both of them to get a good report. In the Name of Jesus.


Amen to that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane is going to the dr. today. Someone else forgot. Prayers for both of them to get a good report. In the Name of Jesus.


Amen to that, what is wrong with Jane??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Jane is going to the dr. today. Someone else forgot. Prayers for both of them to get a good report. In the Name of Jesus.
> ...


She has kidney infection and starting to run fever again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not fun. They'll probably change her medicine.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard that we have lost some KP members - kicked out by Admin. Any more info out there?


You are correct.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that we have lost some KP members - kicked out by Admin. Any more info out there?
> ...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane is going to the dr. today. Someone else forgot. Prayers for both of them to get a good report. In the Name of Jesus.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane is going to the dr. today. Someone else forgot. Prayers for both of them to get a good report. In the Name of Jesus.


I hope all goes well with her. She is having a rough time.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I feel so bad that Admin felt they had to retire some of our friends. A lot of battling of words but I think Amin were inundated with complaints from many, they were tired of dealing with it so frequently. My concern if it is one sided...I don't know? I was thinking of leaving KP myself but I've become friends with some and would like to keep that going. 

Yes, I hold concern for Jane also. Hope someone hears from her. Please share if you do.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Jane is going to the dr. today. Someone else forgot. Prayers for both of them to get a good report. In the Name of Jesus.
> ...


My prayers again go out to Janeway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Talked to Jane. She said to tell everyone hello. She won't be on much today as she will be in and out of bed. SueLD were you the other that had a dr's appointment yesterday?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear Janewy did not have to go to the hospital. also others hope all goes well with Dr.s appointment.

Breath of fresh air on voting sites. can actual post with out getting attack.

Glad to see a couple of them gone. Not nice I know but thats how I feel.
Out the rest of the day to Lake Mills, take care all caught you later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear Janewy did not have to go to the hospital. also others hope all goes well with Dr.s appointment.
> 
> Breath of fresh air on voting sites. can actual post with out getting attack.
> 
> ...


It was getting tiresome - this is nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Back from lake Mills. Nice day lunch went to St. Vinnie books 50% off. 
Found a neat sweater(wool) to felt and use in making teddy bear.

But best of all James Chocolate Shop. They make their own candy on premises. To die for.

Chocolate covered Cherries, Mocha melts, Pecan bars. All in dark chocolate. Just a couple, and a chocolate covered apple with almonds. Just made today. Heaven yes will have to be careful eating them. Not all in one day. But oh so good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I went to the library today, one of my favorite places. Tonight I'll sit down with all those new books! One is The Maze Runner. One of my middle school grandsons read it and loved it. Now his mother and his cousin are reading it. I decided to join the fun - and have a family book club!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I went to the library today, one of my favorite places. Tonight I'll sit down with all those new books! One is The Maze Runner. One of my middle school grandsons read it and loved it. Now his mother and his cousin are reading it. I decided to join the fun - and have a family book club!


That's neat. We did that when my grandson was in JH with the Hatchet series. I enjoyed reading them myself. Have fun with the grands Joeysomma . Forgot it was time for them to visit.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So, I have been off the board for a bit due to a death in the family, and come back to find half of my peeps have been "removed". Hmmmmmm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So, I have been off the board for a bit due to a death in the family, and come back to find half of my peeps have been "removed". Hmmmmmm


So sorry to hear about your sister Barbara Ann. We did miss you!XO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So, I have been off the board for a bit due to a death in the family, and come back to find half of my peeps have been "removed". Hmmmmmm


yes and do not even think it was nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I picked up 3 grandsons today. I'll have them until Sunday. Teachers Convention so they have 2 days off from school. Only problem, it is to be cold this weekend, 40's for highs. I have their winter coats.


Heard the samething cold tomorrow, but wasn't beautiful today? love it love it. Have fun with the boys.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So, I have been off the board for a bit due to a death in the family, and come back to find half of my peeps have been "removed". Hmmmmmm


Ah sorry about what has happen in your life lady, wishing you peace.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for the support. 
things are slowly calming down. It's just all so overwhelming. But we must go on, and I will care for Karen's children. They are my "Monkey Butts" (nickname i've called them since birth) They are very young yet (sister was a lot younger than myself)

But I did catch up with the "other peeps" elsewhere.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the library today, one of my favorite places. Tonight I'll sit down with all those new books! One is The Maze Runner. One of my middle school grandsons read it and loved it. Now his mother and his cousin are reading it. I decided to join the fun - and have a family book club!
> ...


I read Hatchet - LOVED it! I haven't read the other two yet. There are some good books out there for kids.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So, I have been off the board for a bit due to a death in the family, and come back to find half of my peeps have been "removed". Hmmmmmm


Yes. Odd, isn't it. You know where to find them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann, I was so sorry to hear about your sister. We were all thinking of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


I would read it over again. You need to read the other books.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I'd like to. I had the second one checked out, but I ran out of time. I always have a lot of books going. We should consider a topic here - or on the "other" place - "A Good Book" and read something together. That could be fun!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talked to Jane. She said to tell everyone hello. She won't be on much today as she will be in and out of bed. SueLD were you the other that had a dr's appointment yesterday?


Husband is diabetic...has HUGE wound from surgery on foot. Doctor neglect. Happened in March....still healing as was so deep and long. Has been going to hospital 30 miles away every Mon through Fri for Hyper Baric (pure oxygen tank) which is helping foot to heal...maybe another month and can be done as these Hyper Baric 'dives' and now grafting have been the life saver. Finally good doctor and wanted to not amputate the foot. Of late I have been to doctor for check ups...started blood pressure pills and I hate taking pills. I'm good. Need hip surgery but no insurance.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Barbara Ann...so very sorry to learn of your sisters death. My goodness...too young. Bless you for taking the children. Take Care of yourself and your dear "Monkey Butts"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to Jane. She said to tell everyone hello. She won't be on much today as she will be in and out of bed. SueLD were you the other that had a dr's appointment yesterday?
> ...


I'm so glad you found a good doctor, and I hope your husband will soon be well. Don't feel too bad about blood pressure medicine. I hate pills, too, but you get used to it. Maybe after your husband is better and you don't have so many trips back and forth, your BP might go down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to Jane. She said to tell everyone hello. She won't be on much today as she will be in and out of bed. SueLD were you the other that had a dr's appointment yesterday?
> ...


Oh Sue that is terrible new. My husband lost his leg in a RR accident but the Hyper Baric was only available accept at another hospital. I have heard it a very good treatment for wounds. Take your pills you have to take good care of yourself so you can help your DH. I know all about being a caregiver. Lord Bless you! Prayers for you and hubby! I am off of my blood pressure now. Try fish oil it helped me.


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes, you girls are goofy. Goofy can be good. As Lewis Carroll said: 'A little madness now and then/ Is relished by the wisest men'. He forgot to say 'women' but we know that a little madness is good for the soul.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sala said:


> Yes, you girls are goofy. Goofy can be good. As Lewis Carroll said: 'A little madness now and then/ Is relished by the wisest men'. He forgot to say 'women' but we know that a little madness is good for the soul.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, we are getting nowhere over there................so everyone, please pray for me, I need strength to keep from knocking the **** out of somebody........something else has been brought to my attention..............I'm not real sure how I feel about this person since she sends mixed messages.......watch where you step with garden girl.....sometimes she seems to be in agreeance and the next time you turn around, she's jumping on you..............so, just watch and read and don't be too quick to sing along with her...........I'm still not sure myself so I just thought I'd pass it along...........kinda like the robot on Lost in Space.........Warning Warning, Danger Will Robinson, Danger................lol
> ...


This is just a belated 'thank you' to all who defended me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Barbara Ann...so very sorry to learn of your sisters death. My goodness...too young. Bless you for taking the children. Take Care of yourself and your dear "Monkey Butts"


 :thumbup: I know with God's help we will be fine. Thank you so much.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Sala said:


> Yes, you girls are goofy. Goofy can be good. As Lewis Carroll said: 'A little madness now and then/ Is relished by the wisest men'. He forgot to say 'women' but we know that a little madness is good for the soul.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone heard from Janeway?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think on her last post she was going to bed to rest. How were those tests she had? She didn't mention on here - well,not that I saw.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is what I was wondering what the dr. said.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is what I was wondering what the dr. said.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Not one word from any of you?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Janeway posted on another thread she is still waiting for results. Keep the prayers going.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Watching Greata tonight I learned of Senators Graham and Chambliss having contact with Tunisian government who holds the man that hopefully can shed some light on this Benghazi Libya terror attack. The FBI is in Tunisia now and hopefully will share their information.

I thought it would be 'American' to send a thank you to these two Senators and so I did. I feel good about that because it isn't often that we see this from our people in DC. I write this hoping you will do the same.

We are getting close now. Will be interesting and probably 'high anxiety'. LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Watching Greata tonight I learned of Senators Graham and Chambliss having contact with Tunisian government who holds the man that hopefully can shed some light on this Benghazi Libya terror attack. The FBI is in Tunisia now and hopefully will share their information.
> 
> I thought it would be 'American' to send a thank you to these two Senators and so I did. I feel good about that because it isn't often that we see this from our people in DC. I write this hoping you will do the same.
> 
> We are getting close now. Will be interesting and probably 'high anxiety'. LOL


Hi SueLD - I've been out of town - just saw your post. Chambliss has been a great senator - nice of you to contact him. He's our Georgia Senator, and he always responds, works hard (not a young fella), and always has been on the same side of issues as I am. I like him. Thanks for being nice to "our" guy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Sorry, Garden Girl - I've been out of town and don't know what this is all about.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Watching Greata tonight I learned of Senators Graham and Chambliss having contact with Tunisian government who holds the man that hopefully can shed some light on this Benghazi Libya terror attack. The FBI is in Tunisia now and hopefully will share their information.
> ...


We have to let the 'good guys' know we support them...to keep them uplifted. It's been pretty crappy for them these past 4 years.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Garden Girl...I'm sorry...I don't know what has happened that you needed support. I get messed up with so many posts that do not always follow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


I hadn't thought of that. You're right. If we're not having fun, it must be worse for them. Good thought.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Garden Girl...I'm sorry...I don't know what has happened that you needed support. I get messed up with so many posts that do not always follow.


I was referring to the comments by karen that I quoted. She was retaliating against me because I said one of her comments on another thread was "vulgar." Crude language by a 'conservative' detracts from an otherwise reasonable message and reflects poorly on all us 'conservatives.'

Maybe this was just a case of everyone scrolling past her post because of her earlier rants!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Two weeks or so ago I wrote my daughter was going to Germany. She arrived home tonight. I have the "Anna" magazines I asked for. I'll have many projects to do now.


Glad she is home. You will have to tell us about your mags and projects.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankful your daughter made it home and isn't this going to be fun for you with your new magazines. Okay, time to move on to something new and share with us.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Well ladies...here we are with this same old president. I heard he asked Mitt to come to the White House and talk with him. He wants Mitts people to support him (Obama) and how to get them. Obama NEVER listens, we've been telling him and he doesn't like what we say. Again, he wants to work with both parties...huh....he left the Congress hanging - that's Dem's and Rep's. Now, he states AGAIN same old thing from 4 years ago --- he's now going make a 180* turn? I'll fight him to my death. I'm very very sad. My faith is everything, I know who I can trust. Things may get very bad now...but my Heavenly Father will get me through. I need nothing on this earth but Him. I may be on the streets but I never will walk alone, my health will get worse and not get what I need but I will never be alone.

What a mess in NY now with the snow. Those poor people left homeless. They have been so very cold for so long now...I just can not believe this is still ongoing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Well ladies...here we are with this same old president. I heard he asked Mitt to come to the White House and talk with him. He wants Mitts people to support him (Obama) and how to get them. Obama NEVER listens, we've been telling him and he doesn't like what we say. Again, he wants to work with both parties...huh....he left the Congress hanging - that's Dem's and Rep's. Now, he states AGAIN same old thing from 4 years ago --- he's now going make a 180* turn? I'll fight him to my death. I'm very very sad. My faith is everything, I know who I can trust. Things may get very bad now...but my Heavenly Father will get me through. I need nothing on this earth but Him. I may be on the streets but I never will walk alone, my health will get worse and not get what I need but I will never be alone.
> 
> What a mess in NY now with the snow. Those poor people left homeless. They have been so very cold for so long now...I just can not believe this is still ongoing.


But see you are being care for by someone better than a President, so not to worry, about earthly things. You will be fine, just think of all those who look to humans such as a president to be their savior, how lost and what a lost for them.

Yes agree poor people in the west coast, are suffering. Isn't it wonderful how our goverment is helping them through it all. ??????????


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies...here we are with this same old president. I heard he asked Mitt to come to the White House and talk with him. He wants Mitts people to support him (Obama) and how to get them. Obama NEVER listens, we've been telling him and he doesn't like what we say. Again, he wants to work with both parties...huh....he left the Congress hanging - that's Dem's and Rep's. Now, he states AGAIN same old thing from 4 years ago --- he's now going make a 180* turn? I'll fight him to my death. I'm very very sad. My faith is everything, I know who I can trust. Things may get very bad now...but my Heavenly Father will get me through. I need nothing on this earth but Him. I may be on the streets but I never will walk alone, my health will get worse and not get what I need but I will never be alone.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


 :thumbup: He is our only Hope and Savior! Standing on the Rock!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Right!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

How are you all doing today? It is cold here in Michigan, rainy and looks like maybe some snow. I wish I had money to shop for yarn. I need to feel better after reading the thread where some very nasty gals there. They are vicious over there. I have to stop going there...not good for me. I will stop 'watching' it. Yep, that's it..I've had enough. Need to stay away from that stuff...makes me sad and hurtful.
Going to finish up some projects today look forward to something new to knit. Wish I could shop though...maybe next week. I will look forward to that. 

Make it a good day ladies. God Bless You.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope the morning brings you sunshine inside and out


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, thank you 'off2knit'...I am doing great today. I just need to stay away from the conflicts on some threads. I have a new grand daughter I will be happily spending some time with Tues. and so looking forward to this. Daughter has a meeting to attend and this will be my first 'taking care' of Madeleine. She is only 2 weeks old and kids visited yesterday and that little blessing and I are starting to know each other now and I'm loving it. I thought I'd bring knitting with me but I'm sure I won't knit and I will play with Maddey. She is so precious. Meanwhile I have work to do here at home. Hubby is on his last week of Hyper Baric dives and then I will have the car to use to visit sisters and daughter. With the cold weather I have a tendency to hibernate. Not this year, as long as there is enough gas in the car I'm getting out.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

SueLD, our winter was particularly bitter and yes, it was easy to hibernate on the farm. But excurcions lifted me and the Supermarket was warmed anyway. A chat here and there, a quick dash to the town Post Office to check our mailbox..oh no..not MORE BILLS!! Don't get any stamps off those!(I am a collector.)

But now that our weather has warmed, I loathe getting into a HOT car..but at least I do not need to take the Vitamin D tablets now.

Enjoy Madeleine (pretty name)..my Grandchildren are big enough now to visit me here and help with the farm and Guest Cottage chores.And my knitting is Dolls Clothes..


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet...sounds like a good life on your farm. How wonderful the Grandchildren visit. I was raised on a poultry farm and had to gather those eggs every day after school and clean them, sort sizes, and place in cartons for public sale. We never had much money but was the happiest days. Always had pets and helping Dad in the barns and Mom in the house. Was a great time growing up. I love Michigan. Would never want to leave. Married at 29years old and adopted twice. Kids grown and now reaping the rewards of Grandchildren. I love it. I knit for the kids.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> How are you all doing today? It is cold here in Michigan, rainy and looks like maybe some snow. I wish I had money to shop for yarn. I need to feel better after reading the thread where some very nasty gals there. They are vicious over there. I have to stop going there...not good for me. I will stop 'watching' it. Yep, that's it..I've had enough. Need to stay away from that stuff...makes me sad and hurtful.
> Going to finish up some projects today look forward to something new to knit. Wish I could shop though...maybe next week. I will look forward to that.
> 
> Make it a good day ladies. God Bless You.


Isn't it strange - we left here because it was getting nasty. Went there - same thing. I think it's because we're trying to talk politics - always so controversial.

I was there yesterday, and it seemed much better. Have you tried "How were you raised" on the other site? We're reminiscing, telling stories about the good old days, things we used to do as children. It's fun and very uplifting.

I hope you have a good day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Yes, thank you 'off2knit'...I am doing great today. I just need to stay away from the conflicts on some threads. I have a new grand daughter I will be happily spending some time with Tues. and so looking forward to this. Daughter has a meeting to attend and this will be my first 'taking care' of Madeleine. She is only 2 weeks old and kids visited yesterday and that little blessing and I are starting to know each other now and I'm loving it. I thought I'd bring knitting with me but I'm sure I won't knit and I will play with Maddey. She is so precious. Meanwhile I have work to do here at home. Hubby is on his last week of Hyper Baric dives and then I will have the car to use to visit sisters and daughter. With the cold weather I have a tendency to hibernate. Not this year, as long as there is enough gas in the car I'm getting out.


Congratulations on the new baby! There's nothing like a sweet little baby to lift our spirits. I'm glad you're husband's getting well.

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> How are you all doing today? It is cold here in Michigan, rainy and looks like maybe some snow. I wish I had money to shop for yarn. I need to feel better after reading the thread where some very nasty gals there. They are vicious over there. I have to stop going there...not good for me. I will stop 'watching' it. Yep, that's it..I've had enough. Need to stay away from that stuff...makes me sad and hurtful.
> Going to finish up some projects today look forward to something new to knit. Wish I could shop though...maybe next week. I will look forward to that.
> 
> Make it a good day ladies. God Bless You.


I's Cooooooooooooooooooold here to lady, and why brother with site they are happy when they win, and still love and still nasty. why bother posting. You aare just getting upset about it. Not worth time or energy. You have a blessed day too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Two weeks or so ago I wrote my daughter was going to Germany. She arrived home tonight. I have the "Anna" magazines I asked for. I'll have many projects to do now.


We can get that mag. over here but very expensive. Glad daughter is home and safe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hope the morning brings you sunshine inside and out


You too lady where you effected by storms there???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Yes, thank you 'off2knit'...I am doing great today. I just need to stay away from the conflicts on some threads. I have a new grand daughter I will be happily spending some time with Tues. and so looking forward to this. Daughter has a meeting to attend and this will be my first 'taking care' of Madeleine. She is only 2 weeks old and kids visited yesterday and that little blessing and I are starting to know each other now and I'm loving it. I thought I'd bring knitting with me but I'm sure I won't knit and I will play with Maddey. She is so precious. Meanwhile I have work to do here at home. Hubby is on his last week of Hyper Baric dives and then I will have the car to use to visit sisters and daughter. With the cold weather I have a tendency to hibernate. Not this year, as long as there is enough gas in the car I'm getting out.


Hope he did well and feeling better.
I am with you use gas before the price sky rocket, and you know it will. Thanks to green energy, but we will llose money again on that ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> SueLD, our winter was particularly bitter and yes, it was easy to hibernate on the farm. But excurcions lifted me and the Supermarket was warmed anyway. A chat here and there, a quick dash to the town Post Office to check our mailbox..oh no..not MORE BILLS!! Don't get any stamps off those!(I am a collector.)
> 
> But now that our weather has warmed, I loathe getting into a HOT car..but at least I do not need to take the Vitamin D tablets now.
> 
> Enjoy Madeleine (pretty name)..my Grandchildren are big enough now to visit me here and help with the farm and Guest Cottage chores.And my knitting is Dolls Clothes..


Wish we had you weather here right now. 
Nice when grandchildren can help out. Is this your busy season? 
Isn't fun at the post office (not) and bills. RAther have junk mail. :O


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Janet...sounds like a good life on your farm. How wonderful the Grandchildren visit. I was raised on a poultry farm and had to gather those eggs every day after school and clean them, sort sizes, and place in cartons for public sale. We never had much money but was the happiest days. Always had pets and helping Dad in the barns and Mom in the house. Was a great time growing up. I love Michigan. Would never want to leave. Married at 29years old and adopted twice. Kids grown and now reaping the rewards of Grandchildren. I love it. I knit for the kids.


I love Michigan too. Wasn't it nice to be a child and not have to worry about life as it is now. Plus our parents where the ones who loved us and taught us to do right, and cared for us. Miss those days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I think i have caught up on here, been trying to stay away like you Sue. Does no good to argue with other group as they will not listen to any side but their own. Will get on with it here. Off to try and get drivers license renewed. Have put it off for about four weeks. Start Christmas shopping for a few. All grandchildren are grown and just give them money as can't keep up with the wants any more. All have a blessed day, and Sue stay away.  from site.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

theyarnlady, we are busy most of the time because we are not only so close to Melbourne and Airport, but we also cater for families especially and charge modest prices. Our lovely farm and happy animals are a great drawcard of course,and a lot of guests have returned over the 8 years we have operated and also many are referred to here. Lovely!Yes, childhood was pretty good, altho' mine was a bit hairy..plucked away from an uprising in Indonesia and didn't see my sweet Omah (Grandma)and relatives for nearly 36 years.But that is another story!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > How are you all doing today? It is cold here in Michigan, rainy and looks like maybe some snow. I wish I had money to shop for yarn. I need to feel better after reading the thread where some very nasty gals there. They are vicious over there. I have to stop going there...not good for me. I will stop 'watching' it. Yep, that's it..I've had enough. Need to stay away from that stuff...makes me sad and hurtful.
> ...


Just found other site today...left a story. Thanks


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


I'm glad you did! I thought it was a lot of fun to read them - and to write, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Yes, thank you 'off2knit'...I am doing great today. I just need to stay away from the conflicts on some threads. I have a new grand daughter I will be happily spending some time with Tues. and so looking forward to this. Daughter has a meeting to attend and this will be my first 'taking care' of Madeleine. She is only 2 weeks old and kids visited yesterday and that little blessing and I are starting to know each other now and I'm loving it. I thought I'd bring knitting with me but I'm sure I won't knit and I will play with Maddey. She is so precious. Meanwhile I have work to do here at home. Hubby is on his last week of Hyper Baric dives and then I will have the car to use to visit sisters and daughter. With the cold weather I have a tendency to hibernate. Not this year, as long as there is enough gas in the car I'm getting out.


Enjoy your granddaughter. They are so much fun but so are the grandboys. Yes you need to get out it will help your spirits. Prayers you Dh will be well soon. XO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> theyarnlady, we are busy most of the time because we are not only so close to Melbourne and Airport, but we also cater for families especially and charge modest prices. Our lovely farm and happy animals are a great drawcard of course,and a lot of guests have returned over the 8 years we have operated and also many are referred to here. Lovely!Yes, childhood was pretty good, altho' mine was a bit hairy..plucked away from an uprising in Indonesia and didn't see my sweet Omah (Grandma)and relatives for nearly 36 years.But that is another story!


It does sound lovely but must be a lot of work too. What kind of animals are in your care?
Oh that had to be hard not to have time with your Grandma. That always special as a child. No one can love us like our grandma's.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady, we are busy most of the time because we are not only so close to Melbourne and Airport, but we also cater for families especially and charge modest prices. Our lovely farm and happy animals are a great drawcard of course,and a lot of guests have returned over the 8 years we have operated and also many are referred to here. Lovely!Yes, childhood was pretty good, altho' mine was a bit hairy..plucked away from an uprising in Indonesia and didn't see my sweet Omah (Grandma)and relatives for nearly 36 years.But that is another story!
> ...


Just had some cute Bantam chicks hatch out today..so add them to a herd of +40 llamas, +40 deer/ Red, Fallow and 2 Canadian Elk. Plus Clydesdale, Standard Bred and Miniature horses, cows and calves, sheep and fat lambs, donkeys, goats, pigs, alpacas and 3 dogs...but NO domestic cats here as we are blessed with many varieties of the most beauiful birds...Parrots, Cockatoos, Kookaburras, Finches, Wrens,Doves ,Lorrikeets ,Magpies and y ukky Crows!!!
Yes, Grandmas are usually extra special..and I have 28 G/kids...very expensive!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my! You have quite an menagerie there! A whole bunch of work on your farm. Lovely. What you do must be very rewarding. Congratulations on your 28 grand children! You live a very active life...wonderful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > JanetKyneton said:
> ...


What an interesting way of life you have. And twenty-eight grandchildren - I thought we had a lot with thirteen! You must be a great time-manager to do all that and find time to knit, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > JanetKyneton said:
> ...


Oh my gosh first you have to feed all of those animals, and 28 grandchildren, what do you do in your spare time? :shock: 
We have had Bantam Chickens to. Rooster kept spurring me. Know just have big old fat ones, Plus Gertie,she is a Bantam, that husband raise by hand. Husband does not want to kill them as his pets, they have stop laying egg's as to old now.
What do you do for Christmas with so many grandchildren to make gifts for or buy?
Do you spin Llama fur?
Oh I would love to see your birds. I like the crows here as they chase away the Hawks. Do not like when they kill the birds. Have a akitty here but is indoor cat, as like you do not want to see the birds killed.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Very busy today,,remaking beds in 2 of the Cottages in readiness for weekend guests. Then quickly weeded the surrounding garden and admired the beautiful roses and Bearded Iris'.

Theyarnlady...Christmas is usually shared between the different families and this year we are to gather at my son's farm in New South Wales, the adjoining state to us. We will stay overnight and return early morning. I do not accept any holiday bookings from 23rd to 29th Dec..family time!

I was widowed in 1983 when my 4children were aged 12 -18 and remarried 9 years ago. Eric has 4 adult children and we both have 14 Grandchildren..very clever of us! 

Gifts are a big drain on me, and I shop all year round. I do not knit any garments now as my sons are over 6' tall and the wool is too dear. As for the little girls..they are so choosy, and the boys' Mums want clothes for them that get thrown into the washing machine.

My knitting at the moment(thanks to new medication so I can hold k/needles again) is dolls' clothes. So I enjoy the small garments I can finish quickly and also the hunting out of suitable baby dolls.

Now, Alpaca fleece...we shear them annually, but I do not spin it, nor our sheeps' wool. I have offered the Alpaca fleece( free)to the local Spinners and Weavers Club, but no-one wants it! It is so beautiful, long and so soft and pretty colours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Very busy today,,remaking beds in 2 of the Cottages in readiness for weekend guests. Then quickly weeded the surrounding garden and admired the beautiful roses and Bearded Iris'.
> 
> Theyarnlady...Christmas is usually shared between the different families and this year we are to gather at my son's farm in New South Wales, the adjoining state to us. We will stay overnight and return early morning. I do not accept any holiday bookings from 23rd to 29th Dec..family time!
> 
> ...


Oh my what a christmas you have, and can see why you would close for those days. 
What happen to you that you could not knit?At least you have gotten back to it, that is a good thing.
Have same problem with grandchildren and only have three. Has to be store bought, last year one wanted slouch hat, through me off a bit. But back to giving money this year. 
I wish I lived near you would love to have the fleece. Can't believe someone would not want it, especial spinners. Maybe someone near you who is on KP will read your post and ask for it. 
when do you shear in spring?? 
It must be lovely to wake in morning and sit outside and listen to the anmials and birds, but then again you probably are so busy no time for that.
Well my Cherry Almond muffins are done so off to have coffee and muffins have a good day .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Janeway posted on another thread she is still waiting for results. Keep the prayers going.


Thanks to all of you but there are just tooooooo many sites to keep up with plus over 200 emails to look at, but doctor's said everything with kidney's looked good. I must take antiobiotics for three months to get rid of the kidney infection which caused the BP to elevate so taking more meds for that (a new one)

Pretty soon, I will be a drug store.

Thanks for prayers as they must have been answered as I'm feeling much better as now must clean house after nearly a month in bed. DH did some things, but he is "blind" when it comes to dust on everything and only vacuumed in the middle of the room. I don't vacuum but will show him what needs to be cleaned. Catching up is difficult without much energy.

Daughter is cooking Thanksgiving dinner so I will only make a salad and "buy" rolls for the first time ever!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetK, nice to read how "nice" you are these days as once you were "very" hateful to me really without cause and said you would not respond again, but here you are again.

Your living space does sound wonderful with all those animals. You certainly are a busy family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway posted on another thread she is still waiting for results. Keep the prayers going.
> ...


We are so thankful to God that you are feeling better Jane. You had us a bit worried. Happy Thanksgiving to you too. You deserve it!XO


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway...was sooooo good to see your comment here on KP. Praying things continue to improve. May your Thanks Giving with family be Happy for all. Sounds like you usually make the rolls. Sorry you can't make your rolls this year, I'm sure they will be missed but having you there will bring much joy for you and family. You will again make your rolls after you gain more strength and feeling well again. Take Care. Sending a hug.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway posted on another thread she is still waiting for results. Keep the prayers going.
> ...


Yea glad you are feeling better, now take care and don't over do, and have a blessed Thanksgiving. 
Did you hear me not to over do? Just repeating incase you did not listen. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway posted on another thread she is still waiting for results. Keep the prayers going.
> ...


I'm so glad you're better and that your kidneys are fine. We missed hearing from you and just hoped that no news was good news. Don't work too hard - take care.
Bonnie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the well wishes. Sending Hugs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What a nice night(not) sleeping was not to be. I feel like yuck today. Bet I won't get done what I had planned.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What a nice night(not) sleeping was not to be. I feel like yuck today. Bet I won't get done what I had planned.


Sorry to hear 'no sleep' for you last night...makes it rough...hopefully tonight will go better for you. Take it easy today.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Sending you all Warm Happy Thanksgiving. I'll be at my daughter's enjoying family time and good food. Very thankful for family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What a nice night(not) sleeping was not to be. I feel like yuck today. Bet I won't get done what I had planned.


I can relate. I keep working late, getting up early, and still not getting it all done.

Thanksgiving will be here, ready or not.

Good luck - I hope your day goes better than expected.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> JanetK, nice to read how "nice" you are these days as once you were "very" hateful to me really without cause and said you would not respond again, but here you are again.
> 
> Well, you certainly know how to put a stop to pleasantries I had been exchanging with other KP members Janeway and I have never been "very hateful" to you without cause..and you know it!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > JanetK, nice to read how "nice" you are these days as once you were "very" hateful to me really without cause and said you would not respond again, but here you are again.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Queen wants the Bhs to meet at the new site. Just to check in.XO


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Having trouble getting on line so cannot check in at this time--working on problem so maybe will join all of you soon. Janeway


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad you are getting better sure miss you , hope you are staying out of trouble. As if that is possible. :roll: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I miss this site on here too, hope we can make an effort to coontinue on with this too.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Queen wants the Bhs to meet at the new site. Just to check in.XO


ok, hail queen


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I do miss all the fun we had on KP until those "others" started being so hateful and our Queen left KP on her own. Others were "kicked" off but I'm sure they are back on with a new name to harass again.

By the way, KP made me log on again after all these months so guess they are checking emails as I had to type in that address and wait for a message from them until they checked on the address to fit the user name/pass word. Go figure!

Still not on other site but trying as it maybe Monday before I get a message from that site as user name/pass word does not work. It says I'm a scammer!! Janeway


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I do miss all the fun we had on KP until those "others" started being so hateful and our Queen left KP on her own. Others were "kicked" off but I'm sure they are back on with a new name to harass again.
> 
> By the way, KP made me log on again after all these months so guess they are checking emails as I had to type in that address and wait for a message from them until they checked on the address to fit the user name/pass word. Go figure!
> 
> Still not on other site but trying as it maybe Monday before I get a message from that site as user name/pass word does not work. It says I'm a scammer!! Janeway


If your power went off or you cleaned the computer you will have to sign back in. That is what happens to me Jane. How was the scan?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I miss this site on here too, hope we can make an effort to coontinue on with this too.


It would be nice to have both.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to church with the grands! Have a great day! XO


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Too cold for me to get out of house so will just have quiet time praying plus the flu is raging even though I had flu shot on 9-24-12, still scared I will catch the bug. Dr. Said I would still have a 62 per cent chance of taking the flu as this flu is a very contagious bug.

Take care my BH friends and wear a mask when out in public as most people do not cover when coughing/sneezing or wash hands often.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of coughing in church today. Take care of yourself, Jane!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lots of coughing in church today. Take care of yourself, Jane!


Thanks as I did not attend church today. Go to out other site for my up date.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of coughing in church today. Take care of yourself, Jane!
> ...


Will do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Too cold for me to get out of house so will just have quiet time praying plus the flu is raging even though I had flu shot on 9-24-12, still scared I will catch the bug. Dr. Said I would still have a 62 per cent chance of taking the flu as this flu is a very contagious bug.
> 
> Take care my BH friends and wear a mask when out in public as most people do not cover when coughing/sneezing or wash hands often.
> 
> Hugs, Jane[/quot Good idea Jane. Your flu shot may have worn off since you took it so early. Take care.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Too cold for me to get out of house so will just have quiet time praying plus the flu is raging even though I had flu shot on 9-24-12, still scared I will catch the bug. Dr. Said I would still have a 62 per cent chance of taking the flu as this flu is a very contagious bug.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah you don't you get worst with that flu don't want you sick again.
It is 4 degrees below here today and with wind chill 20 below, warning to not stay outside more then 30 minutes. Don't know about all of you but 2 minutes would be enough for me. 
Will be able to watch TV today, and enjoy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Water main break here. Villiage didn't let us know. Hubby off to a pantic. Kept telling him call the village and ask. After bother all the neigbors to see if they had water, came home and called. Love being right.  Glad I took Shower before it happen this morning. 
Don't any of you get the flu, I had a bad virus still have it a little wear mask and stay away from anyone who mentions sick especial you Jane.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, it is very cold here with -3 this morning but the wind chill is taking it down to 30 below so its "cold" today. Staying inside with the furnace on 72 in order to keep warm plus warm jammies, wool socks and wool knitted house shoes!

Talked to lady who had flu as she had both types going around with vomiting, diarrhea, fever and runny nose for nearly two weeks. Does not vomit/Dia all time, but it comes and goes when she puts anything into stomach.

Told her in humor that I was going to wear a mask when talking on the phone just in case any "bugs" would come through the phone!

LOL, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't blame you Jane. You sure don't need to get the flu. Someone said Lysol sprayed on your clothes help to Kill the germs. Use saline spray in nose to cleanse. Oh Yarnie I do love it when I am right. hheheh Every knit so you will get well! And stay warm Joeysomma .XO


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks love you ladies. Stay well and warm!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, it is very cold here with -3 this morning but the wind chill is taking it down to 30 below so its "cold" today. Staying inside with the furnace on 72 in order to keep warm plus warm jammies, wool socks and wool knitted house shoes!
> 
> Talked to lady who had flu as she had both types going around with vomiting, diarrhea, fever and runny nose for nearly two weeks. Does not vomit/Dia all time, but it comes and goes when she puts anything into stomach.
> 
> ...


Good one Janeway, I laugh too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you Jane. You sure don't need to get the flu. Someone said Lysol sprayed on your clothes help to Kill the germs. Use saline spray in nose to cleanse. Oh Yarnie I do love it when I am right. hheheh Every knit so you will get well! And stay warm Joeysomma .XO


Haven't know you to be wrong yet. But am sure it will happen.  :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Stay well
> 
> It was 10 below when I woke up this morning. May get up to 2 today. I put on Cuddle duds as I have to work today. Hope the car will start at 9 tonight.


Hoope it does especial if you are coming home. Stay warm, isn't weather here in state wonderful, end of week upper 20's heat wave to us now isn't it. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Water break found up the street from us. Looks like a day with out it. Gee I feel for those men can you image having to work out side in this weather, and having people upset because of lack of water. God Bless those men, but do hope it doesn't take a few days to fix. Will have to carry bucket over to neighbors who are not on our water main and borrow water. So sad won't be able to do dish or wash, there is some good coming from this


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Stay well
> 
> It was 10 below when I woke up this morning. May get up to 2 today. I put on Cuddle duds as I have to work today. Hope the car will start at 9 tonight.


Sending hugs and a prayer for you to stay safe and warm. Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame you Jane. You sure don't need to get the flu. Someone said Lysol sprayed on your clothes help to Kill the germs. Use saline spray in nose to cleanse. Oh Yarnie I do love it when I am right. hheheh Every knit so you will get well! And stay warm Joeysomma .XO
> ...


Now that is funny. Love ya! Yes I pray for the men to stay warm working on your water. Dh used to work on the train when cold and hot. I have sympathy for any worker in the weather. Lord wrap them in the warmth of Your arms. Anyone in the cold weather too. Pray Joeysomma's car will start tonight. Pray for the healing of Jane and Yarnie. In Jesus Name.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you Jane. You sure don't need to get the flu. Someone said Lysol sprayed on your clothes help to Kill the germs. Use saline spray in nose to cleanse. Oh Yarnie I do love it when I am right. hheheh Every knit so you will get well! And stay warm Joeysomma .XO


I told my husband that my favorite three little words are:

"You are right!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You ladies are FREEZING! I thought it was cold here in GA - 34 degrees at 4p.m. That 's cold for us. When we lived in Indiana, we had 3 degrees for about three days. The next day it went up in the thirties, and it felt balmy!

I think I'll have some hot chocolate and knit a scarf. How about you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Thank you country B as my wonderful friends have made me feel much better. Sending hugs, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Anything for you Jane. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

PTL she made it home. Hate to rub it in but it was 46 today. Sorry but we do our suffering in the Summer and Fall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes my car started, but it complained a bit. no stops on the way home, did not want to turn it off and then try to start it again. It was 2 below when I got home. so much warmer than the 10 below this morning. LOL Just watched the weather forcast, next tuesday it could be 30' (heat wave).
> 
> Isn't it funny we don't think about how important water is until we don't have it,
> 
> bonbf3 that hot chocolate sounds good. I bought some Dark hot choclate, I have not tried it yet.


Sounds delish. Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > PTL she made it home. Hate to rub it in but it was 46 today. Sorry but we do our suffering in the Summer and Fall.
> ...


Must be global warning. LOL I am making a hat out out of your pattern. Take a good hot bath.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joeysomma, heat wave here too. Next week in the 40's have to break out the lawn chairs, and go outside. You ladies in the south, must know we consired it a heat wave up here. 
Ah hot chocolate like my dark one. 
Have had a craving for ice coffee lately, must be a little off on that.
Water pipes fixes, I'm with you CB, it was so cold and having to work outside especially with cold water, getting on you has to be burrr. How is your husband doing?
Janeway hope you stay well, don't need to hear you are sick again. 
It's snowing here just a lite mist, just glad it's 9 degrees above zero out. 
Do you know what hat hair is like, sure JS knows, latest fashion trend up here. Wash and flat after hat. Think I will have to make a new one as the one I made is falling in front of my face makes it hard to see unless looking down. 
Stay well all. Thinking of all today. Also try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes my car started, but it complained a bit. no stops on the way home, did not want to turn it off and then try to start it again. It was 2 below when I got home. so much warmer than the 10 below this morning. LOL Just watched the weather forcast, next tuesday it could be 30' (heat wave).
> 
> Isn't it funny we don't think about how important water is until we don't have it,
> 
> bonbf3 that hot chocolate sounds good. I bought some Dark hot choclate, I have not tried it yet.


Glad you made it home, don't blame you for not wanting to stop any where. I do the same thing. Cold is bad enough with out having a car that desides not to start.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, somewhere above (can't find the post now) you mentioned hat hair as a new fashion look. Goody! My hair's gotten so thin I have hat hair every day! I'm thinking I might have to make myself a little cap to cover my "losses." Maybe a pretty headband would help. As for now, I'll just comb the three or four hairs that are left. Too bad I'm so short - just about everybody can see the top of my head!

It's cold in GA now (1:00 in the afternoon), but going up to 50. Friday - we may get some snow! I'm so excited. I love snow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, my hair's gotten so thin I have hat hair every day! I'm thinking I might have to make myself a little cap to cover my "losses." Maybe a pretty headband would help. As for now, I'll just comb the three or four hairs that are left. Too bad I'm so short - just about everybody can see the top of my head!

It's cold in GA now (1:00 in the afternoon), but going up to 50. Friday - we may get some snow! I'm so excited. I love snow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have the same problem with hair lost due to thyroid quiting, but hey hats work. Just bad when taken off. 

Getting lost on Hobby lobby should read back post. Didn't mean to make it sound like JS had to prove and set facts. got on the cliff site wow. North gal is blaming Rebs. again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, somewhere above (can't find the post now) you mentioned hat hair as a new fashion look. Goody! My hair's gotten so thin I have hat hair every day! I'm thinking I might have to make myself a little cap to cover my "losses." Maybe a pretty headband would help. As for now, I'll just comb the three or four hairs that are left. Too bad I'm so short - just about everybody can see the top of my head!
> 
> It's cold in GA now (1:00 in the afternoon), but going up to 50. Friday - we may get some snow! I'm so excited. I love snow.


Send 50's up here will be wearing short for that. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have the same problem with hair lost due to thyroid quiting, but hey hats work. Just bad when taken off.
> 
> Getting lost on Hobby lobby should read back post. Didn't mean to make it sound like JS had to prove and set facts. got on the cliff site wow. North gal is blaming Rebs. again.


What is the cliff site? Thought it was quiet without those gals being on our site--guess they have moved on to other people. Is Conan back? What about some others?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was in the 60's today. Suppose to have a winter mix Friday. Up and down. My husband is doing fine Yarnie. He has alot of phantom pain still but doing good. He has been getting taxes ready so I am way out of his way.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was in the 60's today. Suppose to have a winter mix Friday. Up and down. My husband is doing fine Yarnie. He has alot of phantom pain still but doing good. He has been getting taxes ready so I am way out of his way.


Send some of that warm air towards Indiana as we only warmed up to around 18 degrees today cold tonight with around 11 tomorrow night snow about 2-4 inches of the white stuff.

Glad your hubby is doing well as heard that phantom pain is terrible so sending prayers to him and hugs to you. Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > It was in the 60's today. Suppose to have a winter mix Friday. Up and down. My husband is doing fine Yarnie. He has alot of phantom pain still but doing good. He has been getting taxes ready so I am way out of his way.
> ...


Thanks Jane . Dh always needs our prayers. He has alot of trouble sleeping because of the pain. Keeps us up alot at night. Hugs back and stay warm.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> PTL she made it home. Hate to rub it in but it was 46 today. Sorry but we do our suffering in the Summer and Fall.


Are you located in Southern AR?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes 45 miles south of Little Rock.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes 45 miles south of Little Rock.


That is why you are so warm being pretty close to Louisiana. Do you have high temps in the summer?

We were very hot and dry for this area last summer as DH had to water trees/shrubs to keep them from dying but this spring will tell the story of how many survived.

I pad keeps sending emails when I'm trying to forward them to my inbox with all of that garbage to type in so if you get repeats--it is the Ipad. Not sure I like this ymail as thought it would be good as it is Yahoo's newest email.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had a very bad 2 summers. Seemed like all I did was water my flowers . No rain either. We lost a large oak tree. Only have a few as the rest are Pines. Haven't had a cold winter in the last 2 years either. But at Christmas had a bad snow and ice everywhere in the state but us southerns. That is fine about the emails being double. Why are you up so late?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Morning everyone. So very nice to see you coming back. I've missed the chatter.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning to you too

Finally some snow. For rural VA that is big deal


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Have the same problem with hair lost due to thyroid quiting, but hey hats work. Just bad when taken off.
> ...


called Washington stuff. Seem we are getting blamed again for being right wind.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Still waiting and hoping for a few snow flakes here in Atlanta. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was in the 60's today. Suppose to have a winter mix Friday. Up and down. My husband is doing fine Yarnie. He has alot of phantom pain still but doing good. He has been getting taxes ready so I am way out of his way.


Oh you , just rub it in too. about weather.
Sorry about Husband pain, will pray for him too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a very bad 2 summers. Seemed like all I did was water my flowers . No rain either. We lost a large oak tree. Only have a few as the rest are Pines. Haven't had a cold winter in the last 2 years either. But at Christmas had a bad snow and ice everywhere in the state but us southerns. That is fine about the emails being double. Why are you up so late?


Hi, Country! Our weather in GA was a lot like yours. Drought in summer. When we bought our house, we had a sweet little creek running through the back yard. Many years of fun for the kids growing up. Two years ago, it dried up. Now it fills when we get storms, then dries up again. i keep hoping the underground spring that feeds it will get water again - maybe someday. I sure miss the running water - never deep, but so refreshing and interesting. I'm just glad we had it when the kids were little.

Strange weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Good Morning everyone. So very nice to see you coming back. I've missed the chatter.


Hey Sue glad to see you too. How is your weather over there? Hope warmer than Wisconsin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 45 miles south of Little Rock.
> ...


May be something I won't be trying Ymail I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > We had a very bad 2 summers. Seemed like all I did was water my flowers . No rain either. We lost a large oak tree. Only have a few as the rest are Pines. Haven't had a cold winter in the last 2 years either. But at Christmas had a bad snow and ice everywhere in the state but us southerns. That is fine about the emails being double. Why are you up so late?
> ...


I saw on Tv last summer how bad it had gotten in the south, we too up here had a dry one. Not good for the farmers crops last year. hope it is better this year.
Saw on tv Britian had more snow than have ever had. Seem they are getting our snow over there. After 20' inches melt off down to about 1/3 of inch, ground showing through. Not a good thing for spring and planting. Plus it has been very cold too for us. We have had such mild winters of late, not use to it, snow yes but not so cold.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country, sometimes I have trouble sleeping so I get online with the Ipad.

If you saw how I try to sleep you would wonder how I sleep at all with the sleep apnea full mask that has two straps one around the top part of my head with a strap over the top of my head, then the other strap goes around the neck.

Then there is the oxygen machine attached to the sleep apnea machine so they both makes a noise-- thenI 'm expected to sleep!

The hose from the sleep machine is about 3/4" in diameter so if I move that thing bangs me on the body somewhere so I wake up and have trouble sleeping when the claustrophobia gets hold of me.

I moved the oxygen machine into the living room but have a 50' plastic hose to watch out for when I get up to the bathroom 2 or 3 times nightly as I take a water pill morning and night.

Plus I take 8 pills each morning then 4 vitamins then at night I take the daily antibiotic for kidneys plus 3 more pills.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I


bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > We had a very bad 2 summers. Seemed like all I did was water my flowers . No rain either. We lost a large oak tree. Only have a few as the rest are Pines. Haven't had a cold winter in the last 2 years either. But at Christmas had a bad snow and ice everywhere in the state but us southerns. That is fine about the emails being double. Why are you up so late?
> ...


Bonnie I thought you probably had the same kind of weather as us. Creek sounds fun. Our pond almost dried up last year. Wonder if the fish were stuck in the mud. It has filled up alittle bit since we had some rain. Can't stand many more summers like the last 2. Over a month of 100+. I was wishing to have at least alittle cold. Don't know why I bothered making hats and mittens for everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Good Morning everyone. So very nice to see you coming back. I've missed the chatter.


Heyyyyy Sue! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, sometimes I have trouble sleeping so I get online with the Ipad.
> 
> If you saw how I try to sleep you would wonder how I sleep at all with the sleep apnea full mask that has two straps one around the top part of my head with a strap over the top of my head, then the other strap goes around the neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Has been some crazy weather. Sign of the times.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Sue, glad to hear from you. It is sooooooo nice to just have good friends on this site. I might read some of that Washington thing but don't want to get involved.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, sometimes I have trouble sleeping so I get online with the Ipad.
> 
> If you saw how I try to sleep you would wonder how I sleep at all with the sleep apnea full mask that has two straps one around the top part of my head with a strap over the top of my head, then the other strap goes around the neck.
> 
> ...


I don't think I could sleep with the apnea mask either. I have a friend who used to use one. She hasn't mentioned it lately, but I don't know if she stopped. I'm claustrophobic, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I
> 
> 
> bonbf3 said:
> ...


I know what you mean about the mittens. I think you get the weather, and then it floats on over to us. My daughter in Alabama gets it in between! Something strange happens here. I-85 goes north to south near us. When the rain clouds move here from the west, as soon as they get to I-85 the rain stops. It happens more often than not. Weird? We watch for the rain because we need it, and then for some reason it won't cross I-85. It slides north. I guess it's not allowed to cross the street!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

inishowen said:


> What are you all talking about?


I do not understand. Was there a photo posted we could not see??


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Weather here in MI is frigged. Had to turn up the heat. Snow on roads but clearing a little. Will warm up in the 30's this wkend and then cold cold cold again. It is a winter like I remember when I was a kid. Been well but added inflamation pill for hip and causing tummy upset. Finally, getting better sleep. I too sleep with CPAP...been about 8 years now, used to it and can not sleep without it even though it's bothersome. Been knitting for Grand kids ... always do and hats for adults in family. Sister and husband moved closer to me (they couldn't get banks to refinance-for no reason) and couldn't afford so moved closer to hubby and I. Sister has new friend whom is very poor and goes without a lot so I knit her a hat and scarf from my stash. Still keeping up with news. Wish I could afford a couple of guns. Hubby off Hyper Barics now...foot wound still open but doing good, redressing every day now. So I play nurse again. Is fine. Our new baby Madeleine is almost 3 months now ... coughing and is becoming persistent again, daughter calling doctor. My Sunshine, Tanner, is sick too and his daddy .... so far so good in our house. Still not settled with house and Bank of America. Hopefully this year will get this settled. That's about what is going on here. I stay inside and am not traveling because of weather and exposure to flu.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Isn't this wonderful $120 Million of Medicare money given to inmates and illegals. AND O's 'job panel' - UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!! Why does this man keep shocking me?


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

shocked too

Can't wait to see what my new health insurance premium will be.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Isn't this wonderful $120 Million of Medicare money given to inmates and illegals. AND O's 'job panel' - UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!! Why does this man keep shocking me?


Sending prayers for your house to get settled and hugs for you.

Yes, inmates and illegals get much more than we do but we get the bill for them.

Hugs, Janeway


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Weather here in MI is frigged. Had to turn up the heat. Snow on roads but clearing a little. Will warm up in the 30's this wkend and then cold cold cold again. It is a winter like I remember when I was a kid. Been well but added inflamation pill for hip and causing tummy upset. Finally, getting better sleep. I too sleep with CPAP...been about 8 years now, used to it and can not sleep without it even though it's bothersome. Been knitting for Grand kids ... always do and hats for adults in family. Sister and husband moved closer to me (they couldn't get banks to refinance-for no reason) and couldn't afford so moved closer to hubby and I. Sister has new friend whom is very poor and goes without a lot so I knit her a hat and scarf from my stash. Still keeping up with news. Wish I could afford a couple of guns. Hubby off Hyper Barics now...foot wound still open but doing good, redressing every day now. So I play nurse again. Is fine. Our new baby Madeleine is almost 3 months now ... coughing and is becoming persistent again, daughter calling doctor. My Sunshine, Tanner, is sick too and his daddy .... so far so good in our house. Still not settled with house and Bank of America. Hopefully this year will get this settled. That's about what is going on here. I stay inside and am not traveling because of weather and exposure to flu.


Oh Lady not good to hear what is happening to you and yours. Hope an end to all of it soon. But new grandbaby sounds so nice. At least some thing to be hapy about. Sue hope this is the end of trouble for you for the rest of this year.

Cold here, they said would warm up but now have put it into next week. Wish they could fire weathermen when get it wrong, but fear they would have to replace them ever day. :shock: 
Yes stay away from flu, and Nora virus too. Boy it is really hitting us hard this year in USA.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this wonderful $120 Million of Medicare money given to inmates and illegals. AND O's 'job panel' - UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!! Why does this man keep shocking me?
> ...


I keep wondering how they can keep missing all that, but yet they keep handing it out. Don't they ever do an audit??
Thinking of moving to another country and then coming back as an illegal, much better benifits and everthing free. Want to join me. We could all have a party then see who gets the most out of the goverment. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Isn't this wonderful $120 Million of Medicare money given to inmates and illegals. AND O's 'job panel' - UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!! Why does this man keep shocking me?


Because he changes with the wind, I am with you what will the man do next to cause us a new I wonder what he was thinking, or was he thinking at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> shocked too
> 
> Can't wait to see what my new health insurance premium will be.


Oh you will not have to wait very long. It is here and taxes and with holding from checks if you work will soon if not all ready be a shock to many who believe him when he said, he would not raise taxes on the middle class.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh woe is me. I started a vest three years ago and deside should get it done. Well started and just rip it out. Figured if I had not got it done in three years I must not be that interested to finish it. Glad I did, now won't have to feel pressure to finish it. After all how much pressure could it have been sitting there for three years.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone heard from birdie yet? Hope she is OK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Anyone heard from birdie yet? Hope she is OK.


No not yet. Worried about her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh woe is me. I started a vest three years ago and deside should get it done. Well started and just rip it out. Figured if I had not got it done in three years I must not be that interested to finish it. Glad I did, now won't have to feel pressure to finish it. After all how much pressure could it have been sitting there for three years.


KNow what you mean. Started a sweater with cheap yarn last year. I did the back and saw a mistake at the bottom and just quit on it. Probably won't start it back up. But good news I started a crochet Christmas throw about 16 years ago and stuck it out of site. Got in the mood but didn't have a project so pulled it back out and finished it last year. I know if I put something down I may not finish it. Sometimes better to rip it and forget it. It does put pressure on you. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Weather here in MI is frigged. Had to turn up the heat. Snow on roads but clearing a little. Will warm up in the 30's this wkend and then cold cold cold again. It is a winter like I remember when I was a kid. Been well but added inflamation pill for hip and causing tummy upset. Finally, getting better sleep. I too sleep with CPAP...been about 8 years now, used to it and can not sleep without it even though it's bothersome. Been knitting for Grand kids ... always do and hats for adults in family. Sister and husband moved closer to me (they couldn't get banks to refinance-for no reason) and couldn't afford so moved closer to hubby and I. Sister has new friend whom is very poor and goes without a lot so I knit her a hat and scarf from my stash. Still keeping up with news. Wish I could afford a couple of guns. Hubby off Hyper Barics now...foot wound still open but doing good, redressing every day now. So I play nurse again. Is fine. Our new baby Madeleine is almost 3 months now ... coughing and is becoming persistent again, daughter calling doctor. My Sunshine, Tanner, is sick too and his daddy .... so far so good in our house. Still not settled with house and Bank of America. Hopefully this year will get this settled. That's about what is going on here. I stay inside and am not traveling because of weather and exposure to flu.


Sue so glad your dh is off the Hyper Baric. All 5 of my grands have been sick the whole winter. They can't get over the cough and nose stuff. We are having hot ,cold weather so maybe that is it. You are so nice to share your knitting . I would do more if the weather was cold. Not this year 75 year today. Cold air coming thru tomorrow . So that means storm. The Quince are blooming and crocus coming up. Crazy for January. Sue stay warm and don't get around anyone with the flu. Maybe the light is at the end of the tunnel with the hubbs. PTL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Weather here in MI is frigged. Had to turn up the heat. Snow on roads but clearing a little. Will warm up in the 30's this wkend and then cold cold cold again. It is a winter like I remember when I was a kid. Been well but added inflamation pill for hip and causing tummy upset. Finally, getting better sleep. I too sleep with CPAP...been about 8 years now, used to it and can not sleep without it even though it's bothersome. Been knitting for Grand kids ... always do and hats for adults in family. Sister and husband moved closer to me (they couldn't get banks to refinance-for no reason) and couldn't afford so moved closer to hubby and I. Sister has new friend whom is very poor and goes without a lot so I knit her a hat and scarf from my stash. Still keeping up with news. Wish I could afford a couple of guns. Hubby off Hyper Barics now...foot wound still open but doing good, redressing every day now. So I play nurse again. Is fine. Our new baby Madeleine is almost 3 months now ... coughing and is becoming persistent again, daughter calling doctor. My Sunshine, Tanner, is sick too and his daddy .... so far so good in our house. Still not settled with house and Bank of America. Hopefully this year will get this settled. That's about what is going on here. I stay inside and am not traveling because of weather and exposure to flu.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Weather here in MI is frigged. Had to turn up the heat. Snow on roads but clearing a little. Will warm up in the 30's this wkend and then cold cold cold again. It is a winter like I remember when I was a kid. Been well but added inflamation pill for hip and causing tummy upset. Finally, getting better sleep. I too sleep with CPAP...been about 8 years now, used to it and can not sleep without it even though it's bothersome. Been knitting for Grand kids ... always do and hats for adults in family. Sister and husband moved closer to me (they couldn't get banks to refinance-for no reason) and couldn't afford so moved closer to hubby and I. Sister has new friend whom is very poor and goes without a lot so I knit her a hat and scarf from my stash. Still keeping up with news. Wish I could afford a couple of guns. Hubby off Hyper Barics now...foot wound still open but doing good, redressing every day now. So I play nurse again. Is fine. Our new baby Madeleine is almost 3 months now ... coughing and is becoming persistent again, daughter calling doctor. My Sunshine, Tanner, is sick too and his daddy .... so far so good in our house. Still not settled with house and Bank of America. Hopefully this year will get this settled. That's about what is going on here. I stay inside and am not traveling because of weather and exposure to flu.


Oh I do hope the meds have not contiued to hurt your stomach. Also hope husbands foot gets better. With all that is going on with you and family, seems like you have a lot on your plate. Hope all settles down soon for you. 
Oh our weather here is the same as yours. We had rain and thunder storms last night it is suppose to get up into the upper 50's today then drop down into 20's tomorrow and go below 20 below with wind.
This is Jan. and usual our coldest month of the year. It seem we are getting warm for a couple of days then freezing the rest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh woe is me. I started a vest three years ago and deside should get it done. Well started and just rip it out. Figured if I had not got it done in three years I must not be that interested to finish it. Glad I did, now won't have to feel pressure to finish it. After all how much pressure could it have been sitting there for three years.
> ...


Long years ago, when my youngest daughter was in elementary school, I began subbing a whole lot in a special ed class. The teacher and I became friends. Her favorite color was yellow, and started a throw/blanket for her - bright yellow with stripes of variegated yarn in primary colors. Then I started working, and it sat on the side for probably about 25 years. I found it and finished it. It now sits in our playroom, which is also decorated with kids' pictures, kids' artwork, and primary colors. I love it and would have loved to give it to the teacher. It was a very long-term project! 
Just thought I'd add, I made that with all acrylic yarn. It's still soft and bright after all this time. Just a good word for acrylic yarn - I don't know the brand. It was a long time ago, and I don't remember what I ate for dinner last night!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh woe is me. I started a vest three years ago and deside should get it done. Well started and just rip it out. Figured if I had not got it done in three years I must not be that interested to finish it. Glad I did, now won't have to feel pressure to finish it. After all how much pressure could it have been sitting there for three years.
> ...


It's nice to know someone else does the same thing. Started a pair of figureless gloves so far so good. May actual finish them. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkin you must be having trouble sleeping like me. Up before the sun is even up. 
Have to go down to Madison today. We got our cable bill yesterday. We went from 140. a month to 165 this year, and yesterday we got a bill and it is 204 dollars. What is going on, I do not know. They advertise bundles with phone internet and cable for 100 a month. Told husband may be time to look at another company. At least we have other companys that we can deal with . Son told me they have only one company that they can get. 
Rain and thunder storms, can not believe this it's Jan.gush sake. Well everyone please stay well or get well which ever applys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkin you must be having trouble sleeping like me. Up before the sun is even up.
> Have to go down to Madison today. We got our cable bill yesterday. We went from 140. a month to 165 this year, and yesterday we got a bill and it is 204 dollars. What is going on, I do not know. They advertise bundles with phone internet and cable for 100 a month. Told husband may be time to look at another company. At least we have other companys that we can deal with . Son told me they have only one company that they can get.
> Rain and thunder storms, can not believe this it's Jan.gush sake. Well everyone please stay well or get well which ever applys.


Hi, Yarnie! Your weather is coming our way - to Atlanta. Cloudy today, storms and warm tomorrow, then windy and cold. Crazy weather - no wonder everybody's sick. Well, spring is surely on its way!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkin you must be having trouble sleeping like me. Up before the sun is even up.
> ...


Sorry to hear your weather is the same as ours, Just told my son last night with it going from warm to cold no wonder everyone is sick Don't have this much illiness when it stays cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Torando's warnings for here today. Have Mercy!Yes Yarnie I do have trouble sleeping. Can't even get a pill to knock me out. Too much to think about. lol Stay save up North in the ice! Prayers for us all.XO


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


You win! Beat me on the longest unfinished. Go girl!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, I forgot those unfinished items tucked away in a closet somewhere. When I ' m feeling better, I must start cleaning out those unfinished items as daughters won't finish them as they don't do crafts.

One item is a crocheted round table cloth for her in-laws grandma's round end table that she put into the basement now unused so I quit working on the cloth. Will finish it as maybe GD will use it someday.

65 degrees today with possibility of storms/tornadoes tonight! Go figure! Then 8 by Thursday night!

Getting hot on the thread of Smoking and Obamacare! Think gal with Initials is Ingried back on!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I forgot those unfinished items tucked away in a closet somewhere. When I ' m feeling better, I must start cleaning out those unfinished items as daughters won't finish them as they don't do crafts.
> 
> One item is a crocheted round table cloth for her in-laws grandma's round end table that she put into the basement now unused so I quit working on the cloth. Will finish it as maybe GD will use it someday.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Pathetic, aren't I? I'm doing better now, though. Retirement equals a little more freedom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


No way!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank goodness for moving around a lot in the past things got tossed. I have one unfinished but it is so boring that I can't deal with it. Found some yarn that I had used on a hooded sweater that I still love, might make a matching scarf to wear because I rarely button it up

Pretty good about finishing them up. Usually have two going; one that needs to stay home (too large or too complicated) and one to carry around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Oh no you are not your an Angel waiting to get her wings. Now as for me my wings have become a little bent. :shock: :XD: But just due to site mention above.
It does give me and excuse as to why I have not done any knitting the last few days. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot those unfinished items tucked away in a closet somewhere. When I ' m feeling better, I must start cleaning out those unfinished items as daughters won't finish them as they don't do crafts.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Thanks, Yarnie. You're too good to me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes bless their hearts. Handicapped. Glad we have pasted it on to some others as good as us. I am impressed


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

colin Powel on O'reilly right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Our tornado alarms are going off. Please pray for us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our tornado alarms are going off. Please pray for us.


Left to watch O Reilly, then check weather channel please let me know as soon as you can that all is well with you and your loved ones. As have said before will take any weather but Tornado's. Stay safe and praying for you until this passes. From MS, Arkansas to Kentucky I see on TV.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We made it thru this round. A child was stuck by lightning it a town from us. We didn't have it bad but it went thru about 5 miles from us in the air. Maybe go on thru in the night but think the worst is over for now. Alarms went off 4 times. Thanks for the prayers. XO


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are having guest. Mommee from Smoking and obocare. She is like us. Will have to ask Thumper 2. Glad there are more of us out there.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We made it thru this round. A child was stuck by lightning it a town from us. We didn't have it bad but it went thru about 5 miles from us in the air. Maybe go on thru in the night but think the worst is over for now. Alarms went off 4 times. Thanks for the prayers. XO


Yes, those same storms tore up parts of Indianapolis last night luckily no one killed--praise The Lord!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We made it thru this round. A child was stuck by lightning it a town from us. We didn't have it bad but it went thru about 5 miles from us in the air. Maybe go on thru in the night but think the worst is over for now. Alarms went off 4 times. Thanks for the prayers. XO


Yes, those same storms tore up parts of Indianapolis last night luckily no one killed--praise The Lord!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes PTL we are all safe from the storms.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

so glad to know all have come through. Waatch Powell have mixs feeling about what he said. Don't understand alot of what he said. Can't believe how he believes in Obama. Hoped for a better understanding from him. Guess not to be.
Agree with you about what you said about the two you mention. At least some have begun to question and search for what is going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's snowing here today temps suppose to drop into 9 degress with high winds. From 50 to 9 what a drop. From wear sweater one day to put on winter gear wow.
But good news husband making Cheese beer soup. Yea as i tell all when cooking with wine ect. not for drinking just for cooking :~O


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so glad to know all have come through. Waatch Powell have mixs feeling about what he said. Don't understand alot of what he said. Can't believe how he believes in Obama. Hoped for a better understanding from him. Guess not to be.
> Agree with you about what you said about the two you mention. At least some have begun to question and search for what is going on.


No I didn't either. He did say he wasn't all for the spending. Didn't get to really watch because of all the alarms going off. lol Thinking of some cabbabe soup my self. Maybe some hm bread to go with it. I got to stop thinking about food this winter! Going to be rolling me around before long. Snort Storm blew in alittle cold here. But you guys are too cold for me. Now y'all got me talking northern.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah but when it is cold food seem to taste much better.
When it's really hot, not so much. Salad maybe, cold cuts, something lite.
So look at it this way you are just making up for what you didn't eat in the hot hot months. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah but when it is cold food seem to taste much better.
> When it's really hot, not so much. Salad maybe, cold cuts, something lite.
> So look at it this way you are just making up for what you didn't eat in the hot hot months. :thumbup:


Send recipe for beer cheese soup as have not heard of that before.

Yes, we will have snow later tonight with a 45 degree temp drop.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country,glad you are safe we had damage in Indianapolis on North side. We missed damage so all of your prayers are working!

Dr. Said kidneys are looking better so again prayers are working. Hugs to all of you BHers!

Hugs n more hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So happy for you Jane. Praise the Lord for healing your kidneys!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So happy for you Jane. Praise the Lord for healing your kidneys!


Yes, thanks for all the prayers, bless you and the BH'ers.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

What is a BH? Can I be one ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What is a BH? Can I be one ?


Banana Head, you already are one, all you have to do is turn right, not left and you are there. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did any of you read What Janeway wrote last night on smoking and Obama care??? I laugh my fool head off so hard had to retreat to the room, if you know what I mean. Now all are being so serious about it, egads seems they don't have a sense of humor either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee another night of really bad weather down south hope all made it through. We are just so cold, and add 6 inches of snow onto that. Just lucky I guess, better than what you all have gotten.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ah but when it is cold food seem to taste much better.
> ...


Will do lady as soon as I get some of things I am suppose to get done here at home. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What is a BH? Can I be one ?


We need all we can have. Come on! The more Bh's the better. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, please do join us as we must elect a new queen as our Queen left KP. We are just a fun loving group who sends prayers and hugs to those who are having problems. Interested?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you are right, we are fun and share our lives. :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds fun. Always ready to snort, laugh and pray


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Sounds fun. Always ready to snort, laugh and pray


Great as we are welcoming you with lots of laughs, snorts and prayers. Once in a while, we knit! Just kidding. After some time passes, we will hold a PM ballot to elect a new Queen as we aren't very well organized without one. She kept us in order.

Welcome to our BH'rs Group!


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like fun, and a great place to be. Can't believe that you are left alone and not attacked by people that consider themselves progressive. Oh no, I probably blew it didn't I bringing that up


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> Sounds like fun, and a great place to be. Can't believe that you are left alone and not attacked by people that consider themselves progressive. Oh no, I probably blew it didn't I bringing that up


Well, so far so good as several people who caused us problems were kicked off KP by the Administration who monitor this site. Our Queen left on her own so we miss her--we cannot convince her to return!

Stay with us as we don't bad mouth anyone--just want to enjoy this thread with fun items and our concern for each other. Plus we send prayers and hugs to those who needs them for any reason.

If you are not religious, then say so and we won't send prayers, but will send hugs.

We are Republicans who enjoy our freedom of choice. We don't bad mouth the Democrats--we want to be left alone with our freedom of speech.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> Sounds like fun, and a great place to be. Can't believe that you are left alone and not attacked by people that consider themselves progressive. Oh no, I probably blew it didn't I bringing that up


Nope they don't like it when we group together, and we do tend to ignore them. 
But not to worry they will be here in a bit, and not your fault.
How are you today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I for one free your speech. :~O Fun day here work all done football tonight. Ribs(bbQ) and hashbrowns, and veg.

Keep forgetting to get recipe out for you Beer/cheese soup. Must do that.
fingerless gloves, from Jimmy Bean, for the British show Downton Abbey almost done. It was fun, and free to. Clue ever Sunday when show is on PBS. It's still on their blog, and they have a group on Ravelry if interested.

How are all today. Cold here but new snow and you know what it sparkles too. 
Stay warm and well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

spinninggoddess said:


> Sounds like fun, and a great place to be. Can't believe that you are left alone and not attacked by people that consider themselves progressive. Oh no, I probably blew it didn't I bringing that up


Progressive whats a progressive do you mean unprogressive closed mind, follow the leader, can't think beyond what is told to them by a certain person, not named here??? Plus notice today they are smarter than the right. (posted) Gee who would have tunk that. I is as smarted as they is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Warm here . Sun out. Got the sniffles but doing good. I am working on some hounds tooth fingerless mitten. Got to watch myself and not get out of pattern. Trying to stay out of fights for now. I don't think they are the smartest but I do think.....:}


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Warm here . Sun out. Got the sniffles but doing good. I am working on some hounds tooth fingerless mitten. Got to watch myself and not get out of pattern. Trying to stay out of fights for now. I don't think they are the smartest but I do think.....:}


Ah nice project, and staying away from mess, But they or one of them thinks she is smart, and all of them are. But we poor down tradden have lost ours. :shock: :XD: :XD: :hunf:


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

Just finished plying 1000 yards. Took me two days. So now I have over 4000 yards. Will start on the silk to go with it, will probably have to dye it, then off to think of a project. Will check Ravelry and start getting ideas


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We have had light snow all day so I did not attend church as I go to a Baptist church where the ladies wear skirts/dresses! Too cold today!

We will get 1-2" of snow tomorrow!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

We got about 1/2 inch yesterday, it was so pretty

It made me want to get my spinning wheel out, but I have a decision to make. I have alpaca, merino, a blend called 'The Queen's Garden', dyed silk hankies, or just plain silk. Might have to wait on the hankies until my hands are not so dry. But then again, so many knitting projects to do. Will have to to ponder.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> We got about 1/2 inch yesterday, it was so pretty
> 
> It made me want to get my spinning wheel out, but I have a decision to make. I have alpaca, merino, a blend called 'The Queen's Garden', dyed silk hankies, or just plain silk. Might have to wait on the hankies until my hands are not so dry. But then again, so many knitting projects to do. Will have to to ponder.


Oh been off of site for a bit that sounds so nice either way will be willing to except any you have left. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

whats everone up to?? Do you know what I discovered of late. Do not buy anything you think you need,as a year later and you have not used it will be going to St. Vinnies. Still not done digging up all the don't use and have not used, or used a bit but not long. :O :O


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Byrdie? I 'm worried about her


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, me too as think Ingried and ConanK/LillyK has returned. This site much nicer with lovely people. Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Has anyone heard from Byrdie? I 'm worried about her


no I don't think anyone has. Must not want to come on or has gone some where. Miss her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, me too as think Ingried and ConanK/LillyK has returned. This site much nicer with lovely people. Hugs


Well of course they are still here, just trolling and getting on everyones back. 
I keep forgetting to get
Cheese and Beer soup recipe out for you. Knock me on the head may help. :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Too much cat fur flying on Smoking & Obocare! I'm off that site for now!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, me too as think Ingried and ConanK/LillyK has returned. This site much nicer with lovely people. Hugs
> ...


Take your time as I have made a huge pot of beef veg soup so have to eat that for now. It has parsnips in it as I love them, plus lots of veggies. Will make yeast starter bread tomorrow for the soup.

Gotta go as it Is time for an old fashioned root beer float! I will stir out those calories! Ha! Ha!

Hugs!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Oh you are making me so hungry, oh beer float, wish I was there,and bread and soup yummy.
I am making Jambalaya in crock pot today, fat tuesday don't ya know.
then off to get a scalping or hair cut as they call it. Have given up on S and Ob care. You are right, they started knocking my faith yesterday enough of it. Will still read it but no commenting, 
take care now, and have a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. I did post but only faces to the Paro nord.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. I did post but only faces to the Paro nord.


Haven't read the new posts as started physical therapy yesterday as I lost lots of muscle when in bed so much. I am feeling better as Dr. said that was a rough kidney infection.

Sun is out today so that will make anyone feel better. Now, if the house would only clean itself! I'm also behind with knitting, but did take three shawl to where they take them to breast cancer center so guess that is something. They were just simple triangular ones that I make so when you run out of yarn, you are done!

All of your prayers have worked as Dr said don't give up yet you should still have some more time. I know any recovery could just be the last hurrah! Not going to think about it today as Scarlet said "tomorrow is another day!"

Love you guys! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. I did post but only faces to the Paro nord.


Yarnie you are too funny! Jane so happy you are feeling better. Joeysomma you are doing good getting to them on that topic. Shows what kind of people voted him it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Too much cat fur flying on Smoking & Obocare! I'm off that site for now!


Agree - it's terrible on there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. I did post but only faces to the Paro nord.
> ...


Very good news on your health, Jane. Happy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. I did post but only faces to the Paro nord.
> ...


Oh lady yeah, never stop praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You go Joeysmoma, So glad to have you put forth the facts. Learn a lot from you today.

Take it back I just had to put my two cents in, so sure you will feel the heat from the blast furance mouth of Par a noid. :~(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Hey haven't been on miss you lady, know Joeysmoma is busy with the tax mess, where have you been what are you up to????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. I did post but only faces to the Paro nord.
> ...


Still thinking of others with shawl making, love ya for that. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheesy Beer soup

1 package of shredded cheddar cheese, with white cheddar in it also if you like otherwise just yellow chedder (sharp is nice)
1/4 cup butter
1 medium onion chopped fine 1/2 cup
1 carrot chopped fine 1/2 cup
1 1/2 cups broccoli florets
2 cloves garlic
1/2 flour
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
5 cups chicken broth
1 12 ounce bottle of beer (11/2 cups) do not use dark beer.
1 cup whipping cream
1 1/2 cups frozen diced hash browns
10 slices bacon, fried crisp drained and chopped
1/3 cup parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon bottled hot sauce (did not use) no like hot
1/2 teaspoon worcestershire sauce. 
take cheese out and let sit for 30 minutes at room temperature.
In 4 quart dutch oven or pan throw in butter over medium heat until melted add onion carrots and garlic. Cook for about 8 to 10 mins. or until veges are tender, stirring ever so often.
Next stir in flour and dry mustard ( mixture will get thick.
Slowly stir in broth, cook and stir until bubbly. add beer and cream, stir in hash browns tatoes, and broccoli. Bring to a boil, reduce heat simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.
gradually stir in chedder cheeses, stirring after each addition until melted, now add bacon and Parmesan chees, hot peeper sauce,(yuck) and worcestershire sauce.
Now eat it up enjoy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh gees I really stirred up lady wow she needs to chill out. Was not even posting to her.
Now for the second time I have said today I am not posting there again. Please please you all tell me not to and keep me on track.
I still do not believe licky's find of man came from apes, egads the apes have walked upright since day one, and I do not know of anyone who looks like an ape, know a few that act like apes, but thats about it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

sissy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> sissy


Oh oh now you are picking on me too. Just feel like I am beat against a wall, do not have to will to keep it up. :roll: :roll:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

smooch

only tease the ones you love


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> smooch
> 
> only tease the ones you love


Knew you were teasing , whats life with out a little wit. You go girl. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wow I was really impressed with the state of the union address last night I could not take my eyes off it.

Oh you think I mean't his speech nada nada, same ole song just different year.

You must have seen it, I couldn't take my eyes off of it.
Those three men had wow the neatest ties on, and the colors wow. Men's fashion has come along way. Did you see them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No I didn't watch. Saw some funny pics on Facebook tho.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I stopped when I started screaming at the TV, what an arrogant liar. Dad was upset about how Obama snub someone trying to shake his hand, but couldn't remember who it was.

And all those stupid green ribbons. That ruins St. Patrick's Day.

Wish he would stop campaigning and do some work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I stopped when I started screaming at the TV, what an arrogant liar. Dad was upset about how Obama snub someone trying to shake his hand, but couldn't remember who it was.
> 
> And all those stupid green ribbons. That ruins St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> Wish he would stop campaigning and do some work.


Oh please don't wish him back to work look what he has done so far when he has. Wish for him to have a long vaction how does 4 years sound. :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> off2knit said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped when I started screaming at the TV, what an arrogant liar. Dad was upset about how Obama snub someone trying to shake his hand, but couldn't remember who it was.
> ...


But, but, but we would then be stuck with Biden.. OMG


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Three most dreaded words in the English language

Pres. Joe Biden


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> wow I was really impressed with the state of the union address last night I could not take my eyes off it.
> 
> Oh you think I mean't his speech nada nada, same ole song just different year.
> 
> ...


I noticed those ties - now can't remember except for the pink one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ladies I really did not think this through. Egads Biden, he had a hard time trying to stay wake during sosu add. I love how that the intials came out. Back to Biden could we not send him on a extend vaction too. Oh wait does that mean Harry Reid would be in charges. I really have to get into this problem and put more thought into to it. I wonder if we could send them to Oz', plus a few more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies I really did not think this through. Egads Biden, he had a hard time trying to stay wake during sosu add. I love how that the intials came out. Back to Biden could we not send him on a extend vaction too. Oh wait does that mean Harry Reid would be in charges. I really have to get into this problem and put more thought into to it. I wonder if we could send them to Oz', plus a few more.


If we send them to Oz, I'm sure obama will quickly run for Wizard of Oz - and be elected! Biden? He should go to the Chocolate Factory and be one of the Uumpa-Luumpas. Reid? He's from Nevada - let him take his chances with the Pirates of the Caribbean. ?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies I really did not think this through. Egads Biden, he had a hard time trying to stay wake during sosu add. I love how that the intials came out. Back to Biden could we not send him on a extend vaction too. Oh wait does that mean Harry Reid would be in charges. I really have to get into this problem and put more thought into to it. I wonder if we could send them to Oz', plus a few more.


I think the Speaker of the House is next in line after the VP.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies I really did not think this through. Egads Biden, he had a hard time trying to stay wake during sosu add. I love how that the intials came out. Back to Biden could we not send him on a extend vaction too. Oh wait does that mean Harry Reid would be in charges. I really have to get into this problem and put more thought into to it. I wonder if we could send them to Oz', plus a few more.
> ...


 :!: (Not questioning you - just surprised. That would be Republican Boehner!)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

After VP comes Sec. of State then Speaker of The House


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

President dies, VP becomes president and picks his own VP

Pres and VP dies together, Speaker of the House becomes Pres
and picks his VP

Pres, VP SoH dies, Senate Leader becomes Pres

Pres, VP, SoH, SL dies, Chief Justice of Supreme Court becomes pres.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is what I found online for succession AFTER Vice President:

"To assume the presidency, a person must also meet all the legal requirements to serve as president:

1. Speaker of the House
2. President pro Tempore of the Senate
3. Secretary of State
4. Secretary of the Treasury
5. Secretary of Defense
6. Attorney General
7. Secretary of the Interior
8. Secretary of Agriculture
9. Secretary of Commerce
10. Secretary of Labor
11. Secretary of Health & Human Services
12. Secretary of Housing & Urban Development
13. Secretary of Transportation
14. Secretary of Energy
15. Secretary of Education
16. Secretary of Veterans Affairs
17. Secretary of Homeland Security"

Democratic Sen. Patrick Leahy of Vermont was sworn in as president pro tempore of the Senate. The president pro tempore of the Senate is the longest serving Senator.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Since some of us had different lists, I checked again. I got this list from ushistory.org/gov/


Order of Succession to the Presidency

1  President of the United States
2  Vice-President of the United States
3  Speaker of the House of Representatives
4  President of the Senate Pro Tempore (becomes VP when Speaker becomes President)
(Cabinet Secretaries in Order of Post's Creation  see Unit 7)
5  Secretary of State
6  Secretary of the Treasury
7  Secretary of Defense
8  Attorney General
9, etc.  Remaining Cabinet Secretaries


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We're off to see the wizard the wonderful wizard of oz's. 
I am taking over the Presid see. I can run it better than anyone.;~0


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We're off to see the wizard the wonderful wizard of oz's.
> I am taking over the Presid see. I can run it better than anyone.;~0


You've got my vote, yarnlady!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies I really did not think this through. Egads Biden, he had a hard time trying to stay wake during sosu add. I love how that the intials came out. Back to Biden could we not send him on a extend vaction too. Oh wait does that mean Harry Reid would be in charges. I really have to get into this problem and put more thought into to it. I wonder if we could send them to Oz', plus a few more.
> ...


oh you are too too funny. love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I did it again, had to start, just could not leave it alone could I. Really didn't want to have been doing my best to stay away and not ruffle and feathers, but no off I went. Gee can't you people stop me when I open my big post???
Really find it so stupid posting as they have their side and have a right to post, but I get so hot under the collar about it. Really must step back now, and let it be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Doing family history on my hubby's side of family, son felt like crying when I told him about it. Hubby's mother came here in the 1938 and was listed as Hebrew,left from Germany, but was Austrian. As Hilter was already starting to kill the Jewish race, she said she was German, and when she got here, listed herself as Hebrew, what a time it was, am glad she was one to make it out safely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing family history on my hubby's side of family, son felt like crying when I told him about it. Hubby's mother came here in the 1938 and was listed as Hebrew,left from Germany, but was Austrian. As Hilter was already starting to kill the Jewish race, she said she was German, and when she got here, listed herself as Hebrew, what a time it was, am glad she was one to make it out safely.


Yes, thank goodness.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I did it again, had to start, just could not leave it alone could I. Really didn't want to have been doing my best to stay away and not ruffle and feathers, but no off I went. Gee can't you people stop me when I open my big post???
> Really find it so stupid posting as they have their side and have a right to post, but I get so hot under the collar about it. Really must step back now, and let it be.


Enjoying your posts, don't worry about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I still could not stay away, and did apologize even if not needed, but do not want some to use what is said as hateful, not the way a believer should be.

I do love it when posted fact from USA goverment site, how they try to use their wits to say how wrong I am. If they do not even believe their own goverement and believe jusst the media no wonder we are in the mess we are in. Also to say it did not include the military, wow they should go into site and really have a look.

Yes I am still going on there, just can't stand the things that are said, and the lack of really knowing what is going on in their own goverment. It's like they are in a fairy land and can not see what lays ahead.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yesterday wonderful weather here. In the 40's snow mealting sun shining. Guess what woke up to. High north winds, snow and blowing. Don't know what to wear each day.
But March is near now and sun up longer. 
Oh soon very soon I will be complain about being to warm. 
How is everyone doing kind of quite on here again. 

what you up too? Where are you going and what is on the needles. Miss all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm here . Just trying to stay out of trouble. Sunny today. Maybe go to store. I finished my mittens that I frogged to death. Haven't gotten started on anything else. Guess I am in a slump. Yarnie you are doing good with the facts. Don't give up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm here, too. Knitting a blanket and washcloths. Very simple. Leaving in a few minutes to pick up two grandchildren from school. Our Tuesday get-together - Mom and Dad come for dinner. It's so nice to have one of our three children in the neighborhood.

Georgia weather is like yours - changing. Can't make up its mind if it's still winter or if spring is here. I like the longer days - light until a little after six yesterday!

Have a lovely day!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just ripped out five rows of knitting. It is only ss, got lazy, and messed up a few stitches.

Yikes, what a banana head


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know how you feel, off2knit. Last night I made a mistake, tried un-knitting, couldn't figure out what or where the problem was, and had to rip about probably 15-20 rows. Back to the slip knot I started with. So now I'm starting the blanket all over again. Good thing I like it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just ripped out five rows of knitting. It is only ss, got lazy, and messed up a few stitches.
> 
> Yikes, what a banana head


  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

HOney's I am home, where are you???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This honey is home too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

where have you been you sure do get around. ;~)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> where have you been you sure do get around. ;~)


hehe. Went to the other and back.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> HOney's I am home, where are you???


I'm here!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting dizzy. lol Too much spinning.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD said:


> After VP comes Sec. of State then Speaker of The House


Hi Sue long time no talk are you OK?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Those people over there are "nuts" as what I said is not bad as I just think they had not jumped on me for a while so are having fun at my expense!

I cannot even knit they have me so upset.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sorry sweetie you have had a ruff time. Susan was on in Feb. she is not on now.
Wonder what happen to her.
Was over at R, and no one there so came back here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't get upset. Not worth it. What are you working on? I don't have a thing on my needles. Finished my dino for my great nephew. anyone see my picture of it? My great nephew is a doll.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Those people over there are "nuts" as what I said is not bad as I just think they had not jumped on me for a while so are having fun at my expense!
> 
> I cannot even knit they have me so upset.


Oh Janie , I know they did the same to me when calling me a bigot ect. 
It's not right, but don't let them do this to you. We love you and are here for you. /we knew what you meant. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes we did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting dizzy. lol Too much spinning.


Oh I didn't know you were in to spinning too. tops or merry go round. Whats your fav.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry sweetie you have had a ruff time. Susan was on in Feb. she is not on now.
> Wonder what happen to her.
> Was over at R, and no one there so came back here.


Guess I did not know the remark was bad because it is true! Martha just had to jump right in as that woman hates me!

I missed all of my good friends who knows I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.

It is soooooo good to be home!

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is a hard question . Maybe a top. I can stop it without jumping off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't get upset. Not worth it. What are you working on? I don't have a thing on my needles. Finished my dino for my great nephew. anyone see my picture of it? My great nephew is a doll.


Did not see it where is it located and I will look!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Guess I did not know the remark was bad because it is true! Martha just had to jump right in as that woman hates me!
> 
> I missed all of my good friends who knows I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> ...


Just let down your hair and put your feet up for a bit and have a coffee and cookie.
What are you knitting know??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did not see it where is it located and I will look!


Look at Bennett's dinosaur under Country Bumpkins pictures


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't get upset. Not worth it. What are you working on? I don't have a thing on my needles. Finished my dino for my great nephew. anyone see my picture of it? My great nephew is a doll.


no did you post it on pictures? I have to go have a look if you did.

Janie you should post some of your things on there too. You do such nice work. Plus they well pep you up with nice comments. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at Bennett's dinosaur under Country Bumpkins pictures


be right bback.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no did you post it on pictures? I have to go have a look if you did.
> 
> Janie you should post some of your things on there too. You do such nice work. Plus they well pep you up with nice comments. :thumbup:


Yes you should Jane. It does make you feel good to get the compliments. Everyone is sweet when they look at your pics.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie , I know they did the same to me when calling me a bigot ect.
> It's not right, but don't let them do this to you. We love you and are here for you. /we knew what you meant. :thumbup:


I know they are mean to you too so sorry about that as you are one very sweet lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bumpkins it is such a sweet toy and the little ones smile worth all the work I would say.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bumpkins it is such a sweet toy and the little ones smile worth all the work I would say.


I haven't seen him since he was 10months old. I was sick when they came home for Thanksgiving. My nephew and neice are very successful. It is hard to come up with something that they can't buy. I have made him toys and they all seem to like them. It made me happy to see his picture holding it. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just check over the hill and now they are concerned about Korea. Funny how they were all so sure we were crazy to worry about it, and now their main topic. What a nut case I am .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't seen him since he was 10months old. I was sick when they came home for Thanksgiving. My nephew and neice are very successful. It is hard to come up with something that they can't buy. I have made him toys and they all seem to like them. It made me happy to see his picture holding it. Thanks.


I think just looking at the picture he loves it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at Bennett's dinosaur under Country Bumpkins pictures


Where is that as I went to your name but did not see pictures! I don't know how to roam around KP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think he did by the picture. I had bought one of those music button but when I was going to put it in it didn't work. It sang Happy Birthday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know they are mean to you too so sorry about that as you are one very sweet lady.


Nay don't feel bad about me, I am so over them. I have learned how to shoot from the hips and do a dig right back. 
But I do know it is harder for you, so you just be kind to yourself and don't think they have won, because they only make themselves look stupid.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Where is that as I went to your name but did not see pictures! I don't know how to roam around KP.


 I will try to post it here. Give me a minute I am slow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he did by the picture. I had bought one of those music button but when I was going to put it in it didn't work. It sang Happy Birthday.


But he sure seem to love it. 
I did one of those music boxes with key on and put it into teddy bear had a time trying to tack it down so it would play with out the whole thing turning.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

You ladies are very sweet to me. Yes, I will post some of my pictures thanks for reminding me.

I want to see your pics Country.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will try to post it here. Give me a minute I am slow.


What a darling child--the toy too but cannot see too much of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Would like to stay and chat more, but am tired so will say God Bless you both, and Janie I am praying that God will give you his peace tonight . 
Much love and hugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But he sure seem to love it.
> I did one of those music boxes with key on and put it into teddy bear had a time trying to tack it down so it would play with out the whole thing turning.


I was wondering how the key would work. It was just a button that you mash. Have you post any of your things?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would like to stay and chat more, but am tired so will say God Bless you both, and Janie I am praying that God will give you his peace tonight .
> Much love and hugs.


Sweet dreams Yarnie. Tomorrow. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You ladies are very sweet to me. Yes, I will post some of my pictures thanks for reminding me.
> 
> I want to see your pics Country.


Go to my post and look at my topics under my pictures. I think that is the way you can do it. I have 37 topic check which one says pictures.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Getting sleepy so going to go to bed. Talk tomorrow. It is almost 10 PM here. Nighty night! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Getting sleepy so going to go to bed. Talk tomorrow. It is almost 10 PM here. Nighty night! Hugs, Jane


Sweet dreams to you too. xxx


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will try to post it here. Give me a minute I am slow.


Very very cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Very very cute!


 :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would like to stay and chat more, but am tired so will say God Bless you both, and Janie I am praying that God will give you his peace tonight .
> Much love and hugs.


Thanks, Yarnie as I am feeling much better to be among friends who knows I would not say things to hurt anyone--even the democrats! LOL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hi all! I just got home from work. I wonder what I missed. I had a busy day. must go see what they are doing. It doesn't sound good.


Martha joined the bashing as that is what she does. I think she a card short of a full deck! She enjoys slamming people as she thinks she is the police of KP. Heard from other people who have had her wrath!

She must read our quotes as they are listed in our profile.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Adorable picture

Maybe Martha has no life, is so angry at the world that the only way to feel better about herself is to put other people down, get others to cheer her nastiness and then she feels complete.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Adorable picture
> 
> Maybe Martha has no life, is so angry at the world that the only way to feel better about herself is to put other people down, get others to cheer her nastiness and then she feels complete.


You might just be right on that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all and do hope it is that way for all.

It is still cold here in low 20's may get up to 30's sometime today.

I have such a terrible job to do tomorrow (not). Have to go to James Chocolate factory to but candy for Dad, to take up to him next week.
This is not your run of the mill sit on the shelf for ever and ship out choloclates It is fresh candies made right there. The man who owns it makes small amounts, and oh it is so good. Might just have to buy some for myself.Life is hard sometimes isn't it, not when you go in there.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What ever you make believe me they will treasure and no matter how successful they are....Money can't buy it. Most mothers love hand made things for their kiddies. Special beyond words with love.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't seen him since he was 10months old. I was sick when they came home for Thanksgiving. My nephew and neice are very successful. It is hard to come up with something that they can't buy. I have made him toys and they all seem to like them. It made me happy to see his picture holding it. Thanks.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

CB What a cutie. He's in love with his dino.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What ever you make believe me they will treasure and no matter how successful they are....Money can't buy it. Most mothers love hand made things for their kiddies. Special beyond words with love.


You never know what makes someone happy. They do ask me to make them slippers so I guess I am good on presents for them. It is made with love . You all know that. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with you RU. Can't replace something made with love, and it will last longer than some of the sweaters and such you buy in stores.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will try to post it here. Give me a minute I am slow.


boys certainly love their dinosaurs. What a cutie your grandson is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> boys certainly love their dinosaurs. What a cutie your grandson is.


Thanks but he is my great nephew. But you are right my 4 grandsons are cuties too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How is everyone doing Janeway, thinking of you. See they slam you again. Not to worry, they will get tired of it soon and go onto someone else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you see what I put on there about the administration now wanting to start up the Clinton housing plan. It was a failure the first time now it will happen all over again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you see what I put on there about the administration now wanting to start up the Clinton housing plan. It was a failure the first time now it will happen all over again.


I haven't watch any news since last week. But I agree it was a failure the first time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have spent the last I don't know how many weeks, knitting that blame lace hat. Guess what My gauge was off I mean way off. It would fit a 2 year old. But is not baby soft so will be ripping that out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't watch any news since last week. But I agree it was a failure the first time.


why would they even try this again is beyond me. Plus to then tell the banks they would guarantee to back them if they go under. We did that once, and look how much money we lost.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why would they even try this again is beyond me. Plus to then tell the banks they would guarantee to back them if they go under. We did that once, and look how much money we lost.


I know. We lost alot and will never regain it. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't it just stupid what is going on J. Did you hear now President wants to do a Clinton again, and wants banks to lend money again to low income people to buy homes?

Guess we did not learn our lessons the first time.

Well you had better get out there while the picking is good and get that new home. You do know it will be a down turn and now the president has guarnteed, goverment would back them,and of course we know what is about to happen there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We built our home ourselves, and had the mortgage paid in 11 years, in 1984. Also had my husband business paid at the same time. My credit score is 794, And someone thinks it should be higher?
> What bothers me is that most people do not know how to use the money they have. In my work, I see those who make a good income and have nothing to show for it.


Gee you sound like my husband and I too. We didn't build our home, but before we retired every thing was paid off.

Wonder why they think that money grows on trees, and they live as if they have no worrys except for the next thing they want to buy.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder how many people have their money in the stock market instead of paying their mortgage and credit cards. I cannot see the stock market remaining high for very long. We took ours out of the 401k and put it in a CD just before the bubble burst the last time. But we were totally out of debt at that time. Would you believe they recently told me my credit score would be higher if I had a mortgage. I think I am to old to worry about a credit score.


It was either Stuart Varney or Lou Dobbs that reported that George Soros and Warren Buffet has started selling of stock. That was about 6 weeks ago, also Varney claims stock market is remaining high because Bernake<sp? continues to print. Having pc problems off and on for a few days, my tech will be here Fri. hopefully connection will be healthy again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lukka, hope you get it repaired soon. 

Wonder if it will go down stock market I mean. Like I don't know the answer to that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We lost 1/3 of our saving during that time. It will never be built by up. All that suffering and scraping. You can't make any off of cds either.Did you see the post where offtoknit posted yesterday not to put anything in a lock box? Government is going to control it all before long.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lost 1/3 of our saving during that time. It will never be built by up. All that suffering and scraping. You can't make any off of cds either.Did you see the post where offtoknit posted yesterday not to put anything in a lock box? Government is going to control it all before long.


Know how you feel, we lost and the goverment wins. Saw what offtoknit posted talk about big brother and taking away more freedoms. We keep losing more each day that passes.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi, and hope all are doing well

SE


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Fine here.J ust got up and still upset over last night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why would they even try this again is beyond me. Plus to then tell the banks they would guarantee to back them if they go under. We did that once, and look how much money we lost.


I know. That's how we got into the mess to begin with? It sure looks like they're trying to destroy this country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just "unwatched" Smoking and Obamacare. When they start poking fun at our difficulties, they're out of my life. I don't associate in person with obnoxious, cruel people like that, and I'm not doing it here.

I'm just glad I remembered that we can "unwatch" and stop getting emails. I must have had 50 yesterday! I can hardly believe the ignorance and blind allegiance to outdated notions that some people have, let alone the viciousness. How long will it take to get that out of my system. Ahh - I know - my knitting will help.

Yarnie and Janeway - we love you. We're so mad about all that nastiness. You have defenders - so just forget about those others. You might want to push that unwatch button, too.

Now to snuggle into my comfy denims, slip on those lovely pearls, and visit with my friends!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just wanted to say hi, and hope all are doing well
> 
> SE


Has anyone heard from Yarnie?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just "unwatched" Smoking and Obamacare. When they start poking fun at our difficulties, they're out of my life. I don't associate in person with obnoxious, cruel people like that, and I'm not doing it here.
> 
> I'm just glad I remembered that we can "unwatch" and stop getting emails. I must have had 50 yesterday! I can hardly believe the ignorance and blind allegiance to outdated notions that some people have, let alone the viciousness. How long will it take to get that out of my system. Ahh - I know - my knitting will help.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie as all of you ladies are wonderful friends!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Bonnie as all of you ladies are wonderful friends!


I agree - it's good to be here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is that unwatched button as I'm through with those bullies for good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

At the top of the site. Beside bookmark.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as now I see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as now I see it.


Did you get your baby blanket straighten out? I haven't gotten anything on the needles since the dino. I have been outside playing the last few days. It has been in the 70's . My son just killed a cotton mouth outside our door. So I guess Spring is here for sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have to be careful until winter now. I am scared. But the weather is beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have to be careful until winter now. I am scared. But the weather is beautiful.


Do you live near water? Those cotton mouth snakes are bad news! Be careful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you get your baby blanket straighten out? I haven't gotten anything on the needles since the dino. I have been outside playing the last few days. It has been in the 70's . My son just killed a cotton mouth outside our door. So I guess Spring is here for sure.


I have not worked on it as had PT today and for some reason was very tired so slept all afternoon. Eating leftovers for dinner. Temp here today was 80 with storms tonight had hail this PM according to news? Slept through it though!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a pond. Please pray for Arkansas. Tornado's !Clinton just got one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think my message got posted. We have pond but they stay around my flowers where I water them. Pleas pray for Arkansas. Tornado. One just hit Clinton. We have a kp lady that lives there. I will not be online because of weather. the wind is blowing hard and thundering. It was hot today and now the cool air is blowing in.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

So sorry as this warm weather is stirring up storms.

You may need someone with guns to hunt those snakes and kill them! They are so dangerous!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is still storming but I think the worst is past. Jane the boys kill them when they swim across the pond. When we see them around the house we use the straight hoe. Keep it by the back door. Not me I run. lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think we're getting your storms tonight. It's been beautiful here today - tiny leaves on the trees and flowers are out. Pollen everywhere - coughing, sneezing, snorting at my house!

No snakes that I know of. Yet. Thank goodness!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is still storming but I think the worst is past. Jane the boys kill them when they swim across the pond. When we see them around the house we use the straight hoe. Keep it by the back door. Not me I run. lol


Stay safe dear lady! Sending prayers and hugs to keep you safe!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we're getting your storms tonight. It's been beautiful here today - tiny leaves on the trees and flowers are out. Pollen everywhere - coughing, sneezing, snorting at my house!
> 
> No snakes that I know of. Yet. Thank goodness!


Oh, yes had doors open today and was sneezing my head off, coughing too! Maybe that is why I was so tired all afternoon!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Read a few pages on OBO site so it seems a few cannot leave me alone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's true - they can't manage without you, Jane!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's true - they can't manage without you, Jane!


I know as they are calling themselves grown-ups!

Cannot remember the name but is that person who told about our site on Ravelry Ingried? It sure sounds as if it is her.

I am having a wonderful life without those people.

Finally got this old computer to get online again as could not print any patterns.

There are several cookie recipes on today's KP so check them out.

I don't care if they are reading this site as Alcameron is telling them about this site too. Thought she was a nice person who wanted to be friends! I'm sure wrong about several people including Seattle Soul as she is also making sharky remarks, but they "love" her!

I apologized because I thought she had a rough life, but have been reading where she created most of it herself. We never really know about people.

Susan, even said she would eat a hat if I go back to that site--that would almost be worth reading about that event!

Oh, well, we are getting storms as they have been north of us but now we have some headed our way from Springfield.

Good night wonderful ladies!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Jane. But stop saying cookies. I still need to lose. Where are the recipes? lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm with you, Country. Too much chocolate at Easter and just kept going. This has to stop. I didn't see the cookie recipes - should look and make some for my grandkids. Maybe tomorrow.

Goodnight, ladies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Went to the site and it is locked down . What happened? I left and came back and it was locked. Never mind I went to the wrong page. Storm just got me confused.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night Jane. But stop saying cookies. I still need to lose. Where are the recipes? lol


I think it is under Chit Chat on today's April 10 KP! They sure look good.

I know as I must get rid of some weight as my dr's tell me to get rid of the extra weight, but I have such a large appetite! Then DH will say "do we have snacks?" So of course I eat with him. Guess we both should go on a diet!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Went to the site and it is locked down . What happened? I left and came back and it was locked.


What site? I will send you an email, not a PM


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know it is hard when everyone likes desserts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an addiction to ice cream too. Oink. lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Me too,CB! Hubby picked up a couple of quarts today because we don't know how long we'll be snowed in for. I have a scoop or 2 before I go to bed. I do it fore the calcium!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me too,CB! Hubby picked up a couple of quarts today because we don't know how long we'll be snowed in for. I have a scoop or 2 before I go to bed. I do it fore the calcium!


Yeah me too. :wink: ;-) :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have an addiction to ice cream too. Oink. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, yeah - for the calcium. Me, too. That's also why I drink my hot chocolate every day while I watch The Five. Very relaxing - good for the blood pressure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

About ice cream - I'll quote Dr. Seuss: "These things are fun, and fun is good." God bless him!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning all

What a glorious morning here in Virginia. But I will admit that the green cloud is everywhere.....meaning the pollen makes everything green.

Be safe out there friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

it the same here in Georgia - ah-choooooo!

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, it is around 60 today so better than the 80 temp yesterday. Took allergy pill so feeling much better, but must finish the baby quilt for tomorrow night.

Nothing on this pattern fit so had to piece the back! Ugh!! Got on my nerves as emailed the author of book and Joann's Fabric as the backing was also short as pkg said 45" but it was only 42" so it has been a problem as nothing fit together right, don't have time to piece another nor material!

Will try to send a pics so you can see what a time I've had!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad you're feeling better. My husband's off to the doctor for his cough.

This is a beautiful quilt. Did you get any satisfaction from Joanne's?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the blanket Jane. I made my daughter a pink gingham quilt and another baby from church. It lasted for years and it was used for a watching tv blanket. Wonder present! The mother will love you for it. Love, love the foot stool it caught my eye first. Thanks for posting your talented work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love the blanket Jane. I made my daughter a pink gingham quilt and another baby from church. It lasted for years and it was used for a watching tv blanket. Wonder present! The mother will love you for it. Love, love the foot stool it caught my eye first. Thanks for posting your talented work.


Thank you but I'm not one half as talented as my mother. I will take another picture that she made me out of wool yarn!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

They are beautiful Jane. That is one thing I have never tried. You are pretty talented yourself. It is so kind of you to share it with others.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So pretty. I love flowers in needlepoint, embroidery, cross-stitch - especially roses. That's so nice to have from your mother.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me too,CB! Hubby picked up a couple of quarts today because we don't know how long we'll be snowed in for. I have a scoop or 2 before I go to bed. I do it fore the calcium!


Absolutely necessary for proper storm preparation. Lots of ice cream and cake. Maybe some other necessities. LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. My husband's off to the doctor for his cough.
> 
> This is a beautiful quilt. Did you get any satisfaction from Joanne's?


No, Joanne's have not responded no do I expect a response as I don't think they care about one customer as the place is always crowded.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are beautiful Jane. That is one thing I have never tried. You are pretty talented yourself. It is so kind of you to share it with others.


Thank you as when I want to feel close to her, I go into the living room where I have several of her beautiful items she made for me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So pretty. I love flowers in needlepoint, embroidery, cross-stitch - especially roses. That's so nice to have from your mother.


Yes, here is another picture she made.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me too,CB! Hubby picked up a couple of quarts today because we don't know how long we'll be snowed in for. I have a scoop or 2 before I go to bed. I do it fore the calcium!


Oh, yes, my kind of people as I love ice cream but it really increases my cholesterol. I told my doctor what else am I going to give up as told him if I get very sick they will find a lot of my favorite things in my tummy! Ha!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, Joanne's have not responded no do I expect a response as I don't think they care about one customer as the place is always crowded.


We have a Joann's here, and they're just not friendly. They act like it's a chore to wait on you. I don't go there often because I discovered Hobby Lobby. In fact, I just got back from there. That store has the neatest stuff - and everything under the sun! I always enjoy going in there. You can go crazy with ideas just looking around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, here is another picture she made.


Yes your mother was an artist! Beautiful! My mother still can't sew on a button. She is left handed and blamed it that . Guess I took after my grandmothers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Freehand! That's truly amazing. You have some treasures there. No wonder the things you've posted look so good!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the lovely compliments but a lot of you ladies also do excellent crafts. 

My mother would draw pictures on the sidewalk when she did not have any other material to paint or craft. She only had white chalk but they were beautiful. Sadly the rain destroyed them. She never made anything Indian which is a shame as I would have loved those things.

Yea, I finished the quilt but it is crooked, but it will have to do here are the pics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What is on the to other side? Show us that too. I am nosy like Bonnie. You are fast. I like this one too. Ok the other side popped up. Slow conputer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Now, I'm tired so will go to bed! Goodnight ladies


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

No wonder you're tired - that's a lot of work! Very pretty. Good night, Jane and Margaret.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey Bumpkins, is it ice cream time yet? Get that calcium in girl! I am going to have 2 scoops of strawberries and cream.
Have a good night


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway, the quilt is awesome as are the other pics you posted. Very talented woman!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey Bumpkins, is it ice cream time yet? Get that calcium in girl! I am going to have 2 scoops of strawberries and cream.
> Have a good night


Patty alway ice cream time for me. I don't have any tho. I had 2 slices of homemade bread with sugar butter and cinnamon. Think the sprinkle of cinnamon helped me like your ice cream did? lol I love strawberries and cream. What brand? We have Blue Bell, Yarnells and Blue Bunny here. Oh me! oink want some now!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We usually get Kemps, but DH went to a different store and got Bryer's. It's sooo creamy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I need to stop talking about it. lol We lost a friend from Cancer tonight. I could have eated a big bowl of it. Helps with heart ache.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I need to stop talking about it. lol We lost a friend from Cancer tonight. I could have eated a big bowl of it. Helps with heart ache.


So sorry for your grief about your loss, sending prayers. ((( ))) big hug! Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Jane. We haven't seen him in years but have kept up on FB.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, the quilt is awesome as are the other pics you posted. Very talented woman!


Thank you as it kept me busy as nothing fit! It really got on my nerved! ha! Will give it away tonight at baby shower. The flannel one is for tomorror's church baby shower. Someone gave the flannel in a bag of material so put them together.

Bought the backing with the kitty's at Joann's, but it was only 42" wide not 45". So it became necessary to put pieces on the back too. The front material was from scraps. I just put together what I find as do try to sort fabric by colors.

Have a very understanding husband! I put an article on KP but of course it did not made today's forum so look under topic of things I have made.

KP never puts anything on the forum that I post. I'm on a crochet site and Ravelry that is much friendlier, but stay here because of so many friends.

Going to PT so will be out of here today and tonight as the baby shower.

Have a wonderful day my friends. Hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sorry for your grief about your loss, sending prayers. ((( ))) big hug! Jane


I'm so sorry, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sorry for your grief about your loss, sending prayers. ((( ))) big hug! Jane


Oh, I misread. I thought Jane had lost a friend. Country - I'm so sorry about your friend.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Me too


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

hello you seem like a nice bunch on here may I join you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You surely can. Always like to meet new friends. What are you knitting now? Nothing for me right now. Got to get on my youngest Gs's 6th birthday zebra.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend, CB. I hate cancer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, I misread. I thought Jane had lost a friend. Country - I'm so sorry about your friend.


Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend, CB. I hate cancer.


Thanks . He thought he had it beat. I knew at Christmas the cancer had came back. I was just shocked when I got the news last night that he died His wife is only 54. She is the sweetest little thing. The kids live close by so she will have them to lean on. Bless her. I hate cancer too! It is the worst ever. My son is in training at the hospital to be a nurse. He came by today and said his 84 yo patience has liver cancer. He is tender hearted like me. He was upset then he upset me.


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You surely can. Always like to meet new friends. What are you knitting now? Nothing for me right now. Got to get on my youngest Gs's 6th birthday zebra.


Thats so nice of you. I have deside to do a lace shawl. I had trouble with last project so am trying a new one.


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks . He thought he had it beat. I knew at Christmas the cancer had came back. I was just shocked when I got the news last night that he died His wife is only 54. She is the sweetest little thing. The kids live close by so she will have them to lean on. Bless her. I hate cancer too! It is the worst ever. My son is in training at the hospital to be a nurse. He came by today and said his 84 yo patience has liver cancer. He is tender hearted like me. He was upset then he upset me.


Oh that is very sad. But if you believe in Jesus you do know where they are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Steve is in Heaven. We met in church. He was a Christian. His boys are pastors. It doesn make it better knowing where he is.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ewe who said:


> hello you seem like a nice bunch on here may I join you.


Yes, you may as we enjoy talking to each other and talking about crafts and just being friendly. Welcome to this site!

Sending prayers and hugs! Janeway


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning lovely ladies, feel would come on here and see how all are doing. Ice Cream have you tried Magmun bars, oh my gosh dark choclate is wonderful and they have a couple of different favor's mint carmel. The best.
Have to either start carving, or knitting one of the two, havn't felt like doing anything of late.
It snowed last night I wonder if it ever will turn to spring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Come go with me to my plant swap Yarnie. We can go get some cream after. Have a great day. XXXX


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning lovely ladies, feel would come on here and see how all are doing. Ice Cream have you tried Magmun bars, oh my gosh dark choclate is wonderful and they have a couple of different favor's mint carmel. The best.
> Have to either start carving, or knitting one of the two, havn't felt like doing anything of late.
> It snowed last night I wonder if it ever will turn to spring.


Hello, Yarnie, good to hear from you glad you are feeling better. Missed your input lovely lady. (((Big hugs))) Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Come go with me to my plant swap Yarnie. We can go get some cream after. Have a great day. XXXX


Love your Avatar CB as it is so inviting! What plants do you swap?

It will be garden time soon (I hope). I'm ready for homegrown lettuce then other veggies as warm weather permits. Hugs, Jane


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning lovely ladies, feel would come on here and see how all are doing. Ice Cream have you tried Magmun bars, oh my gosh dark choclate is wonderful and they have a couple of different favor's mint carmel. The best.
> Have to either start carving, or knitting one of the two, havn't felt like doing anything of late.
> It snowed last night I wonder if it ever will turn to spring.


Hi Yarnie. Welcome back. Do you have time to swing by the Obamacare thread? The ladies there would so like to talk to you!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

So much for the promise to stay away.

But then, I suppose talking about flowers and deer must get pretty tame compared to the fun of spreading venom.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi Yarnie. Welcome back. Do you have time to swing by the Obamacare thread? The ladies there would so like to talk to you!


Sorry wrong post


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> So much for the promise to stay away.
> 
> But then, I suppose talking about flowers and deer must get pretty tame compared to the fun of spreading venom.


Sorry thought someone had posted words.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi Yarnie. Welcome back. Do you have time to swing by the Obamacare thread? The ladies there would so like to talk to you!


Yarnie, don't do it! They would NOT love to talk to you. They will want to argue with you and blame you and demean you. There is something wrong with people who get their kicks that way.

It has gotten bad again, and I'm not posting there any more. I hope you won't do it. There are a few nice women on there, but there are many whose main goal is to provoke dispute and use discussion as an excuse to abuse others.

It's not a healthy place to be. Read if you must, but I wouldn't respond. You will eventually be drawn into the fire. They will ridicule your faith and your values. I tried to be rational and kind, and I found myself just getting mad every day at the unkind comments. Worse than unkind. Who needs that?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Yarnie, hey

Wow to be in the company of someone that is a celebrity. You have groupies, how exciting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, don't do it! They would NOT love to talk to you. They will want to argue with you and blame you and demean you. There is something wrong with people who get their kicks that way.
> 
> It has gotten bad again, and I'm not posting there any more. I hope you won't do it. There are a few nice women on there, but there are many whose main goal is to provoke dispute and use discussion as an excuse to abuse others.
> 
> It's not a healthy place to be. Read if you must, but I wouldn't respond. You will eventually be drawn into the fire. They will ridicule your faith and your values. I tried to be rational and kind, and I found myself just getting mad every day at the unkind comments. Worse than unkind. Who needs that?


I wouldn't go back if I were Yarnlady, either. It's very difficult to maintain a balanced response when in the minority. I know from personal experience. There are people on the right who enjoy stirring the pot and do so with the intention of getting someone angry quite frequently then like to say that it's all the liberals who are nasty. I can cite pages and pages of the most horrendous accusations and degradations of Democratic political figures (mostly the Obama family) posted not only to vent but to anger and upset the other side.
If one answers "in kind" one is characterized as being particularly vile. It works both ways. Just my opinion.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I wouldn't go back if I were Yarnlady, either. It's very difficult to maintain a balanced response when in the minority. I know from personal experience. There are people on the right who enjoy stirring the pot and do so with the intention of getting someone angry quite frequently then like to say that it's all the liberals who are nasty. I can cite pages and pages of the most horrendous accusations and degradations of Democratic political figures (mostly the Obama family) posted not only to vent but to anger and upset the other side.
> If one answers "in kind" one is characterized as being particularly vile. It works both ways. Just my opinion.


Personally, you are part of the problem not the solution. If this is your way of an apology, it is lame

It almost appears like you are stalking her and her friends


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Personally, you are part of the problem not the solution. If this is your way of an apology, it is lame


This was not an apology because I don't think I did anything wrong. I used the words "omnipotent" and "omnipresent" to refer to Ingried that Yarnie took objection to, but I did Not mean for it to be in a religious context.
You, my dear Empress (talk about setting yourself up as a supreme being), are one of the snippiest Catholics I've ever been in contact with, and I know a ton. I'm not here to cause trouble the way you do. You can believe that or not. I empathize with Yarnie and that's what I was doing here. I shall leave. 
Bye bye to those among you who are actually very nice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

P.S. i am not stalking anyone. Why would I want to do that?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> This was not an apology because I don't think I did anything wrong. I used the words "omnipotent" and "omnipresent" to refer to Ingried that Yarnie took objection to, but I did Not mean for it to be in a religious context.
> You, my dear Empress (talk about setting yourself up as a supreme being), are one of the snippiest Catholics I've ever been in contact with, and I know a ton. I'm not here to cause trouble the way you do. You can believe that or not. I empathize with Yarnie and that's what I was doing here. I shall leave.
> Bye bye to those among you who are actually very nice.


Thank you Baby Jesus for hearing my prayers

I cause no problems. What you perceive as a problem is your reaction to someone reflecting back some of your statements and you do not like it


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Thank you Baby Jesus for hearing my prayers
> 
> I cause no problems. What you perceive as a problem is your reaction to someone reflecting back some of your statements and you do not like it


You actually thanked Jesus for hearing your prayers for getting away from me? If only you knew....
There are a ton of things and people who could use your prayers. I am not the only one who perceives you as being the least Christian of the group on this thread. I am thankful for those like CB who truly care about people. She is a good person to emulate.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You actually thanked Jesus for hearing your prayers for getting away from me? If only you knew....
> There are a ton of things and people who could use your prayers. I am not the only one who perceives you as being the least Christian of the group on this thread. I am thankful for those like CB who truly care about people. She is a good person to emulate.


No for you getting away from this thread.

Thought you were leaving. Miss me or stalking me?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Thank you Baby Jesus for hearing my prayers
> 
> I cause no problems. What you perceive as a problem is your reaction to someone reflecting back some of your statements and you do not like it


Snippy Catholic? LOL! I love it! Never change, Off2Knit! Mr. Rogers and I love you just the way you are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Who is CB? Conan/Cheeky? All these aliases confuse me. But then, I'm easily confused.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I think she is referring to Country B. 

How is your weather? Sunny, clear but chilly here. But car is covered in that awful yellow pollen. Want to open the windows, but don't need that in my house


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Who is CB? Conan/Cheeky? All these aliases confuse me. But then, I'm easily confused.


Country Bumpkins


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Of all the things in the world, what three things - objects - would make you happiest right now. Not a goal, like world peace or finally finishing that knitting project, but something that could be handed to you right now. 

One, two, or three wishes for you. EXCEPT money.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll start - at this moment, I would like someone to hand me a hamburger, a bag of chips, and a vanilla milkshake. Steak and Shake - where are you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've thought of something else already - I wish someone would give me three skeins of light pink sparkly yarn - I'll trade my hamburger, chips, and milkshake for them!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hummmmmm

A steak topped with blue cheese and roasted asparagus. Humm maybe I should go to the store and treat myself.

I have light pink mohair to give you, but it is not sparkly


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love your Avatar CB as it is so inviting! What plants do you swap?
> 
> It will be garden time soon (I hope). I'm ready for homegrown lettuce then other veggies as warm weather permits. Hugs, Jane


Jane we have everything you can think of. Flowers , bushes, trees and vegetables. You take whatever you want and then swap. I have gotten some many wonderful thing. Mike Huckleby started the Nature Center when he was governor. His wife has one too. Made some good friends there. Jane the Avatar is my back porch last year. It doesn't look like that yet but working on it .I am looking forward to tomatoes. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think she is referring to Country B.
> 
> How is your weather? Sunny, clear but chilly here. But car is covered in that awful yellow pollen. Want to open the windows, but don't need that in my house


Warm and sunny. Alittle cool. My kind of weather. I am getting in the mood for growing. Won't be hearing too much for me because I will be outside in the sun. PLAYING! The tornado weather cleared alittle pollen out but more dropping. I thought it was raining one day but it was the pollen dropping out of the trees.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hummmmmm
> 
> A steak topped with blue cheese and roasted asparagus. Humm maybe I should go to the store and treat myself.
> 
> I have light pink mohair to give you, but it is not sparkly


Oh, thank you - but I must have sparkles for Claudia. She's 4, and sparkles are a necessity. You have much finer taste in food than I do! I must follow your example. Maybe you'll have that at your pot luck?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

We had a gully washer yesterday, so that blasted pollen is just reappearing now. But at least the storm was not as dangerous as they were around the country.

off to spin outside, glorious


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane we have everything you can think of. Flowers , bushes, trees and vegetables. You take whatever you want and then swap. I have gotten some many wonderful thing. Mike Huckleby started the Nature Center when he was governor. His wife has one too. Made some good friends there. Jane the Avatar is my back porch last year. It doesn't look like that yet but working on it .I am looking forward to tomatoes. :XD:


I'd like to sit on that back porch and visit with this group!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you Andrea and Nancy for the sweet words. You know I have acted ugly at times . I've said snarky things back. I am trying to not to that anymore. Please don't build me up to tear anyone else down. It makes me sad. I think we all need to stop fighting. Please. Just because we (both sides)disagree there is no reason to fight about it. It has gotten too ugly for us mama's and grandma's. If I have hurt anyone please forgive me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Warm and sunny. Alittle cool. My kind of weather. I am getting in the mood for growing. Won't be hearing too much for me because I will be outside in the sun. PLAYING! The tornado weather cleared alittle pollen out but more dropping. I thought it was raining one day but it was the pollen dropping out of the trees.


Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to sit on that back porch and visit with this group!


All are welcome when I get it all back together. If I don't stay off of here I will never get it done.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All are welcome when I get it all back together. If I don't stay off of here I will never get it done.


We should all buy Power Ball tickets, then a group party on the winner


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you Andrea and Nancy for the sweet words. You know I have acted ugly at times . I've said snarky things back. I am trying to not to that anymore. Please don't build me up to tear anyone else down. It makes me sad. I think we all need to stop fighting. Please. Just because we (both sides)disagree there is no reason to fight about it. It has gotten too ugly for us mama's and grandma's. If I have hurt anyone please forgive me.


Thank for your kind words, CB. You remind me of the hymn, you will know they are Christians by their love. Even when you get angry your goodness shines through with the light of Christ. It's you who lets her little light shine and does it shine! You make me smile when you appear. I have total respect for you and I will never say anything unkind to you or hurtful. Promise.
Have a wonderful day CB!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> We should all buy Power Ball tickets, then a group party on the winner


Yes, I would join with all of you as the money would be nice. I would share with my friends as would not know what to do with money. Would buy lots of yarn for charity. Making a good cake for tomorrow's church dinner and tuna casserole.

I'll email those who want the recipe as there are "trolls" on the draw bridge!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Your apologies are appropriate, but would be better when accompanied by genuine repentence and a commitment to mend your ways.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Didn't you swear KP off just a few hours ago?

Posting repeatedly about not posting *is* posting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank for your kind words, CB. You remind me of the hymn, you will know they are Christians by their love. Even when you get angry your goodness shines through with the light of Christ. It's you who lets her little light shine and does it shine! You make me smile when you appear. I have total respect for you and I will never say anything unkind to you or hurtful. Promise.
> Have a wonderful day CB!


Thanks Nancy that really means alot to me. It really does. I have never had such a nice compliment. Have a great day too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> We should all buy Power Ball tickets, then a group party on the winner


We'd make millions - meet in Hawaii to split it all up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, thank you - but I must have sparkles for Claudia. She's 4, and sparkles are a necessity. You have much finer taste in food than I do! I must follow your example. Maybe you can get a job as a chef!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thank you - but I must have sparkles for Claudia. She's 4, and sparkles are a necessity. You have much finer taste in food than I do! I must follow your example. Maybe you can get a job as a chef!!
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of here for a while as going to a church dinner for the elderly ladies as the men are cooking and serving! Should be interesting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Out of here for a while as going to a church dinner for the elderly ladies as the men are cooking and serving! Should be interesting!


 Have fun! :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Guess who got freckles today. Don't worry,will put my mask on tomorrow to cover them up for church. Enjoy the dinner Jane. We're having breakfast for supper. Too busy playing in the dirt to cook all day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, it was very nice so thought I would check in to say hi to friends. 

Thanks for funny email. Those nuts thinks OFF2Knit is the lady of the lake who was our Queen. I still get emails from her, but she And Cherf are too busy with other things.

I invited OFF2KNIT to this site as she is one lovely lady and it is a joy to have her!

Ewe who, is also nice so good to have her input.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB I was thinking of you today and your friend who died.Have you ever heard of Corrie Ten Boon? She truly was a servant of God. She and her family lived in Haarlem, Holland. During the occupation of the Nazi's the family took in Jews and gentiles in the underground resistance movement. Someone turned them in and the Gestapos came in and took them and 5 other people they found. They didn't find all of them. The resistance movement got the rest out. But Corrie and her family were sent to prison and then to a concentration camp. Corrie lost her whole family including her beloved sister Besty who died in Ravensbruck concentration camp. They were at least together for a short time there. Corrie survide, this was a family of great faith, but Corrie after what had happen kept praying for God to forgive her for hating her enemies from there. She met one of the man who was a guard from Ravensbruck, and that's when she got her faith back. 
I saw this lovely lady on a program in the 70's after I had excepted Christ, and was amaze what she had gone through, and how she had such a deep faith still in Jesus. She has two books, that I have readed The Hiding Place and Tramp for the Lord. I hope if you haven't read them you will. All of you. She was the Billy Graham for women. She died April 15, 1983 at the age of 91. What a welcome she must have had in Heaven. 
There are some Ladies on KP that would love to see me fall, and the only way it will happen is if Jesus lets go of me. 
I have back away from it now and will not be drag down there any more. I would whather have faith, and know I have been forgiven, then to turn back to that again. We as a group have such faith, that some can not understand, but we are also human, at least I was in that state so I have stayed away from here, and have my act together with the Lord. I know you all understand.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

You excepted Christ? And he didn't mind???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie, Corrie Ten Boom is one of my favorite. I love the part of her book about the fleas. She really is an inspiration to me. Yes Yarnie we all fall but Jesus is there to help us back up. If you asked forgiveness from Him then it is forgotten. Good to have you back. I for one don't want anyone to fall . I say it is all in the past. Jesus won
t let go of anyone John 6:36 is proof of that. Thanks for reminding me of Corrie. She was a real hero of mine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You excepted Christ? And he didn't mind???


Now , now we are trying to be nice here.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

The Hiding Place is a great book. I love the part about the fleas too, but also the part where her dad explains to her about God meeting our needs as needed. Also she was not young when she was at the concentration camp. 
She was a remarkable woman.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now , now we are trying to be nice here.


He loved me so much that he died on the cross for my sins and all I have to do is ask for his forgiveness. In fact he loves everyone on this earth, and wants all to be save. But there will come a time when he closes his door on the ones who will not except him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> The Hiding Place is a great book. I love the part about the fleas too, but also the part where her dad explains to her about God meeting our needs as needed. Also she was not young when she was at the concentration camp.
> She was a remarkable woman.


Wasn't she, the life she had on this earth was offal , but look how she turned it around and left such goodness behind her.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Have you read "The Shack"? I found it a very healing book. My friend could never understand how I could accept the Trinity, and how I believe The Father is nothing but love. She grew up with the idea of Fire and Brimstone. How horrible, to live in such fear. But she read that book, and she still is not convinced, but she understands how I find the Trinity so comforting


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

For the last two years I have wanted to get my shelf Santa face done. Keep finding excuse not to do it. This year I am going to finish it. It's just a face and is not that hard to do. You would think after I taught carving at night school, and senior center I would get something done. Same with knitting the last couple of weeks. Rip out lace cap was doing. Then knitted on wrong side of sweater, heart is not into doing it right now.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB I was thinking of you today and your friend who died.Have you ever heard of Corrie Ten Boon? She truly was a servant of God. She and her family lived in Haarlem, Holland. During the occupation of the Nazi's the family took in Jews and gentiles in the underground resistance movement. Someone turned them in and the Gestapos came in and took them and 5 other people they found. They didn't find all of them. The resistance movement got the rest out. But Corrie and her family were sent to prison and then to a concentration camp. Corrie lost her whole family including her beloved sister Besty who died in Ravensbruck concentration camp. They were at least together for a short time there. Corrie survide, this was a family of great faith, but Corrie after what had happen kept praying for God to forgive her for hating her enemies from there. She met one of the man who was a guard from Ravensbruck, and that's when she got her faith back.
> I saw this lovely lady on a program in the 70's after I had excepted Christ, and was amaze what she had gone through, and how she had such a deep faith still in Jesus. She has two books, that I have readed The Hiding Place and Tramp for the Lord. I hope if you haven't read them you will. All of you. She was the Billy Graham for women. She died April 15, 1983 at the age of 91. What a welcome she must have had in Heaven.
> There are some Ladies on KP that would love to see me fall, and the only way it will happen is if Jesus lets go of me.
> I have back away from it now and will not be drag down there any more. I would whather have faith, and know I have been forgiven, then to turn back to that again. We as a group have such faith, that some can not understand, but we are also human, at least I was in that state so I have stayed away from here, and have my act together with the Lord. I know you all understand.


Praying for you lovely lady as yes, you do have Jesus in your heart. I pray for you every night. Love you great lady, Hugs, Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Have you read "The Shack"? I found it a very healing book. My friend could never understand how I could accept the Trinity, and how I believe The Father is nothing but love. She grew up with the idea of Fire and Brimstone. How horrible, to live in such fear. But she read that book, and she still is not convinced, but she understands how I find the Trinity so comforting


Oh I will have to give that one a look up. Have you read the one Proof Of Heaven, a Neurosurgeon's Journey into the Afterlife, by Eben Alexander, M.D. if not you have to it is real life and death story that happen to him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Praying for you lovely lady as yes, you do have Jesus in your heart. I pray for you every night. Love you great lady, Hugs, Jane


Ah Janie, I pray for you too. That's why we are all so close and others do not understand. We have him on our side too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wasn't she, the life she had on this earth was offal , but look how she turned it around and left such goodness behind her.


Can you image the hell she went thru? Plus losing her sister there. I loved the part where they slipped the Bible in. Also the end where she was in the hospital. They served her linen napkins. She was overwhelmed by the luxury of even a napkin. God is so good to us if we will just look to Him. I know He has lifted me up out of my hell on earth. He will do it for anyone that looks to Him. I don't deserve His Love but He gave His life that I may live. It never gets old either. His Amazing Grace.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, I posted on KP "some things I have made lately" so check them our as I took your suggestion. Had lots of replies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you image the hell she went thru? Plus losing her sister there. I loved the part where they slipped the Bible in. Also the end where she was in the hospital. They served her linen napkins. She was overwhelmed by the luxury of even a napkin. God is so good to us if we will just look to Him. I know He has lifted me up out of my hell on earth. He will do it for anyone that looks to Him. I don't deserve His Love but He gave His life that I may live. It never gets old either. His Amazing Grace.


Amen, Country, very well said. Praise The Lord!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have had a lot of people wanting the pattern for the shawl in my Avatar. This shawl went to the cancer center for some lovely lady who is having chemo. I said a prayer over it for God's love and healing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Must go to bed as church day tomorrow AM then we oldies get together again for an evening meal where I will take a pineapple cake and a tuna casserole.

If you want the recipe for the cake PM me.

Nighty night my friends, hugs Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, I posted on KP "some things I have made lately" so check them our as I took your suggestion. Had lots of replies.


Oh am off to look. Have been going in and out here trying to get things done around here. But will now have a look.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wow Janie they are beautiful I am so happy you posted them. I am glad you did it and posted them. Night lady


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Jane. Sleep tight. XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> For the last two years I have wanted to get my shelf Santa face done. Keep finding excuse not to do it. This year I am going to finish it. It's just a face and is not that hard to do. You would think after I taught carving at night school, and senior center I would get something done. Same with knitting the last couple of weeks. Rip out lace cap was doing. Then knitted on wrong side of sweater, heart is not into doing it right now.


Yarnie I am going to try to post some of my santas. It will take me a few minutes. My heart is not into starting something new either. I am changing my heart to flowers. I am tired of the house.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I am going to try to post some of my santas. It will take me a few minutes. My heart is not into starting something new either. I am changing my heart to flowers. I am tired of the house.


o.k , but can I look at them tomorrow, i do have to finish up here and get to bed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Must go to bed as church day tomorrow AM then we oldies get together again for an evening meal where I will take a pineapple cake and a tuna casserole.
> 
> If you want the recipe for the cake PM me.
> 
> Nighty night my friends, hugs Jane


yes to all the above.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Except Him?

I believe the book you need most at the moment is a dictionary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I will have to give that one a look up. Have you read the one Proof Of Heaven, a Neurosurgeon's Journey into the Afterlife, by Eben Alexander, M.D. if not you have to it is real life and death story that happen to him.


Yarnie, I finished that book about a month ago. I loved it, especially the way explained how as a man of science, he thought he knew what happened in near-death experiences - until it happened to him. Great book!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I am going to try to post some of my santas. It will take me a few minutes. My heart is not into starting something new either. I am changing my heart to flowers. I am tired of the house.


Wow - so many Christmas wonders! Love that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Have you read "The Shack"? I found it a very healing book. My friend could never understand how I could accept the Trinity, and how I believe The Father is nothing but love. She grew up with the idea of Fire and Brimstone. How horrible, to live in such fear. But she read that book, and she still is not convinced, but she understands how I find the Trinity so comforting


I also enjoyed that book - loved the explanation of God's comfort during a child's crisis. (Don't want to give too much away.) I thought of the people at the World Trade Center. It was very good. I heard recently that he wrote another, but I can't remember the title.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yarnie, I was at a big potluck dinner and the wife of one of my friends who were around my parents age nudged me and said let's clean up some of these dirty dishes. When we started to wash dishes, she rolled up her sleeves and I saw the tattoo on her arm from her time in the concentration camps. She was in Bergen-Belsen, Dachau and Auschwitz. It's strange how something so small, a couple of little lightning bolts and a series of numbers can be so horrible to see.

If any of you want to hear what I think is the best rendition of "Amazing Grace" go to Youtube, search for "Doc Watson Amazing Grace" and and have a listen. He was a great man, and was one of the finest Christians I have every known. Check out "Doc Watson performs "Nights In White Satin" by the Moody Blues" which he played for me the night the video was made.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yarnie, I was at a big potluck dinner and the wife of one of my friends who were around my parents age nudged me and said let's clean up some of these dirty dishes. When we started to wash dishes, she rolled up her sleeves and I saw the tattoo on her arm from her time in the concentration camps. She was in Bergen-Belsen, Dachau and Auschwitz. It's funny how something so small, a couple of little lightning bolts and a series of numbers can be so horrible to see.


I agree SS. It would go right to my heart. Buster is doing better. Came to see Gramma today. Thanks!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree SS. It would go right to my heart. Buster is doing better. Came to see Gramma today. Thanks!


There are several versions. Pick the one Doc does solo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> There are several versions. Pick the one Doc does solo.


I don't understand. I am tired.Versions of what?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't understand. I am tired.Versions of what?


Sorry, I suggested going to Youtube and searching "doc watson amazing grace" and pick one of the solo versions if you want to hear a fine rendition of Amazing Grace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Sorry, I suggested going to Youtube and searching "doc watson amazing grace" and pick one of the solo versions if you want to hear a fine rendition of Amazing Grace.






 That was great SS. It reminded me of growing up. My grandpa played a fiddle and my daddy and his brothers a quitar. Sounds like them playing and singing. Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB up early was really to tired last night to wait to see your Santa's. I love them so christmas like. Are any of them hand carved? We have a man up here who uses a chain saw to carve out animals and such on logs. They aare so neat, but cost a fortune. 

I see you have started your day early too. Guess what snowed over night and now sleet has set in. It's the middle of April, sure would like a little spring here. Wonder if April snow brings May flowers????
I don't even know what the sun looks like anymore. We are having rain most of next week and have flooding going on all over the state. One town up north is on alert as their dam is staring to cave in. Minn. has a lot of snow and up north here to. If both states have a fast melt Mississippi will flood again. That is the worst part of it all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie the 5 Santa's in the middle of the mantel are carved by hand. They are from an other crafters. All the others are mine and DH's. Only the details are craved on ours. Dh cuts them out after I draw them, then turns them over to me . It is cloudy here . We have to get the grands up for church in a few minutes. Trying to catch up on KP . Snnnnnnnnnnnow and ice again?!! I couldn't stand it. Poor you!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Yarnie, hey girlfriend.

Snow and sleet, horrible. I think you are not going to have a Spring this year, right to Summer. Isn't your state bird the mosquito? Hope all that snow does not turn into flooding, that would be even worse.

Right now it is in the high 40's and sunny. I will need to put away the sweaters and look for my cotton tees. But as soon as I do that, wammo we will get blasted with an Arctic front, I am sure of it.

So glad to see you again hugs SE


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Speak for yourself, Sam.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have seen the tatoo's to. I have also seen pictures that my childhood friends father took as his army division was one of the first to reach the concentration camps. The pictures of bodies stack up so high and pictures of those who survived there are no words to discribe it. To think it only took one man to lead up to that. Such haterd, I hope we never see a person like that again in this world.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Yarnie, hey girlfriend.
> 
> Snow and sleet, horrible. I think you are not going to have a Spring this year, right to Summer. Isn't your state bird the mosquito? Hope all that snow does not turn into flooding, that would be even worse.
> 
> ...


 Oh yes our state bird, and we should have a good crop this year. Bug spray will be in demand and sure there will be a shortage.

Oh sure brag about putting winter clothes away, I was thinking about that for one day last week. But the thought passes


Wonder where the gobal warming is, could use some right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wish y'all could go to church with me. We have the most wonderful Praise and Worship leader. He trys to fit a song in for all different kinds of music. He plays an up beat song at first , maybe a hymn, then a moving song. We have alot of instraments and a great choir. We have wonderfulsoloist. There are alot of soul singers too. Love them. We know how to Praise the Lord. Our pastor is very good. He is a very good speaker. He is very comical so that helps hold our attention. We have prayer for the hurting . We have a large altar where it is always feeled up. Always moving. So many are hurt. It always refreshs me after I go even the days I don't want to go I feel better. Lets me know that my problems are not as bad as some and makes me thankfu.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

sounds lovely

Always believed if you sang you were praying twice


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> sounds lovely
> 
> Always believed if you sang you were praying twice


Oh I love that. It is worship. Later!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You do know CB you can carve if you can draw out the faces as you have said you do. Go to Hobby Lobby they have exacto (spell wrong) knives with changable blades, and they are not expensive. Always told people in my classes to buy them as if they like carving, they were not out a lot of money. Also if you do want to try it buy bass wood as it is the easiest to carve on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know CB you can carve if you can draw out the faces as you have said you do. Go to Hobby Lobby they have exacto (spell wrong) knives with changable blades, and they are not expensive. Always told people in my classes to buy them as if they like carving, they were not out a lot of money. Also if you do want to try it buy bass wood as it is the easiest to carve on.


Got them all plus plus the electric Dremel. We have the bass wood but just never tried it. We just use white pine. I miss making the Santa's . Since we are not selling them anymore just haven't made anymore. I wish you could teach me more about carving but am on gardening and knitting now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Yarnie, hey girlfriend.
> 
> Snow and sleet, horrible. I think you are not going to have a Spring this year, right to Summer. Isn't your state bird the mosquito? Hope all that snow does not turn into flooding, that would be even worse.
> 
> ...


I am so glad to see you too. Had to take time away from here and get my act together. Do you have a lot of cool weather where you are? Is it suppose to be warmer there? Don't know where you live, but hope it is better then here. 
Hugs right back at you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

In the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains. So I have cool mornings, but when that sun comes out, watch out. We were really hot last week, and none of my tank tops were out of their storage bins. So I might put that on my to do list soon, wash all winter clothing and bring out the cooler things


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> In the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains. So I have cool mornings, but when that sun comes out, watch out. We were really hot last week, and none of my tank tops were out of their storage bins. So I might put that on my to do list soon, wash all winter clothing and bring out the cooler things


Oh I wish I lived by you. Being able to think spring instead of this mess. I think you are right we are just going into summer from here. Last year we were in the 80's in March. The farmers got started planting early. This year it is so wet that the fields have become lakes.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Gosh, just looked at the clock. Mass start soon, gotta run

See you later gator


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Gosh, just looked at the clock. Mass start soon, gotta run
> 
> See you later gator


Have a good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just been listening to my favorite show tunes One More Day, "Le Miserables" Love I mean love that Show. Not the movie just the Broadway show, produce by Andrew Lloyd Webber. Have the cd of it. Off for now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> In the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains. So I have cool mornings, but when that sun comes out, watch out. We were really hot last week, and none of my tank tops were out of their storage bins. So I might put that on my to do list soon, wash all winter clothing and bring out the cooler things


It's beautiful in the Blue Ridge Mountains. Lucky you!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, neato! Real close to LovetheLake. And you're both early risers, too. How convenient.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I am going to try to post some of my santas. It will take me a few minutes. My heart is not into starting something new either. I am changing my heart to flowers. I am tired of the house.


Wow, Country everything is absolutely beautiful. Did you make those quilts? Your work puts mine to shame!

Your house is lovely, I have not bought anything new for about 40 years but still using it until I won't need it anymore. I do try to keep it clean.

When I was so ill, visiting nurses came to help take care of me and one lovely woman always cleaned the kitchen and bathroom. It was not part of her job but she said it would help which it did. DH was still working, oldest daughter lived in Albany, NY and youngest daughter had a 12 month old and was expecting her second in 4 months so there was not anyone to help. I sure did appreciate the help.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Wow, neato! Real close to LovetheLake. And you're both early risers, too. How convenient.


Drop it as they are two completely different people. Need a quarter to talk to someone who cares, Ingried?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wish y'all could go to church with me. We have the most wonderful Praise and Worship leader. He trys to fit a song in for all different kinds of music. He plays an up beat song at first , maybe a hymn, then a moving song. We have alot of instraments and a great choir. We have wonderfulsoloist. There are alot of soul singers too. Love them. We know how to Praise the Lord. Our pastor is very good. He is a very good speaker. He is very comical so that helps hold our attention. We have prayer for the hurting . We have a large altar where it is always feeled up. Always moving. So many are hurt. It always refreshs me after I go even the days I don't want to go I feel better. Lets me know that my problems are not as bad as some and makes me thankfu.


Yes, your church sounds sorta like mine as we have the good old time religion with singing old time songs (I do not like the new rock-N-roll songs in church) with real song books. My girls church has one of those roll down screens with only the words and songs that I "never" hears of so I do not sing.

Churches have gone away from what religion as some churches even allow "shorts" in the summer. My dad would roll over in the grave if he saw that.

We still wear dresses which in cold weather is sometimes difficult for me as I do wear pants (which the people understand why) as I get too cold. The minister said for me to come even if it is in insulated underwear!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes to all the above.


Sent PM. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of here as must shampoo hair and cook cake and tuna casserole for church tonight. We have a pitch-in every Sunday night so it is very good as I don't have to cook a complete meal.

We sing old time songs, pray for the ill and just talk about whatever is on our minds.

We have a 90 year old retired doctor, a 92 year old WW11 Vet and a 90 year old engineer who are very lively and stand and pray for others which is amazing! The engineer still drives as the others have a vision problem.

In our local paper, a 94 year old woman was killed when some young people were texting and ran a stop sign, killing her. Such a shame that after all those years some young punk using modern technology killed her. 

It is against the law to text while driving but the young still do it daily. They think the law is beneath them.

Talk maybe tonight if not too tired. 

Later gaters as watch the moat for trolls!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Janeaway, I saw some of your work and its very beautiful. My grandmother was a quilter but I never had the patience to learn. I wish now I had listened to her more. I like to knit but sweaters and socks wear out so fast, but a lovely quilt will last forever. It's a wonderful craft.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, Country everything is absolutely beautiful. Did you make those quilts? Your work puts mine to shame!
> 
> Your house is lovely, I have not bought anything new for about 40 years but still using it until I won't need it anymore. I do try to keep it clean.
> 
> When I was so ill, visiting nurses came to help take care of me and one lovely woman always cleaned the kitchen and bathroom. It was not part of her job but she said it would help which it did. DH was still working, oldest daughter lived in Albany, NY and youngest daughter had a 12 month old and was expecting her second in 4 months so there was not anyone to help. I sure did appreciate the help.


No Jane the quilts are not mine. One came from Hobby Lobby the other I bought at fleamarket for my 40th BD. My home is 35 years old. I haven't bought anything new either. I like the old things better. We built most of our furniture in our house. If you had homehealth they are good to help with the cleaning. Dh had them for 5 months when he was hurt. I couldn't have made it without them. Even cleaned out my fridge for me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nACgRILkZIM That was great SS. It reminded me of growing up. My grandpa played a fiddle and my daddy and his brothers a quitar. Sounds like them playing and singing. Thank you.


That's one of my very favorite kinds of music and I know many excellent fiddle, banjo and guitar players and have listened to many of their bands, in person, which is really fun. Also done a lot of square-dancing and contra dancing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Drop it as they are two completely different people. Need a quarter to talk to someone who cares, Ingried?


I gotta say, I haven't read anything that's sounded like Ingreid here. She did have a very distinctive style.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> That's one of my very favorite kinds of music and I know many excellent fiddle, banjo and guitar players and have listened to many of their bands, in person, which is really fun. Also done a lot of square-dancing and contra dancing.


Really? That sounds like fun. We had a womens' retreat one time. A Jewish lady showed us how to do a Jewish dance. It was fun. I am not good at dancing. Only acting silly with the grands. I can barely chap with a song. lol


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I gotta say, I haven't read anything that's sounded like Ingreid here. She did have a very distinctive style.


She did--and so do you, a good one in fact. I can't see why you're wasting your time in this thread unless it's somehow midnight where you are and insomnia is keeping you awake.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I meant to comment when you posted the pictures of some of your mother's needlework. Wow, and freehand, too. I am about to switch from doing some crocheting to doing some embroidery. I want to make a sampler as a Christmas present for a good friend, and something all in french knots for my mother for Christmas. I already know these will be time consuming. Just designing will be intense. What I was wondering is what kind of needlework technique(s) your mother used?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jane, sounds like a nice evening. Have a good time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really? That sounds like fun. We had a womens' retreat one time. A Jewish lady showed us how to do a Jewish dance. It was fun. I am not good at dancing. Only acting silly with the grands. I can barely chap with a song. lol


I know what you mean. Thank goodness those little ones like our dancing! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what other broadway show I just loved. Cat's, the song memeories. Memories all alone in the moon light I remember the old days life was beautiful then, I remember the time I knew what happiness was, let the memories live again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country B., I love your pictures. They look so cozy - and you've made the wooden Santas? You all are so talented on here. Yarnie mentioned carving. And teaching carving! Wow - I've never tried that. I'm happy if I can peel an apple successfully.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know CB you can carve if you can draw out the faces as you have said you do. Go to Hobby Lobby they have exacto (spell wrong) knives with changable blades, and they are not expensive. Always told people in my classes to buy them as if they like carving, they were not out a lot of money. Also if you do want to try it buy bass wood as it is the easiest to carve on.


Yarnie, how did you get interested in carving? I think it would be very hard. Do you draw on the wood? I'd love to hear more about it if you get a chance. I wouldn't do it - too many obstacles like weak fingers and a tendon or something that slips when I use my knife a long time in the kitchen. It makes my finger go funny, and I have to sort of pop it back. Doesn't hurt but feels icky. I've often wondered how people "see" what they're going to make. Very interesting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

There are so many interesting people on here with talents galore!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Hi Janeaway, I saw some of your work and its very beautiful. My grandmother was a quilter but I never had the patience to learn. I wish now I had listened to her more. I like to knit but sweaters and socks wear out so fast, but a lovely quilt will last forever. It's a wonderful craft.


My mother used to do absolutely beautiful needlework, applique and quilting but doesn't anymore due to too much arthritis in her fingers. All the pictures on our walls are something she made and it makes me feel like I live in a very special art gallery sometimes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got them all plus plus the electric Dremel. We have the bass wood but just never tried it. We just use white pine. I miss making the Santa's . Since we are not selling them anymore just haven't made anymore. I wish you could teach me more about carving but am on gardening and knitting now.


You don't need me to teach you, you can do it. I am self taught, you just keep at it and like knitting and everything else it becomes easier and easier. Do not recommend using dremel, until you do it by hand. Most important of all make sure you carve away from your hands. I always told the people at the start of my class, I do not like blood neither mine or yours , knives always point away from your body. ;-)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> She did--and so do you, a good one in fact. I can't see why you're wasting your time in this thread unless it's somehow midnight where you are and insomnia is keeping you awake.


Sometimes I find little treasures in all sorts of places. I don't really spend very much time here. No insomnia, have to go to bed a bit earlier than midnight because around 6:30am my diabetic cat sits on my pillow, howls and claws through my hair because he wants his breakfast. Oh, lucky me...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway - I admired your work in the pictures section and have now seen your mother's work. I see you had a very good role model to follow with your crafting, your mother's needlework is very beautiful and I can see how you have lovingly taken care of it. I'm sure your family also treasures the many things you have made for them.

Country Bumpkins - your Santas are wonderful, Christmas in your house is sure to be a magical experience, especially for your grandkids. Have you also carved nativity scenes?

God bless you both and your friends on this thread; it's clear what a wonderful friendship you share


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Out of here as must shampoo hair and cook cake and tuna casserole for church tonight. We have a pitch-in every Sunday night so it is very good as I don't have to cook a complete meal.
> 
> We sing old time songs, pray for the ill and just talk about whatever is on our minds.
> 
> ...


Have a good time at the church tonight and thanks for the recipe, it will be so good. Will make it later this week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Janeway - I admired your work in the pictures section and have now seen your mother's work. I see you had a very good role model to follow with your crafting, your mother's needlework is very beautiful and I can see how you have lovingly taken care of it. I'm sure your family also treasures the many things you have made for them.
> 
> Country Bumpkins - your Santas are wonderful, Christmas in your house is sure to be a magical experience, especially for your grandkids. Have you also carved nativity scenes?
> 
> God bless you both and your friends on this thread; it's clear what a wonderful friendship you share


you must come any time you want to , share with us too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country B., I love your pictures. They look so cozy - and you've made the wooden Santas? You all are so talented on here. Yarnie mentioned carving. And teaching carving! Wow - I've never tried that. I'm happy if I can peel an apple successfully.


Thanks Bonnie all but the five in the middle. I have more packed up. We made alot of Noah's arKs too. They are packed up sometimes I bring them out when I am in the mood. Hoping yarnie shows some of her carving. She must be good to have taught classes.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

West Coast Kitty, your avatar cat looks just like my diabetic cat. Did you entice him with treats to visit you and take his picture? LOL :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Janeway - I admired your work in the pictures section and have now seen your mother's work. I see you had a very good role model to follow with your crafting, your mother's needlework is very beautiful and I can see how you have lovingly taken care of it. I'm sure your family also treasures the many things you have made for them.
> 
> Country Bumpkins - your Santas are wonderful, Christmas in your house is sure to be a magical experience, especially for your grandkids. Have you also carved nativity scenes?
> 
> God bless you both and your friends on this thread; it's clear what a wonderful friendship you share


 WCKitty we have done Nativity scenes too. But they are not carved. Gave away as many as we have sold. God Bless you too.

 You are welcome to stay here with us. We do have a bond.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> West Coast Kitty, your avatar cat looks just like my diabetic cat. Did you entice him with treats to visit you and take his picture? LOL :!:


I'm not surprised your cat has developed diabetes with all the sugar flowing around here. Bleah. Someone bring on the insulin.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Yarnie. Add me to the people who would love to see your carvings. Carving is definitely not one of my talents! As a kid, we had soap carving in art class and all I ended up with was a few lumps of soap


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not surprised your cat has developed diabetes with all the sugar flowing around here. Bleah. Someone bring on the insulin.


Them's fightin' words, missy. That cat saved my life when I was at a very low point. His kitten antics got me laughing again so I don't take rude remarks about him very well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> West Coast Kitty, your avatar cat looks just like my diabetic cat. Did you entice him with treats to visit you and take his picture? LOL :!:


Charlie was almost always ready to pose for a picture although he did enjoy his Temptations. We lost him to kidney disease almost 2 years ago and we still miss him terribly. Keep enjoying those cuddles with your kitty.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCKitty we have done Nativity scenes too. But they are not carved. Gave away as many as we have sold. God Bless you too.
> 
> You are welcome to stay here with us. We do have a bond.


CB
We use our Dremel for our dogs nails!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, how did you get interested in carving? I think it would be very hard. Do you draw on the wood? I'd love to hear more about it if you get a chance. I wouldn't do it - too many obstacles like weak fingers and a tendon or something that slips when I use my knife a long time in the kitchen. It makes my finger go funny, and I have to sort of pop it back. Doesn't hurt but feels icky. I've often wondered how people "see" what they're going to make. Very interesting!


Well it started one day when I saw this picture of carving, and thought well I must try this. I did sign up for one class, but all they did was birds. It's not that I don't like birds . But wanted to do faces ect. So I just pick up a pieace of Bass wood, and started by using the edges to carving in nose and went from there very primitive at first, but with every new one made kept getting better and better. Our local paper did a article on my carvings, then was ask to teach. So did that at night school classes, and senior center. Sold my carvings at a gift shop, and on PBS fund raiser. Got to be to much, so have cut back. I started doing santa's on antique pelt boards, bowls rolling pins ect. My bowls, and pins, went to Germany with a chef who thought they were wonderful and was putting them up in his resturant. I was so flattered as the carver's in Germany are world renown. 
I guess God has blessed me with the ability , as I look at the wood and start by penciling in a few details then off I go, the wood just does what I can see in my minds eye. 
I loved teaching the best, I would hand them a pieace of bass wood and tell them that in a week they would have a santa carved and painted. You should have seen some of the faces they made like no way I can't do that. I had to give then the draw a line here, and then down to here, until they had four lines on the corners of the wood, and away we would go. It was so neat to see their santa's after finishing in a week. They were so proud. I also made them paint them too, so it was hard for them but when through they all were so proud and went on to do more, and some even exhibited in carving shows after doing it more. The student I really enjoyed was the man who hired all of us teachers for night school . He took my class too. All for now to much bragging going on here with me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not surprised your cat has developed diabetes with all the sugar flowing around here. Bleah. Someone bring on the insulin.


It's pretty sad that some people feel the need to hurt and insult others. Just think of what you could accomplish if you used your time more productively


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Charlie was almost always ready to pose for a picture although he did enjoy his Temptations. We lost him to kidney disease almost 2 years ago and we still miss him terribly. Keep enjoying those cuddles with your kitty.


My guy, Faro, is almost 15. I have a truly wonderful vet and he's finally doing really well. He used to love his Greenies but he can't have very many carbohydrates so he now gets a bit of canned food that has no carbs. I know what you mean about missing your Charlie. I want Faro around as long as possible.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Them's fightin' words, missy. That cat saved my life when I was at a very low point. His kitten antics got me laughing again so I don't take rude remarks about him very well.


Obviously not. Well, if you want to gush about animals and crafting I guess you're talking to the right bunch. When you get bored with such stuff--and of course you will--feel free to return to the grownup's table. Just a warning: highchairs and bibs are not provided.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There are so many interesting people on here with talents galore!


yes now tell me about your talents lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB
> We use our Dremel for our dogs nails!!


Great idea! Never thought of that. May use it on my husbands toenails. Yuk I mean he will.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Obviously not. Well, if you want to gush about animals and crafting I guess you're talking to the right bunch. When you get bored with such stuff--and of course you will--feel free to return to the grownup's table. Just a warning: highchairs and bibs are not provided.


Sorry, kid, I have no plans to get tired of talking about my cats or my crafts. Maybe Yarnie could carve you a highchair. You seem to need one more than I do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great idea! Never thought of that. May use it on my husbands toenails. Yuk I mean he will.


Oh no poor man, but then again it may turn out very well indeed. Your just funny. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB
> We use our Dremel for our dogs nails!![/quote
> 
> We had one but it was made for dogs paws, and poor dog when he heard it run for cover.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> My guy, Faro, is almost 15. I have a truly wonderful vet and he's finally doing really well. He used to love his Greenies but he can't have very many carbohydrates so he now gets a bit of canned food that has no carbs. I know what you mean about missing your Charlie. I want Faro around as long as possible.


I'm glad Faro is doing well. Friends have a diabetic cat that has managed quite well for over 5 years now. Charlie was with us for 18 years. Too bad some people can't appreciate how many of life's lessons can be taught to us by our pets. We still have Hugo (cat) and a collection of ferals that we trapped and neutered. Some of them have become tame enough to be handled and a couple still avoid us -- unless it's feeding time.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Faro is doing well. Friends have a diabetic cat that has managed quite well for over 5 years now. Charlie was with us for 18 years. Too bad some people can't appreciate how many of life's lessons can be taught to us by our pets. We still have Hugo (cat) and a collection of ferals that we trapped and neutered. Some of them have become tame enough to be handled and a couple still avoid us -- unless it's feeding time.


My parents' last cat lived to 21. When Faro was about 2 he brought a little friend home with him. I swear the look he gave me said "She just followed me, Mom. Can I keep her?" So Stella who was about 3 months old joined the family. I had to spend a couple of weeks luring her loser and closer.

We have speculated that she might have been a feral kitten that was being weaned and met Faro, because to this day she is very hard to get a grip on. If she's on the floor even I can't pick her up. She moves away like she's very frightened. She has to come to me to be petted, which she loves, fortunately. We've decided her owners put outside when she was too young but she had access to food. Anyway, she's my 13 year old baby and a real sweetie. I still would like to know what happened to her as she was clearly traumatized in some way. She's an ordinary little grey tabby and is never very far away from me when I'm home.

Well, enough of the sugary stuff. I've probably given all of you some new cavities or something.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul don't let than mean lady upset you. She called me all sort of names in a different thread like Kittykat and the best thing to do is don't pay attention to her. This is nice thread with some wonderfull ladies, talk about your cats or whatever you want here.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, but that particular phobia is deeply rooted. Ingreid is everywhere.

Although I must plead guilty to having actually placed a wreath or two in my time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Janeway - I admired your work in the pictures section and have now seen your mother's work. I see you had a very good role model to follow with your crafting, your mother's needlework is very beautiful and I can see how you have lovingly taken care of it. I'm sure your family also treasures the many things you have made for them.
> 
> Country Bumpkins - your Santas are wonderful, Christmas in your house is sure to be a magical experience, especially for your grandkids. Have you also carved nativity scenes?
> 
> God bless you both and your friends on this thread; it's clear what a wonderful friendship you share


Thanks as yes mother was very talented person who reared six children, kept a squeaky clean house, cooked two meals daily when school was going and three meals daily in the summer, washed clothes on a winger washer, hung them out to dry as did not have a dryer, crocheted and quilted all while gave each of us attention and love. Amazing woman!

I do not hold a candle flicker to her talents. She left this earth in 1992 and I still grieve for her daily! Someday I will see her again!

My dad only had an eighth grade education, but he about life and provided us with a loving father who worked very hard and was a Christian man.

Three children of the six have at least a bachelor's degree and I have a ME in Higher ED.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

My father was a wonderful man too God rest his soul. He worked for the same company for 25 years without complaining and still had time to make play baseball with my brothers and take them hunting and fishing. It makes me very sad that my son and daughter will have to wait for Heaven to get know their Granpop!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes now tell me about your talents lady. :thumbup:


Wow, please show some of your carvings! If I tried that there would be missing fingers on the left hand or maybe a larger limb!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, please show some of your carvings! If I tried that there would be missing fingers on the left hand or maybe a larger limb!


no you won't will show what i am doing when i get it done. It's a santa face which sits on shelf. Carving is easier than one thinks.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, please show some of your carvings! If I tried that there would be missing fingers on the left hand or maybe a larger limb!


I think I would too. My grandfather could carve would but I think it sounds dangerous!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as yes mother was very talented person who reared six children, kept a squeaky clean house, cooked two meals daily when school was going and three meals daily in the summer, washed clothes on a winger washer, hung them out to dry as did not have a dryer, crocheted and quilted all while gave each of us attention and love. Amazing woman!
> 
> I do not hold a candle flicker to her talents. She left this earth in 1992 and I still grieve for her daily! Someday I will see her again!
> 
> ...


Ah Janie what a nice tribute to your mom, and dad. They raised a wonderful family. I like you and the way you grew up shows that.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, your parents sound wonderful. You were so blessed. He had more than an 8th grade education, he had a Master's Degree in living a wonderful life and being a wonderful person. Would take that over someone with a MBA and arrogant any day


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Did everyone hear that George Bush now has a grandchild, a girl? I wish they'd show some pictures but I guess they don't want to for security reasons. But shes a lucky little baby to be part of that family.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Did everyone hear that George Bush now has a grandchild, a girl? I wish they'd show some pictures but I guess they don't want to for security reasons. But shes a lucky little baby to be part of that family.


Yes, a very fortunate child indeed. She won't lack for toys like rattles--all she'll have to do is shake her father's head and listen to the plastic beads clacking together.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Did everyone hear that George Bush now has a grandchild, a girl? I wish they'd show some pictures but I guess they don't want to for security reasons. But shes a lucky little baby to be part of that family.


It might be his second. Bet Laura already has a room filled with books to read to her. I bet he is a great Grandpa. And Pres Bush 41 what a fabulous great great grandpa.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My daddy has only a 9th grade education. Left school to join the navy. He was in WW2. He was a baker on his ship. When he came back home he when to votec school to learn a trade. He went to work as a house painter. He then saved with the help of my mother to go into busniness for himself. Growing up we didn't have the best but don't think we knew that. He was able to make a good living. My brother joined him after he graduated college. He was a real man. Miss he so much. He went to Heaven 6 years this May. My mother is still at 81 getting it all done. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, a very fortunate child indeed. She won't lack for toys like rattles--all she'll have to do is shake her father's head and listen to the plastic beads clacking together.


What is your problem woman?! Can't you say anything that isn't insulting or demeaning?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

off2knit said:


> It might be his second. Bet Laura already has a room filled with books to read to her. I bet he is a great Grandpa. And Pres Bush 41 what a fabulous great great grandpa.


Their such a wonderful family. They remind me of the Kennedys because they are so active in politics and so smart, but they have good morals too and are true Christians. A real role model for Americans families.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What is your problem woman?! Can't you say anything that isn't insulting or demeaning?


Please please dont answer her and make her happy. She only wants attention. If she doesn't get it she'll go away.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Their such a wonderful family. They remind me of the Kennedys because they are so active in politics and so smart, but they have good morals too and are true Christians. A real role model for Americans families.


Oh I know you did not mean the Bush's are like the Kennedy's, please say it isn't so. They are both political families, but for me that is where the similarities end. I have no respect for the Kennedy's.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think so, your as busy as I ever was chasing after two toddlers!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have missed you Joeysomma. Glad you are almost thru with your work. It will take you awhile to get caught up. You are a great woman to work so hard putting your grands thru school. You have my admiration. Hugs


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Oh I know you did not mean the Bush's are like the Kennedy's, please say it isn't so. They are both political families, but for me that is where the similarities end. I have no respect for the Kennedy's.


No no, I didn't mean that! Please the words didn't come out right. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I haven't been able to read the last 15+ pages on here. To much work to do to end the tax season. We had the end of year dinner on Saturday. My 15th anniversary. I don't know where that time has gone. Also my oldest son has his 41st birthday today In 2 weeks my 50th class reunion. I guess I am getting old!


Sounds like you have lots to celebrate. Congrats on your anniversary and son's birthday and hope you have a good time at your reunion. I've been working on our taxes too - our filing deadline in Canada in April 30 so I've got a couple weeks to finish them off.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

katlapp said:


> No no, I didn't mean that! Please the words didn't come out right. :-(


I thought so, but I did not want others to misinterpret what you meant to say.

There are very nasty women that will pounce on you for one little mistake. Just want you to know that those who matter are supportive and caring. The 'others' just slink around trying to cause problems because the have no lives.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe that John Kennedy was smart and will always respect him for keeping missiles out of Cuba but the family went downhill from there, so low that sometimes I cant believe what I hear. The grandchilddren and great grandchildren are always in trouble, they are a disgrace with everything they get into.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

When I think of how those grandchildren came out I feel so sorry for Jackie Onnasis (sp). She was a real Lady (unlike some president's wives) and always kept her dignity even though her life was so hard.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I thought so, but I did not want others to misinterpret what you meant to say.
> 
> There are very nasty women that will pounce on you for one little mistake. Just want you to know that those who matter are supportive and caring. The 'others' just slink around trying to cause problems because the have no lives.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know, one of them chased me over here and said nasty things because I was happy about the Bush'es new grandchild. I never mind friends helping me out if I say something dumb if it helps me avoid people like that. Thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what other broadway show I just loved. Cat's, the song memeories. Memories all alone in the moon light I remember the old days life was beautiful then, I remember the time I knew what happiness was, let the memories live again.


Yes, I loved those songs as my daughter played Memories on both the clarinet and piano. I played the fiddle country style until surgery on left thumb joint replacement. Cannot do notes anymore. I sure miss it!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I loved those songs as my daughter played Memories on both the clarinet and piano. I played the fiddle country style until surgery on left thumb joint replacement. Cannot do notes anymore. I sure miss it!


Thats amazing--you do such beautiful quilting I never would have known. Does it hurt your hand to use knitting or sewing needles?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have missed you Joeysomma. Glad you are almost thru with your work. It will take you awhile to get caught up. You are a great woman to work so hard putting your grands thru school. You have my admiration. Hugs


Me too!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My mother used to do absolutely beautiful needlework, applique and quilting but doesn't anymore due to too much arthritis in her fingers. All the pictures on our walls are something she made and it makes me feel like I live in a very special art gallery sometimes.


That's so nice. I have some things that my mother made, too - I love having them. I didn't realize how talented she was until I took a good look at these treasures - especially a beautiful pure white afghan - all granny flowers. My sister has one in ivory. Having things they made makes them seem close.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Thats amazing--you do such beautiful quilting I never would have known. Does it hurt your hand to use knitting or sewing needles?


I do have to rest the hands is why I do different crafts. As when one hurts, I switch to something new.

There isn't a metal replacement for the thumb so they borrow tissue from the arm, remove the bone, then use the attached tissue (to keep it alive) wrap it around and connect it then you have a new thumb joint!

The tissue is when you feel up the arm from the underneath wrist, that tough leader that runs up the arm, they cut it in a V shape and use that but leave it attached. If they cut it off, it would die and be absorbed by the body.

So the arm had to heal as well as the thumb so wore a cast 6 weeks. Fingers froze so had PT to get them moving again. Healing took about 4 months.

Osteoarthritis was the problem.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

You ladies are so nice its hard to believe. Its like Heaven to hear people saying such nice things to each other and being so friendly. I couldn't believe how bad some of the other threads were when I went to them, and now I can't believe this one!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can I ask everyone to pray for my younges gs. He is almost 6 and having his tonsils out tomorrow. He has been sick his whole year of kindergarten. He missed so much school they have to hold him back. Please keep him in your prayers tomorrow morning. Thanks y'all.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I do have to rest the hands is why I do different crafts. As when one hurts, I switch to something new.
> 
> There isn't a metal replacement for the thumb so they borrow tissue from the arm, remove the bone, then use the attached tissue (to keep it alive) wrap it around and connect it then you have a new thumb joint!
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so sorry! My grandmother's fingers got so twisted up from arthritis that she couldn't knit or crochet anymore, couldn't even get her wedding ring on. Her heart was broken, I wish there had been a surgery to help her with all those things.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask everyone to pray for my younges gs. He is almost 6 and having his tonsils out tomorrow. He has been sick his whole year of kindergarten. He missed so much school they have to hold him back. Please keep him in your prayers tomorrow morning. Thanks y'all.


Of course! Right now in fact. Excuse me for a minute.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I know, one of them chased me over here and said nasty things because I was happy about the Bush'es new grandchild. I never mind friends helping me out if I say something dumb if it helps me avoid people like that. Thanks!


You are among good company here as we take care of our own!

I am happy to hear about the grandchild too. Welcome, hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask everyone to pray for my younges gs. He is almost 6 and having his tonsils out tomorrow. He has been sick his whole year of kindergarten. He missed so much school they have to hold him back. Please keep him in your prayers tomorrow morning. Thanks y'all.


Sending prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I remember in the 50's when I visited my grandmother's she had a hooks on her ceiling. She had her quilt rolled up on a frame.When it was time for the ladies to quilt the quilt it was let down. I only remember seeing them do it once. It just all came back as we were talking about quilts. Bet it was fun to do that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> You ladies are so nice its hard to believe. Its like Heaven to hear people saying such nice things to each other and being so friendly. I couldn't believe how bad some of the other threads were when I went to them, and now I can't believe this one!


We enjoy treating each other with respect. KP should only allow nice conversations. Hugs, lady


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask everyone to pray for my younges gs. He is almost 6 and having his tonsils out tomorrow. He has been sick his whole year of kindergarten. He missed so much school they have to hold him back. Please keep him in your prayers tomorrow morning. Thanks y'all.


Yes, indeed. Poor little guy. Once he's over the surgery, he should feel a lot better - and have a lot better time in school. I'll say a prayer for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

prayers will be there CB. 

Hey evreryone, how are you all doing tonight?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We enjoy treating each other with respect. KP should only allow nice conversations. Hugs, lady


Thank you so much for inviting me Jane. When you talked about this thread I was almost ready to give up KP, I'd run into so many mean ladies I couln't stand it. This thread is a true Blessing, thank you all!

CB, I prayed for you and your son and will keep doing it until he's well again. How long will he have to stay in the hospital?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember in the 50's when I visited my grandmother's she had a hooks on her ceiling. She had her quilt rolled up on a frame.When it was time for the ladies to quilt the quilt it was let down. I only remember seeing them do it once. It just all came back as we were talking about quilts. Bet it was fun to do that.


sh don't let on I remember those frames it ages me. :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember in the 50's when I visited my grandmother's she had a hooks on her ceiling. She had her quilt rolled up on a frame.When it was time for the ladies to quilt the quilt it was let down. I only remember seeing them do it once. It just all came back as we were talking about quilts. Bet it was fun to do that.


Yes, as that is how mother did her quilts. I don't know what happened to those rods of wood. Brings back good memories. My dad may have made them.

Mom used a treadle sewing machine to sew with as I had lovely clothes even if they were handed down from sisters. They were ironed so nice so I was proud to wear them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, indeed. Poor little guy. Once he's over the surgery, he should feel a lot better - and have a lot better time in school. I'll say a prayer for him.


Know how the little one feels, I dealt with that when I was young too. But they would not remove my tonsils back in the dark ages. Always getting sick no fun for littles ones.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sh don't let on I remember those frames it ages me. :roll:


Oh, Yarnie you are still a "Spring Chicken" so enjoy the memories!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was watching CArol Burnett on PBS, do you remember how funny she was. No nastyness or filthy langueage???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know how the little one feels, I dealt with that when I was young too. But they would not remove my tonsils back in the dark ages. Always getting sick no fun for littles ones.


Yes, doctors are amazed that I still have all of my pieces parts except the teeth as lost them to abscess.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> sh don't let on I remember those frames it ages me. :roll:


Good golly I don't even want to think about birthdays. My 40th is in June and alreadymy husband is making jokes about black balloons and crape paper. But he's promised to not talk about how much money I spend on that day in the craft store, the man is a prince!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I knew I could count on you. Bonnie it will be out patient. He will go home right after. He is a little trooper. Never crys when he is sick. He is a doll. He just called me and hid in his closet so he could talk private to me. He was telling me about his robot and piggy bank. lol Miss the lille curly haired rotten boy. I let let everyone know how it comes out tomorrow. Jane I learned how to sew on a treadle in high school. We only had a few new machines. We rotated the machines so we all got to use the new Singer. I still have one in storage.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was watching CArol Burnett on PBS, do you remember how funny she was. No nastyness or filthy langueage???


I love Carol as she is funny. Other comedians think they must be ugly to be funny. Guess for today, bad words sells.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I was watching CArol Burnett on PBS, do you remember how funny she was. No nastyness or filthy langueage???


Wasn't she funny? I laughed myself sick when she imitated Scarlet O Hara!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. I knew I could count on you. Bonnie it will be out patient. He will go home right after. He is a little trooper. Never crys when he is sick. He is a doll. He just called me and hid in his closet so he could talk private to me. He was telling me about his robot and piggy bank. lol Miss the lille curly haired rotten boy. I let let everyone know how it comes out tomorrow. Jane I learned how to sew on a treadle in high school. We only had a few new machines. We rotated the machines so we all got to use the new Singer. I still have one in storage.


Hugs Country Bumpkins!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Good golly I don't even want to think about birthdays. My 40th is in June and alreadymy husband is making jokes about black balloons and crape paper. But he's promised to not talk about how much money I spend on that day in the craft store, the man is a prince!


Ah you are still to young yet. It grows on you getting old. I mean everything grows on you. your whole body seems to have a mind of it's own. And it is not the way your mind thinks it should be. Until your mind starts to go too. :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Good golly I don't even want to think about birthdays. My 40th is in June and alreadymy husband is making jokes about black balloons and crape paper. But he's promised to not talk about how much money I spend on that day in the craft store, the man is a prince!


You really are a "Spring chicken" as I'll have the 70th birthday this year. It will be good to have your input! Refreshing!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah you are still to young yet. It grows on you getting old. I mean everything grows on you. your whole body seems to have a mind of it's own. And it is not the way your mind thinks it should be. Until your mind starts to go too. :shock:  :lol:


I like to think so too until I see my daughter. She's so pretty and her skin is perfect, but shes always trying to get sun-tanned. I talk and talk about wrinkles but she doesnt understand at all at her age.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, speaking of age, this old chick must go to roost as it is 10:20 PM so nighty night dear ladies. Sleep tight.

CB, will check on GS tomorrow AM.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Good golly I don't even want to think about birthdays. My 40th is in June and alreadymy husband is making jokes about black balloons and crape paper. But he's promised to not talk about how much money I spend on that day in the craft store, the man is a prince!


I remember when I was turning 40. It was just after my husband got hurt. We had our trees cut on our land. The yard was a mess. My wooden kitchen floor got wet then exploded. It was a domino effect every thing in our house started to break. Had our fridge in the den. Three kids in hs. Then we had a car wreck my fault. Our whole life was in a wreck. My sil was going to have me an over the hill party I over heard her tell my husband on the phone. I got it stopped big time. I think I would have laid down and died. LOL Forty is not bad . Happy Birthday! All a state of mind.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, speaking of age, this old chick must go to roost as it is 10:20 PM so nighty night dear ladies. Sleep tight.
> 
> CB, will check on GS tomorrow AM.


Good night Janeway.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember when I was turning 40. It was just after my husband got hurt. We had our trees cut on our land. The yard was a mess. My wooden kitchen floor got wet then exploded. It was a domino effect every thing in our house started to break. Had our fridge in the den. Three kids in hs. Then we had a car wreck my fault. Our whole life was in a wreck. My sil was going to have me an over the hill party I over heard her tell my husband on the phone. I got it stopped big time. I think I would have laid down and died. LOL Forty is not bad . Happy Birthday! All a state of mind.


Thats the truth, my mother is 82 and as busy as she ever was.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> It might be his second. Bet Laura already has a room filled with books to read to her. I bet he is a great Grandpa. And Pres Bush 41 what a fabulous great great grandpa.


I just can't have any good thoughts about W. They say some things skip a generation and the new grandbaby will have the kind of smarts her great-grandpa has.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sleep tight Jane. Hugs!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

WCkitty, you sure are having an exciting day! Last fall my BFF and I celebrated being friends for 50 years, but we have to wait until 2017 for the 50th High School reunion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite Janie .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

CB, I'll be on the long, long list of people who'll pray for your GS tomorrow. He's bound to do OK with all the extra "help".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 2 youngest had theirs out at an early age (1 and 3), both the same day . The first few days were a bit tough, especially for mom and Oma. The boys were fine. Will be praying for a great outcome.


Hey lady just a couple more days then it is time to relax for you. Well after you get the party's reuions ect done.  :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I just can't have any good thoughts about W. They say some things skip a generation and the new grandbaby will have the kind of smarts her great-grandpa has.


He may not be as smart as his father but that doesn't mean he's dumb either. I think he's a good man and thats more important than anything else.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Thank you so much for inviting me Jane. When you talked about this thread I was almost ready to give up KP, I'd run into so many mean ladies I couln't stand it. This thread is a true Blessing, thank you all!
> 
> CB, I prayed for you and your son and will keep doing it until he's well again. How long will he have to stay in the hospital?


The really important question is will he get all the ice cream he can hold? Hope so.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

with Janie am tired so off to bed you all have a good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I like to think so too until I see my daughter. She's so pretty and her skin is perfect, but shes always trying to get sun-tanned. I talk and talk about wrinkles but she doesnt understand at all at her age.


My sister is 50 and goes to the tanning beds all year. She looks like a leather boot. She is 10 years younger than me and looks awful. I dont look as old her she does. It does catch up with you. Couldn't have told me about wrinkles either. I never thought about getting old when I were that age.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> The really important question is will he get all the ice cream he can hold? Hope so.


That's the great thing about tonsils, my mother always said she enjoyed herself alot after the first day for that reason.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> The really important question is will he get all the ice cream he can hold? Hope so.


SS he will get all he wants. His mama ( my daughter) will make sure of it. His brother had the surgery a year ago. She knows the ice cream will help the pain. Thanks for the prayers. I know you know how because you have already done it for me. I thank you for that. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Good golly I don't even want to think about birthdays. My 40th is in June and alreadymy husband is making jokes about black balloons and crape paper. But he's promised to not talk about how much money I spend on that day in the craft store, the man is a prince!


You're only going to be 40? Boy, I wish I was 40 again. I'm old enough to be your mother but today the old bones are aching and I feel like everyone's great-grandma.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister is 50 and goes to the tanning beds all year. She looks like a leather boot. She is 10 years younger than me and looks awful. I dont look as old her she does. It does catch up with you. Couldn't have told me about wrinkles either. I never thought about getting old when I were that age.


I know! :-( Kids think they will never get old and I used to act that way too. I think thats why they can get into so much trouble.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're only going to be 40? Boy, I wish I was 40 again. I'm old enough to be your mother but today the old bones are aching and I feel like everyone's great-grandma.


I got upset when I turned 25 and 29 and 35! I guess its how you look at things.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> He may not be as smart as his father but that doesn't mean he's dumb either. I think he's a good man and thats more important than anythinhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/user_topics_listing.jsp?usernum=67074&page=1g else.


I have tried to see some good in W and just haven't managed to get there. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough...

About birthdays, for my 40th I told my friends to take turns giving me a present or dinner or something nice for the month starting on my birthday, 8/24 until 9/24. It was really great! Something nice happened every day! :-D 50 didn't bother me at all, but 60 really got to me. I still can't quite believe I've got a 6 at the beginning of how old I am. Will be 64 this year. I'm in training for 70 because that sounds really scary from here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 2 youngest had theirs out at an early age (1 and 3), both the same day . The first few days were a bit tough, especially for mom and Oma. The boys were fine. Will be praying for a great outcome.


Oh me! Poor Oma ,daughter and boys! I am not going to be there to help them. I sure hate it too. Thanks!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe not, but oh well. At least the baby girl will probably like sports like golf and hiking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Thank you so much for inviting me Jane. When you talked about this thread I was almost ready to give up KP, I'd run into so many mean ladies I couln't stand it. This thread is a true Blessing, thank you all!
> 
> CB, I prayed for you and your son and will keep doing it until he's well again. How long will he have to stay in the hospital?


I know we're all happy that you're enjoying it here. It's a very friendly place - puts a smile on our faces!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

my computer is going crazy on me. correction then double post


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> He may not be as smart as his father but that doesn't mean he's dumb either. I think he's a good man and thats more important than anything else.


 :thumbup:


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know we're all happy that you're enjoying it here. It's a very friendly place - puts a smile on our faces!


Its wonderful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> That's the great thing about tonsils, my mother always said she enjoyed herself alot after the first day for that reason.


When I had my tonsils out, I came home and sat in a big chair to have my ice cream. Someone put it on the floor, and I stepped in it!!! I've been putting my foot in it ever since! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When I had my tonsils out, I came home and sat in a big chair to have my ice cream. Someone put it on the floor, and I stepped in it!!! I've been putting my foot in it ever since! :shock:


LOL Bonnie I love you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp, even more about birthdays :-D 16 was big because I got to date then. 18 was great because I didn't have a curfew any more. 21 was OK and I went out with friends for the obligatory drink (half a beer...) but most of the ones until recently didn't make much of an impression except it was a good excuse for a good party.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

My aunt had her tonsils out when she was in her 30s. It took her about a month to recover, I think its so much easier for kids.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're only going to be 40? Boy, I wish I was 40 again. I'm old enough to be your mother but today the old bones are aching and I feel like everyone's great-grandma.


Ouch - I hope tomorrow is better. The weather get to you? It does to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I have tried to see some good in W and just haven't managed to get there. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough...
> 
> About birthdays, for my 40th I told my friends to take turns giving me a present or dinner or something nice for the month starting on my birthday, 8/24 until 9/24. It was really great! Something nice happened every day! :-D 50 didn't bother me at all, but 60 really got to me. I still can't quite believe I've got a 6 at the beginning of how old I am. Will be 64 this year. I'm in training for 70 because that sounds really scary from here.


I was fine until 50. Fifty was a grandma's age! I know what you mean about 70 - I'll be there a year from this month.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> katlapp, even more about birthdays :-D 16 was big because I got to date then. 18 was great because I didn't have a curfew any more. 21 was OK and I went out with friends for the obligatory drink (half a beer...) but most of the ones until recently didn't make much of an impression except it was a good excuse for a good party.


My goodness! I was married when I was 20. Sometimes I feel like I missed out on some things but then I look at my husband and two children and realized how blessed I am.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Maybe not, but oh well. At least the baby girl will probably like sports like golf and hiking.


And reading. Remember Laura the librarian?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> prayers will be there CB.
> 
> Hey evreryone, how are you all doing tonight?


Doing fine except for the pollen. Ah-choo! Arf! Arf! (Sound like a dog barking when I cough.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL Bonnie I love you!


Thanks - I needed that. I love you back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> katlapp, even more about birthdays :-D 16 was big because I got to date then. 18 was great because I didn't have a curfew any more. 21 was OK and I went out with friends for the obligatory drink (half a beer...) but most of the ones until recently didn't make much of an impression except it was a good excuse for a good party.


I LOVED 16 - driver's license!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> And reading. Remember Laura the librarian?


Oh yes I remember. What I love is how close they are as a family, the baby will have grandmas and grandpas, greats, aunts and uncles and so many cousins. Large families like that are wonderful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was fine until 50. Fifty was a grandma's age! I know what you mean about 70 - I'll be there a year from this month.


Forty was bad but 50 was the worst. I left town and told no one to mention it to me or give me any surprises. I didn't want to talk about it. lol I went to my 40th reunion 2 years ago. They talked me into facebook. We all turned 60 the same year so that made it easier knowing I had alot of friends getting old with me. I just hate to look in the mirror. I don't know that woman. lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> My goodness! I was married when I was 20. Sometimes I feel like I missed out on some things but then I look at my husband and two children and realized how blessed I am.


You didn't miss out. You can have even more fun when you're children are grown. You'll still be young enough to kick up your heels and smart enough to stay out of trouble! (Right?)


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Doing fine except for the pollen. Ah-choo! Arf! Arf! (Sound like a dog barking when I cough.)


So sorry bonbf3. You sound like my husband, the pollen is crazy right now.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You didn't miss out. You can have even more fun when you're children are grown. You'll still be young enough to kick up your heels and smart enough to stay out of trouble! (Right?)


Right, unless I get carried away again at the craft store. Thats the only place that tempts me to do wrong,


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're only going to be 40? Boy, I wish I was 40 again. I'm old enough to be your mother but today the old bones are aching and I feel like everyone's great-grandma.


************
Katlapp - you're my middle daughter's age. We'll be very nice to you at your tender age.

(Good grief - I'm going to have to be a good old girl on here - watch my language. Hey - slap me if I get out of line!)

I'm just kidding. I'll be good. For Katlapp and all the other ladies on here. Have you noticed that everyone sounds about 35 or 40? This is a rejuvenating place to be!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul I wanted to thank you for standing up to that lady today. You are so funny, your answer made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> My aunt had her tonsils out when she was in her 30s. It took her about a month to recover, I think its so much easier for kids.


When my daughter was young she had the biggest tonsils and was sick alot. Our baby doctor had lost a patient while taking our their tonsils . He never would take hers out . She has tonsils that are so big any dr that looks at them calls them the same as we have. Lungs. They are that big. She tried to get the same dr as gs to take hers out. He said she would die. Too old. I think you are right. Same with chicken pox. Earlier the better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> My aunt had her tonsils out when she was in her 30s. It took her about a month to recover, I think its so much easier for kids.


I think so,too. I shudder to think of having it done now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> So sorry bonbf3. You sound like my husband, the pollen is crazy right now.


It is. I'm in Georgia - beautiful but deadly. (Georgia - not me.)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> SeattleSoul I wanted to thank you for standing up to that lady today. You are so funny, your answer made me laugh so hard!


You're very welcome. What made you laugh the most? I like to know when people enjoy a good laugh because of something I've said so I can remember my style.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Just the joke about her needing a highchair more than you, I think she couldn't think of answer to that. It's so good you had something to say because I was too scared to open my mouth.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're very welcome. What made you laugh the most? I like to know when people enjoy a good laugh because of something I've said so I can remember my style.


I must have missed that one. Always good to have someone stand up for you. Way to go SS. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my daughter was young she had the biggest tonsils and was sick alot. Our baby doctor had lost a patient while taking our their tonsils . He never would take hers out . She has tonsils that are so big any dr that looks at them calls them the same as we have. Lungs. They are that big. She tried to get the same dr as gs to take hers out. He said she would die. Too old. I think you are right. Same with chicken pox. Earlier the better.


Oh, my. Sounds like she's doing fine now, thank goodness. Remember adenoids? They always took out tonsils and adenoids, whatever the heck they are. When I was little, if you had a couple of sore throats, out they came! Of course, there weren't antibiotics then, so a strep throat could be extremely serious.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

It was wonderful, so good to have someone watching your back.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, kat & CB, glad to have given you some fun.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

You did, thank you again.
I should tear myself away now, sounds like the dryer stopped which means clothes to fold and put away.  Thank you everyone for such a nice talk, and I'll see you tomorow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SS we need all the fun we can get. Night everyone. XXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I might need some help with Canadian taxes next year. We have a camper/cabin at a resort near Atikokan, Ontario. We are thinking of selling it this summer, so I'm sure there will be taxes to pay.


I know that there is capital gains taxes on resort property in Canada, but I don't know how that applies to non-residents. Hope it works out ok for you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> When I had my tonsils out, I came home and sat in a big chair to have my ice cream. Someone put it on the floor, and I stepped in it!!! I've been putting my foot in it ever since! :shock:


You!'re too funny!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, rats, missed all the fun last night. 

CB I'll be the morning prayer starter. Hopefully he will have a great rest of the year. Once I know they are feeling better it cracks me up how suddenly they remain ill. Oh no, and he is male. You know what that means..............no one will ever hurt as much as he is now, not now or in the future

I am sure he will be fine. Take care, sending hugs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wanted to let y'all know that gs is out of surgery and in recovery. My daughter said a few minutes after they gave him his sleeping meds he said whoo I'm going crazy. lol Thanks everyone !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wonderful news about your gs. God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A couple of days ago there was a link to a great version of Amazing Grace. This is a link to el Divo playing Amazing Grace in the Coliseum in Rome - including a piper


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of days ago there was a link to a great version of Amazing Grace. This is a link to el Divo playing Amazing Grace in the Coliseum in Rome - including a piper
> http://vimeo.com/2021830


Oh kitty that was great! I have a friend from school that plays the pipes for funerals. The only request he gets is for Amazing Grace. Thank you Lord Jesus for Your Amazing Grace ! What a way to start a Monday morning. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh kitty that was great! I have a friend from school that plays the pipes for funerals. The only request he gets is for Amazing Grace. Thank you Lord Jesus for Your Amazing Grace ! What a way to start a Monday morning. :thumbup:


I have been called a "folk purist snob" more times than I can count. Playing "Amazing Grace" on bagpipes drives me up the wall. It certainly doesn't follow the tradition of funereal bagpipe styles.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, I have been busy as going to PT plus had to knit a while as behind with that then sneezing too much.

Glad GS is OK after surgery. I prayed for him.

Well, gotta go but will talk later. I have not finished a shawl in the past 2 weeks so I'm behind as spent too much time on KP.

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know that gs is out of surgery and in recovery. My daughter said a few minutes after they gave him his sleeping meds he said whoo I'm going crazy. lol Thanks everyone !


Thanks for the update.I'm glad all went well.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I have been busy as going to PT plus had to knit a while as behind with that then sneezing too much.
> 
> Glad GS is OK after surgery. I prayed for him.
> 
> ...


I hope you have some time to tell me about your mother's needlework later today. It's so beautiful, and as I said yesterday, I'm going to be doing some embroidery soon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Wasn't she funny? I laughed myself sick when she imitated Scarlet O Hara!


I so enjoyed Tim Conway and Harvey Korman together. I loved to watch and see when they would crack each other up and then try to hide the fact they were laughing. I always wondered how they could get through the skits. It was a wonderful show.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country glad to hear that GS is out of surgery and all is OK.. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know that gs is out of surgery and in recovery. My daughter said a few minutes after they gave him his sleeping meds he said whoo I'm going crazy. lol Thanks everyone !


Glad to hear it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I have been busy as going to PT plus had to knit a while as behind with that then sneezing too much.
> 
> Glad GS is OK after surgery. I prayed for him.
> 
> ...


I'm behind, too, Jane - and for the same reason!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I have been busy as going to PT plus had to knit a while as behind with that then sneezing too much.
> 
> Glad GS is OK after surgery. I prayed for him.
> 
> ...


I'm behind, too, Jane - and for the same reason!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I so enjoyed Tim Conway and Harvey Korman together. I loved to watch and see when they would crack each other up and then try to hide the fact they were laughing. I always wondered how they could get through the skits. It was a wonderful show.


I agree - a great show. They were all so funny! Did you happen to see her on Huckabee last night? She seems to be doing very well, and it was a pleasure to watch her.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Whatever else is going on here, it's time to be respectful and probably time to pray as there were 2 bombs exploded near the finish like of the Boston Marathon around 2:50pm EST.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My gs is home. Acting like nothing happened. Pray for that to continue. Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I praise You for watching out after our baby. You have heard our prayers for him. Lord I pray for the victims of the bombing. Prayers for the wounded and the greiving. Lord we lift them up to you as we are helpless without You. Lord comfort them and give them peace as well as healing of their bodies and mind. We Bless You for all You are going to do. Thank you for my knitting friends I pray in the Name of Jesus Amen


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's wonderful, C.B. Amazing how well children get along! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so glad you GS is doing well. Thank you praying for the people at the Boston Marathon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - a great show. They were all so funny! Did you happen to see her on Huckabee last night? She seems to be doing very well, and it was a pleasure to watch her.


Now, that is comedy!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm very upset over the bombing such sorrow for those who were injured or killed! Pray for them ladies!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My gs is home. Acting like nothing happened. Pray for that to continue. Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I praise You for watching out after our baby. You have heard our prayers for him. Lord I pray for the victims of the bombing. Prayers for the wounded and the greiving. Lord we lift them up to you as we are helpless without You. Lord comfort them and give them peace as well as healing of their bodies and mind. We Bless You for all You are going to do. Thank you for my knitting friends I pray in the Name of Jesus Amen[/quote
> 
> Amen, sister in the lord's name we pray! Hugs to you grandma!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely prayer, thank you for sharing it with us, worth repeating

Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus. I praise You for watching out after our baby. You have heard our prayers for him. Lord I pray for the victims of the bombing. Prayers for the wounded and the grieving. Lord we lift them up to you as we are helpless without You. Lord comfort them and give them peace as well as healing of their bodies and mind. We Bless You for all You are going to do. Thank you for my knitting friends I pray in the Name of Jesus Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was just thinking of the post about Carol Burnett. Laughing to myself about Eunice and that bunch. She was too funny. My Dh said hurry, hurry. He wanted me to come Pink Panther .Never get tired of Pink Panther Sticks Back. We taped it for the grands . I can't watch the news to sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It is just terrible. I hope they catch the creatures who did this. Can't call them people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It is just terrible. I hope they catch the creatures who did this. Can't call them people.


I agree Bonnie, the creatures who did this to innocent people should be hung in front of the people of Boston! We are too soft on criminals!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

When this happened today, someone asked about the Olympic Park bomber (Atlanta). I looked him up and found out he's serving life in a place in Colorado. It's a federal prison, and they have a lot of real bad guys there, including Massoui (spelled wrong) of 9/11. The show a drawing of their isolation cells - worse than death, I'd imagine. If you want to look, it's very interesting. Just go to Wikipedia and type in ADX Florence. Scroll down, click on the picture of the cell to enlarge. Creepy. The window is what got me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

There is so much evil in the world. The cell is still not enough punishment for them!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the terrible crime and violence in Boston today. My thoughts and prayers are with the victims and their families and that those who did such a vicious crime are quickly brought to justice


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was just thinking of the post about Carol Burnett. Laughing to myself about Eunice and that bunch. She was too funny. My Dh said hurry, hurry. He wanted me to come Pink Panther .Never get tired of Pink Panther Sticks Back. We taped it for the grands . I can't watch the news to sad.


If the grands are with you, it's better they see the Pink Panther than be exposed to the news about the bombing if they're very young. Prayer can be done silently, too, so all the bases are covered. I knew I could count on you to have a beautiful prayer for the events of today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is so much evil in the world. The cell is still not enough punishment for them!


I know - it's really terrible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just read this. John 8:12 Then Jesus spoke to them againd saying, "I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness but have the light of life."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just read this. John 8:12 Then Jesus spoke to them againd saying, "I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness but have the light of life."


That's a comfort.

On a day like this, I also like:

...lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world.
Matthew 28:20"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just read this. John 8:12 Then Jesus spoke to them againd saying, "I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness but have the light of life."


Amen, Country Bumpkins!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a comfort.
> 
> On a day like this, I also like:
> 
> ...


Amen!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Amen, Country Bumpkins!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Anyone sing this at church??
I am the Light of the world, says the Lord;
They who follow me will have the light of life.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi friends

Just got back, our church group met this morning around 10:30 for a prayer service for those affected by the Boston terrorist(s), then had a quick lunch and came back

Wish there was more to do, but this is what I could do today


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Just got back, our church group met this morning around 10:30 for a prayer service for those affected by the Boston terrorist(s), then had a quick lunch and came back
> 
> Wish there was more to do, but this is what I could do today


It's great to hear that your church group took the time to have a special prayer service.

I know that some of the things people say on "Smoking and Obamacare" offend you, but a constructive thing you could do is speak as kindly there as you do here. We both know there are positive ways to criticize or disagree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Anyone sing this at church??
> I am the Light of the world, says the Lord;
> They who follow me will have the light of life.


Sounds like an old hymn. I don't think I have heard that one. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I love this. I'll see if I can find the music.

I am the Light of the world, says the Lord;
They who follow me will have the light of life.

1. Arise, says the Lord,
Have no fear within you;
for in my presence there will be no darkness.
I am the Light of the world.

2. Walk in the light,
there is no cause to stumble;
I have come to light the path before you.
I am the Light of the world.

3. Listen to my words;
they are from the One who sent me:
For you, my friends, are called to share Gods glory.
You are the Light of the world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I love this. I'll see if I can find the music.
> 
> I am the Light of the world, says the Lord;
> They who follow me will have the light of life.
> ...


Thats beautiful. Thanks. My favorite of all time is Ode to Joy but in the hymnal is under the name of Joyfull, Joyfull We Adore You. I have it as the ring tone on my phone. :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thats beautiful. Thanks. My favorite of all time is Ode to Joy but in the hymnal is under the name of Joyfull, Joyfull We Adore You. I have it as the ring tone on my phone. :lol:


Here it is sung in church--not professional singers


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here it is sung in church--not professional singers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't get it to work.


If I can find something better, I'll try again.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins wrote:
Thats beautiful. Thanks. My favorite of all time is Ode to Joy but in the hymnal is under the name of Joyfull, Joyfull We Adore You. I have it as the ring tone on my phone.

Here it is sung in church--not professional singers






Andrea

I love those two hymns also. I sang in church choir starting when I was a little girl. My Mom was choir director for over 30 years and she had a beautiful voice. When she died my cousin combined a bunch of choir tapes and put the music on CD's for all of us. It took me a while before I could listen to them but now they are very comforting. Do either of you know "On Eagles Wings"? That is beautiful too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Country Bumpkins wrote:
> Thats beautiful. Thanks. My favorite of all time is Ode to Joy but in the hymnal is under the name of Joyfull, Joyfull We Adore You. I have it as the ring tone on my phone.
> 
> Here it is sung in church--not professional singers
> ...


Yes, I know a lot of church songs and hymns. I've sung in one choir or another most of my life. I haven't sung in my church choir for about 10 years.
Here's On Eagles' Wings. I look on YouTube for a video.

You who dwell in the shelter of the Lord, Who abide in His shadow for life, Say to the Lord, "My Refuge, My Rock in Whom I trust."
And He will raise you up on eagle's wings, Bear you on the breath of dawn, Make you to shine like the sun, And hold you in the palm of His Hand. The snare of the fowler will never capture you, And famine will bring you no fear; Under His Wings your refuge, His faithfulness your shield.
And He will raise you up on eagle's wings, Bear you on the breath of dawn, Make you to shine like the sun, And hold you in the palm of His Hand. You need not fear the terror of the night, Nor the arrow that flies by day, Though thousands fall about you, Near you it shall not come.
And He will raise you up on eagle's wings, Bear you on the breath of dawn, Make you to shine like the sun, And hold you in the palm of His Hand. For to His angels He's given a command, To guard you in all of your ways, Upon their hands they will bear you up, Lest you dash your foot against a stone.
And He will raise you up on eagle's wings, Bear you on the breath of dawn, Make you to shine like the sun, And hold you in the palm of His Hand. And hold you in the palm of His Hand.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's Eagles' Wings

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=O7FbycDXxXk&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DO7FbycDXxXk


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I know a lot of church songs and hymns. I've sung in one choir or another most of my life. I haven't sung in my church choir for about 10 years.
> Here's On Eagles' Wings. I look on YouTube for a video.
> 
> You who dwell in the shelter of the Lord, Who abide in His shadow for life, Say to the Lord, "My Refuge, My Rock in Whom I trust."
> ...


LOVE THAT! Haven't heard it either. Love songs based on Scripture. When my DH got hurt my kids and I slept in the same bed the first few days. I had to sing to them to stop the sobbing. I sang sciptures to them. They settled down and went peacefully asleep. My mother and daddy were in the suit next to us with the door inbetween open. I heard them in there softenly crying. I will sing the scriptures to the hurt in Boston. I know their pain. Prayers for them. Jesus will comfort their pain. The song was from Isaiah 41:10


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's Eagles' Wings
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=O7FbycDXxXk&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DO7FbycDXxXk


I can't get any of them to come up. Grrr


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,
I finally found this website. Glad I did. Hope I will be welcome here - not like the other website where it was terrible.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome! These are very friendly ladies.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> It's great to hear that your church group took the time to have a special prayer service.
> 
> I know that some of the things people say on "Smoking and Obamacare" offend you, but a constructive thing you could do is speak as kindly there as you do here. We both know there are positive ways to criticize or disagree.


Again with the holier than thou attitude, with a Mother Superior complex. Do not lecture me. You sound worse than any nun I had in school with your pontificating


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> I finally found this website. Glad I did. Hope I will be welcome here - not like the other website where it was terrible.


Of course you are. Love your ideas on your posts. Welcome.

SE (big joke, means Supreme Empress) But if the crown fits.....


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone know about any charities or fundraisers for the people hurt in the Boston marathon? Its so hard not to be able to do anything for them and I want to.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Off2Knit are you English? That's neat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, the Fire Fighter's Credit Union. There is a website. I bet if you contact the Boston Fire Dept. they would direct you, and gladly so.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, the Fire Fighter's Credit Union. There is a website. I bet if you contact the Boston Fire Dept. they would direct you, and gladly so.


Thank you! The people in Boston deserve so much help and I respect them so much for getting through this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

how about the song: Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with me.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

A beautiful song. We used to sing that in Sunday School alot.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> I finally found this website. Glad I did. Hope I will be welcome here - not like the other website where it was terrible.


Welcome, welcome glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I just looked at the old website. I was referred to, but cannot figure out what they are getting at. I know they were dumping on me. They are the most uncivilized people I have ever met.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> how about the song: Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with me.


My favorite is still The Old Rugged Cross! We still sing it in church!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Welcome! These are very friendly ladies.


We do get a few trolls in the moat sometimes, but we use the drawbridge to cut them out of our kingdom! We are the banana heads who are true friends to each other. Our queen is on Ravelry, but we have a new Superior Empress here.

Stay tuned as we set up our kingdom! We need suggestions with a new wardrobe, etc., so let us have fun! Hugs, dear friends, Jane.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I love the people here. (Not the trolls)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAFj2-u2cGQ


It won't play on this IPad so will listen later, thanks, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love the people here. (Not the trolls)


I nominate you as one of our newest members!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It won't play on this IPad so will listen later, thanks, Jane


It is the Lords prayer sang by Andrea Boncelli just type in Andrea Boncelli or the Lords pray on youtube


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway! Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> A beautiful song. We used to sing that in Sunday School alot.


You have been voted in as a Banana Head lovely lady! Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so very sorry for the terrible crime and violence in Boston today. My thoughts and prayers are with the victims and their families and that those who did such a vicious crime are quickly brought to justice


Yes, we are sending prayers to those people who were effected by the horrible crime in Boston!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, would you like to become one of the Banana Heads?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am proud to be a Banana Head!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't get any of them to come up. Grrr


Country Bumpkins
I enjoyed talking about the songs with you, but I'm getting the feeling that I should leave now. You know where you can find me. I don't want to get into a situation that might produce some rancor.
Latergator


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I feel like the Scarecrow in the wizard of oz. No brain. I tried to post the youtube of Keith Green. Create in me a Clean heart . I posted some videos the other day but forgot how. Grrr. It is a great song. Keith Green's music has been around since the late 70's He got killed in a plane crash. Also sings The Lord is my Shepherd.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Is alcameron part of this site???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Country Bumpkins
> I enjoyed talking about the songs with you, but I'm getting the feeling that I should leave now. You know where you can find me. I don't want to get into a situation that might produce some rancor.
> Latergator


No, no no don't leave Andrea. We want you here. You are welcome here. No problem as long as we are all nice to each other. Stay!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Alcameron has been very rude to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy we are all trying to be nice on this site. We pray for each other and share good stuff. I don't think Andrea will say anything rude on here to any of us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, Country Bumpkins. But, she was very, very rude to me on the other site. What will be the difference?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Alcameron has been very rude to me.


Well welcome to the elite group. We think it is hilarious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you. I am gun shy regarding some of the people from the other site.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. I am gun shy regarding some of the people from the other site.


We are gun shy too, but at least some are nice when visiting this site!

We enjoy being nice with our conversations! Hugs


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hugs to you, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful to be nice to each other! Still praying for the people of Boston as some have died, a few still in ICU and others have lost limbs.

Boston had the tragedy but it was felt the world over!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm watching "dancing with the stars" then going to bed when it is over, so nighty night ladies!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sit back and enjoy yourself Joeysomma. You deserve a break!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Just read that George Beverly Shea has died. He was 104 
Loved hearing him sing " How great thou art "


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just read that. That was one of his best hymns. I didn't know he was that old. Grew up with him and Billy Graham . We always looked forward to a Billy Graham Crusade on tv. Got to see him in person about 20 years ago. Couldn't enjoy it tho took the youth with us. lol


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Are any of you familiar with "The Sacred Harp" or the tradition of shape-note singing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Are any of you familiar with "The Sacred Harp" or the tradition of shape-note singing?


No. What is it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I know a lot of church songs and hymns. I've sung in one choir or another most of my life. I haven't sung in my church choir for about 10 years.
> Here's On Eagles' Wings. I look on YouTube for a video.
> 
> You who dwell in the shelter of the Lord, Who abide in His shadow for life, Say to the Lord, "My Refuge, My Rock in Whom I trust."
> ...


My youngest daughter loves On Eagles' Wings - had it at her wedding.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just looked at the old website. I was referred to, but cannot figure out what they are getting at. I know they were dumping on me. They are the most uncivilized people I have ever met.


Yes. True. It brings out the worst in people - a contagious poisoning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My favorite is still The Old Rugged Cross! We still sing it in church!


That was my mother's favorite. That and "In the Garden." I love "In the Garden." Anybody know it?

"I come to the garden alone
While the dew is still on the roses."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Found it Andrea. Really beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That was my mother's favorite. That and "In the Garden." I love "In the Garden." Anybody know it?
> 
> "I come to the garden alone
> While the dew is still on the roses."


have to poke my nose in here!
"In the Garden" 
I chose this for my Mums funeral. We used to have it on a Tennessee Ernie Ford record
Thanks for the memory


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

tryalot said:


> have to poke my nose in here!
> "In the Garden"
> I chose this for my Mums funeral. We used to have it on a Tennessee Ernie Ford record
> Thanks for the memory


*****************

Tryalot,

You're welcome. I know how you feel - it's nice to remember those sweet things.
Now that you mention it, it was the Tennessee Ernie Ford version that my mother liked so much, too. I'd forgotten that. So thank YOU for that memory.
Maybe they're listening together in the REAL garden today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That was my mother's favorite. That and "In the Garden." I love "In the Garden." Anybody know it?
> 
> "I come to the garden alone
> While the dew is still on the roses."


yes played at my one of my best friends funeral.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can we please just have one place with no snide remarks, no I don't like, or telling people what they should or shouldn't do. If you don't like someone don't post with them, just pass over it.Lets just have talk about our day or what interest us. We may not like someone, but that's not going to change . Lets just let it go and share somethings that interest us all. Plus I am interested what life is like where you may live. It's like taking a trip with out the traveling. It was nice hearing the music that we remember. Whats everyone doing today. I am having burnt cherry Almond muffins. Oven does not work have to always turn up a bit to get temp. Then it goes up to high, so burnt muffins. I like cherry almond muffins but not burnt. Rain again here. I don't care if April showers bring May flowers. One day of sun a week doesn't get it. Plus lots of flooding going on here, dam's breaking , yards filling up and now 3 to 4 inches next couple of days. Plus I really am going to paint this back room. I have said it for the last 2 years. Oh may life doesn't begin at 60 unless it is a slow pace.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Skyping with my Dad today he lives up north so don't get to see him much. He is now 96 years old and this way I can see him and we talk once a week. Love who ever thought to do this, one thing I do like about internet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am finally done with taxes for this year, well almost. I have filed some extensions and will have to finish them this summer when my clients get the additional information needed. Now some time to work on a craft show and indoor garage sale. One of the girls I worked with is in charge of the sale. I'll have one table for crafts and the other for garage sale type stuff.
> 
> I know and like most of the hymns you have mentioned. I miss singing the good old hymns.


Good glad to hear that is done, now on to next project, then what? When is sale going to be. Daughter in law wants me to help with her's, and bring stuff. I could fill up 16 tables, really have to get something out of here. Starting to feel like a pack rat. :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I love "in the garden", but I also like many of the new contemporary songs.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello, I just found this thread... Thought I might like to join in here and there. I'm on April school break right now (I work in a public elementary school in Massachusetts), and trying to get a lot of spring spruce-ups done. In the process of painting and insulating the ceiling of an enclosed back porch. It gets slower every year, but I'm sure my advancing age and weight have NOTHING to do with it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, Yarnie! Your cherry almond muffins sound delicious! Both flavors are yummy. I have an oven sort of like yours - but I have to turn mine down 25 degrees. Then it swings wildly up and down, so I must check it every 5 or 10 minutes to make sure I'm not undercooking or burning something.

Here's my day: I'm looking forward to lunch with a good friend. I'm taking a keyboard to her for her little grandson to use while he's in town for medical treatment. I'm very excited because I found a beginner piano book for him, too! I couldn't find one at the Music store, but this was in my box of old books! While I was looking in my "stash" of piano books, I found SEVEN books that are just right for my granddaughter. She's taking lessons and really likes playing the piano.

Yesterday was a bad day - so I allowed myself a mini-nervous breakdown, a.k.a. extended hissy fit. Very therapeutic for me - maybe not so for my DH. I feel much better today - looking forward to a nice, long chat with my friend. It's pretty in Atlanta today - although showers might come along this afternoon.

So - that's my day so far. Also hope to actually finish a small blanket (which came about as a mistake) for that same granddaughter - for her bear Emily. Finishing is always fun.

I have to be careful not to get so carried away with my happy day that I forget our Boston "cousins" who have been so hurt. I know so many are praying for them, and they are getting such good care.

Have a great day, Yarnie - and all.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Yarnie! Your cherry almond muffins sound delicious! Both flavors are yummy. I have an oven sort of like yours - but I have to turn mine down 25 degrees. Then it swings wildly up and down, so I must check it every 5 or 10 minutes to make sure I'm not undercooking or burning something.
> 
> Here's my day: I'm looking forward to lunch with a good friend. I'm taking a keyboard to her for her little grandson to use while he's in town for medical treatment. I'm very excited because I found a beginner piano book for him, too! I couldn't find one at the Music store, but this was in my box of old books! While I was looking in my "stash" of piano books, I found SEVEN books that are just right for my granddaughter. She's taking lessons and really likes playing the piano.
> 
> ...


So sorry you had a bad day yesterday. I think we are all allowed a melt-down day here and there. Once in a very great while, I feel like screaming out the back door, but I'm afraid the neighbors would dial 9-1-1! 

I'm not in Boston, but about 50 miles out. I've had the bombing victims in my thoughts and prayers as well. I knew only 2 people who were there, running far back in the pack. Extreme sadness for all the victims and their families. I wish we could discover the key to bringing civility back to civilization. 

I'm working on a knitted squares afghan for my grandson (turning four y.o.). Shades of blue, white & off-white. It might be done around Christmas.

Well, wishing everyone a great day! Off to paint the porch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, CindeeLooWho. I always plan too much and every now and then I get overwhelmed. 

Your blanket sounds pretty. They do take quite a while to do, don't they? But I do love knitting them for grandkids. And they seem to like them so much. That surprised me - a very pleasant surprise.

Enjoy painting that porch!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tryalot said:


> have to poke my nose in here!
> "In the Garden"
> I chose this for my Mums funeral. We used to have it on a Tennessee Ernie Ford record
> Thanks for the memory


Hey tryalot!
Good to see you! We had Tennessee Ernie Ford's Peace in the Valley for my Daddy's and my grandpa's Funeral song. Brings tears to my eyes hearing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just have to say this. The pollen is so bad here that when the weather man was saying his allergies are bothering him my husband starting coughing and blowing his nose. lol He is inside. MEN! hehehhe


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. What is it?


The big deal about it is that it is not intended to be performed for an audience. It is a form of worship, and mainly exists nowadays in Baptist churches in the southeastern US, though its popularity has been increasing. To explain it to you in detail would take a long post, but you can check it out at www.fasola.org, if you want to know more. I love it, even though I don't have a very good voice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a good scripture for today. Luke 6:28 Bless those who curse you, and pray for those who spitiefully use you. If anyone needs me I will be outside playing. Play sweet. xxx


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just have to say this. The pollen is so bad here that when the weather man was saying his allergies are bothering him my husband starting coughing and blowing his nose. lol He is inside. MEN! hehehhe


Argh... Pollen! That will be here in no time! I was never bothered by it in my youth, but in my "middle age" (depending upon how old a human can live  ) it seems to get worse and worse. Since I love doing the lawn and garden, I keep a regular supply of Zyrtec so I don't miss a day.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

My car is green with the stuff


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good scripture for today. Luke 6:28 Bless those who curse you, and pray for those who spitiefully use you. If anyone needs me I will be outside playing. Play sweet. xxx


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hilarious

Several of us are being ignored over there. So mature. All I can visualize is them sticking their fingers in their ears and singing lalalalalalalalalalal

Obama cut the domestic bomb detection budget by 48% in 2010. Well can't blame that on Bush


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey check out the thread L.O.L.L. for liberal ladies. Hilarious


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

How rude they are!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey tryalot!
> Good to see you! We had Tennessee Ernie Ford's Peace in the Valley for my Daddy's and my grandpa's Funeral song. Brings tears to my eyes hearing it.


Thanks CB, don't you go working too hard today


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hilarious
> 
> Several of us are being ignored over there. So mature. All I can visualize is them sticking their fingers in their ears and singing lalalalalalalalalalal
> 
> Obama cut the domestic bomb detection budget by 48% in 2010. Well can't blame that on Bush


I agree - Imagine, some of these women are grandmothers! They sound like a bunch of spoiled middle schoolers who have to demean others to make themselves feel good. Is this the example we want to set for our children and grandchildren?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I say let them have their site and we have ours. I am not going to bother them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought they might be young. It's even sadder that they are old enough to know better. I wonder what their home life is like - must be ugly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I say let them have their site and we have ours. I am not going to bother them.


Thanks CB. It's nice to know that you respect us as we respect you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks CB. It's nice to know that you respect us as we respect you.


We always were respectful


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Respect was not shown to me at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I can say I'm trying. Just ask others to do it too. We can start new. If this site represents us then we need to behave. Just sayin.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm with you CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm with you CB.


 :thumbup: I knew you would be.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I can say I'm trying. Just ask others to do it too. We can start new. If this site represents us then we need to behave. Just sayin.


Totally agree


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Totally agree


 :thumbup:


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Hey check out the thread L.O.L.L. for liberal ladies. Hilarious


I saw and I'm glad I'm not a liberal There's too much meaness for me. I'd rather be a Banana Head!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

>Can we please just have one place with no snide remarks, no I don't like, or telling people what they should or shouldn't do.

Fine, but it works both ways. Don't call others names and there's no reason for anyone to bother with you. You reap what you sow, Honey.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> And be mean to the bone.
> 
> Yeah, right.


I think YOU are very mean! And I was talking to my friends not you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just remember FreedomFries, hurting people hurt people, and by your responses you must be in terrible pain. We will pray for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> We always were respectful


I agree.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Just remember FreedomFries, hurting people hurt people, and by your responses you must be in terrible pain. We will pray for you.


Yes we will. Thank you Off2Knit.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

ROTFL!

Pray away, Darling! I haven't noticed any particular aches, but the time you're spending on your knees is time you're not spending making a fool of yourself when you're not wanted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Respect was not shown to me at all.


It's quite shocking when you first go on a site and then someone blasts you. You feel hurt and embarrassed and angry all at the same time. Why would we want to continue that? I know I don't and won't. We don't have to allow ourselves to be treated that way.

Obviously, it is not possible to discuss controversial subjects without having it deteriorate into personal attacks. So why do it? Let's talk about something nice.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Ignoring you. Go away.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

And then go scurry back to Ravelry to whine about how people on the Dark Side were mean to you. 

Poor you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Totally agree


I applaud what you're trying to do. I've tried a couple of times and failed. When I go on a knitting site and find myself in an argument, I just choose to go somewhere else - like here. I support you and hope all goes well for you over there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Sunday when I was at church the pastor said to pray for hurting people. I lifted up this group of ladies. We all need prayer so I am adding Freedom Fries. I pray for her hurt in Jesus Name . I pray she will not want to hurt others because she has been hurt. She needs attention so I pray You give her the attention she needs. I forgive her . She needs YOU. I thank You Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus Name I pray to the Father.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone have anything nice for dinner. I wanted to use up the beef stew I made on Monday but it looks awful after two days. Now I'm looking in the phone book for a pizza delivery place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And then go scurry back to Ravelry to whine about how people on the Dark Side were mean to you.
> 
> Poor you.


It shouldn't matter to you what anyone says on Ravelry. The truth is that the people on Smoking and Obamacare #7 are very contentious and enjoy argument. Sometimes they get pretty nasty. Those who don't like that are free to leave.

So don't worry about what's said on Ravelry. Over there, it's not about you - unless you choose to join us. It's not at all contentious over there - you might find it dull if you like sparks flying. Some people do - that's fine for them - just not for me.

You may notice, Freedom Fries, that I haven't said anything harsh or insulting to you at all. Isn't that nicer? Don't you feel better when someone treats you kindly even when you said something a little unkind? It can be done. We don't have to fight.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Sunday when I was at church the pastor said to pray for hurting people. I lifted up this group of ladies. We all need prayer so I am adding Freedom Fries. I pray for her hurt in Jesus Name . I pray she will not want to hurt others because she has been hurt. She needs attention so I pray You give her the attention she needs. I forgive her . She needs YOU. I thank You Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus Name I pray to the Father.


In Jesus Name amen. :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Amen, Sister. 

And I pray, Oh Jesus, that you wake these women to the shallowness and emptiness of their petty lives. Show them the error of their ways. Guide them away from the path of gossip and petty cruelty. And please, oh Lord, rescue them from the illusion that pearls, denim and Prada make them look anything but silly.

All this I ask in Jesus's holy name.

Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> In Jesus Name amen. :thumbup:


Very nice, C.B. and Katlapp. I'll quote something I heard in church a long time ago, and it left a big impression on me because it's so simple.

"Don't hurt your brothers and sisters."

I love that.

Oh - I just read the post before mine from Freedom Fries. How can she do that? I'd be hurt myself if I didn't feel such concern for what makes someone like that tick. Disturbing and sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Susan you are blaspheming . You need to stop. For your sake not mine. I call you out of darkness In Jesus Name. I reconize you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Susan you are blaspheming . You need to stop. For your sake not mine. I call you out of darkness In Jesus Name. I reconize you!


Country,
I've never seen anything like that before. And I hope I never do again.
Bonnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She has a demon Bonnie. Pray for her. She needs our help .


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Which one is Susan?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I saw and I'm glad I'm not a liberal There's too much meaness for me. I'd rather be a Banana Head!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> ROTFL!
> 
> Pray away, Darling! I haven't noticed any particular aches, but the time you're spending on your knees is time you're not spending making a fool of yourself when you're not wanted.


Freedom,
Why did you come on here? We're having fun and not fighting. The fighting is for Smoking and Obamacare #7. They love it there and are good at it. If you come on here, you're supposed to be nice.
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Does anyone have anything nice for dinner. I wanted to use up the beef stew I made on Monday but it looks awful after two days. Now I'm looking in the phone book for a pizza delivery place!


Good idea! We had left-over spaghetti. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Which one is Susan?


I'm not sure. Since Country Bumpkin called Freedom Fries Susan, I guess FreedomFries is also Susanmos2000. ?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Why did I come here? Because of a little thread called "Who is the nastiest Dem" calling out KP members behind their backs. Because of all the potstirrers coming from here to the other threads to call names and stir up trouble. 

You reap what you sow, Honeykins. If you were only "playing nice," I wouldn't even know you exist. Think about it.

Oh, and I always welcome prayers. Thankee kindly, y'all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Why did I come here? Because of a little thread called "Who is the nastiest Dem" calling out KP members behind their backs. Because of all the potstirrers coming from here to the other threads to call names and stir up trouble.
> 
> You reap what you sow, Honeykins. If you were only "playing nice," I wouldn't even know you exist. Think about it.


??????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has a demon Bonnie. Pray for her. She needs our help .


I will say that's kind of scary and prayer is called for. Glad this is on the computer and not in person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Why did I come here? Because of a little thread called "Who is the nastiest Dem" calling out KP members behind their backs. Because of all the potstirrers coming from here to the other threads to call names and stir up trouble.
> 
> You reap what you sow, Honeykins. If you were only "playing nice," I wouldn't even know you exist. Think about it.
> 
> Oh, and I always welcome prayers. Thankee kindly, y'all.


Susan we know you are Freedom Fries. You are not fooling me. You need help.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Why did I come here? Because of a little thread called "Who is the nastiest Dem" calling out KP members behind their backs. Because of all the potstirrers coming from here to the other threads to call names and stir up trouble.
> 
> You reap what you sow, Honeykins. If you were only "playing nice," I wouldn't even know you exist. Think about it.
> 
> Oh, and I always welcome prayers. Thankee kindly, y'all.


I never posted anything on Ravelry about people but you said lots of horrible things about me on this site. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't act horribly and I won't be able to tell the truth that you're acting horribly. It's as easy as that.

And you can feel any way you choose. That's part of the beauty of living in a free country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea! We had left-over spaghetti. :lol: :lol:


We had salad, steak and baked potatoes. I made some homemade bread earlier. Between gardening and cleaning . It was good . Dh mowed the yard after so I can still smell the grass. ahhh. Need to get on my new knitting project.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Same here, after dinner I want to start a new project for the marathon donations. I have alot of beautiful Readheart, do you think synthetics are OK for this?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had salad, steak and baked potatoes. I made some homemade bread earlier. Between gardening and cleaning . It was good . Dh mowed the yard after so I can still smell the grass. ahhh. Need to get on my new knitting project.


I made stuff chicken breast with fresh aspagus it was yummy. How is everyone doing tonight.

Oh i wish for fresh momed grass. Not going to happen for a bit though


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Not here either, my husband has terrible allergies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I made stuff chicken breast with fresh aspagus it was yummy. How is everyone doing tonight.
> 
> Oh i wish for fresh momed grass. Not going to happen for a bit though


It was pretty tall. First time. Mostly weeds but it looks better now. Stuffed chicken breast and asparagus does sound yummy. I have a reeses that I am saving for later.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely clothes drying day here, sunny, enough wind to flap the creases out of the bed sheets :lol: 

Dinner tonight? Chicken again I suppose, fed up with Weight Watchers, and I'm not the one trying to lose weight!

Am now looking for green tomato recipes, need to use them before the frosts come along


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tryalot I seem to remember a topic on green tomatoes last fall. Did you look? Fried green tomatoes I think.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Or chowchow, I think that uses green tomatos. My grandmother made that alot.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> tryalot I seem to remember a topic on green tomatoes last fall. Did you look? Fried green tomatoes I think.


I'll go and look, I've just found a Greek recipe for a sweet sour sauce using green tomatoes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tryalot said:


> I'll go and look, I've just found a Greek recipe for a sweet sour sauce using green tomatoes


Oh yummy. Share it with me. Love sweet and sour. Won't have green tomatoes for awhile but will save it for later.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Me too! Is there a link?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was pretty tall. First time. Mostly weeds but it looks better now. Stuffed chicken breast and asparagus does sound yummy. I have a reeses that I am saving for later.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And then go scurry back to Ravelry to whine about how people on the Dark Side were mean to you.
> 
> Poor you.


Hello, Ingried you have returned with your hatred! I looked at your name and the time fits when you thought you were going to be thrown off KP so you got a new name?

Go elsewhere!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Janeway, you just missed something awful that happened.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Hi Janeway, you just missed something awful that happened.


What?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

That Susan chased me over here, but she changed her name to Freedom Fries and said a lot of nasty things to everyone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Amen, Sister.
> 
> And I pray, Oh Jesus, that you wake these women to the shallowness and emptiness of their petty lives. Show them the error of their ways. Guide them away from the path of gossip and petty cruelty. And please, oh Lord, rescue them from the illusion that pearls, denim and Prada make them look anything but silly.
> 
> ...


Are you for real?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Smooch! Love you too, my Dear. Shall we go lay some wreaths?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Please go away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Catching up on all the posts - thanks everyone for the links and memories to all the lovely hymns. This is one of my favourite versions of "How Great Thou Art" by Randy Travis.
http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=E1FCJNNU

Spring has sort of come to the west coast - a few sunny days and a few rainy days, but the nights are still cool. DH mowed grass for the second time this year on Mon and it looks nice and green now but by summer it will be on the brown side.

Our dinner was a little boring - left over roast pork, rice and veggies. But it's nice to put a quick meal together when I get home from work. A little more KP to catch up and then work on the hat I just started. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yummy. Share it with me. Love sweet and sour. Won't have green tomatoes for awhile but will save it for later.


I will trial it tonight and, if any good, will post it


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Please have a lovely evening, my Dear Old Friend.

See you soon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you for real?


That's Ingried? I don't remember anything like that coming from Ingried back in the "old days." Looks we'll have to just look away.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We should just ignore Freedom as she/he or maybe "it" is just wanting attention!

Is this person Susan 2000 or Ingried? Hard to say!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Im getting very confused.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> That Susan chased me over here, but she changed her name to Freedom Fries and said a lot of nasty things to everyone.


Well, sweetie we care for you as you are a Banana Head so she is just jealous because we have our own group and she is on the outside looking in and is angry!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Janeway. You and Country Bumpkins are the best!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My day was busy had PT for last time as Medicare won't pay for anymore on that kidney illness. Then came home, rested, then went to Wed. Evening church.

We had a hail storm that damaged several churches/houses/cars. It was golf ball size, but our house is OK.

Dinner was a burrito with refried beans/hamburger/sour cream & taco sauce. Still hungry but going to bed anyway--hope to go to sleep.

Good night ladies!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Good-night Janeway. Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Good-night Janeway. Hugs!


Thanks sweetie, good night to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tryalot said:


> I will trial it tonight and, if any good, will post it


Ok. What time is it there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Jane. Sweet dreams.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh the pizza is here. Time to eat now while its hot. Thanks everyone for watching my back tonight! Keep the drawbridge up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Oh the pizza is here. Time to eat now while its hot. Thanks everyone for watching my back tonight! Keep the drawbridge up!


 :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Angry, no. Just amused at the hypocrisy. I wouldn't even know you exist if you hadn't squatted elsewhere, spreading your venom. 

You reap what you sow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB you are such a good person. Happy to know you!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Does anyone have anything nice for dinner. I wanted to use up the beef stew I made on Monday but it looks awful after two days. Now I'm looking in the phone book for a pizza delivery place!


We had pizza delivery too! I've been painting an enclosed back porch and had no energy left to cook. I love "delivery"!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had salad, steak and baked potatoes. I made some homemade bread earlier. Between gardening and cleaning . It was good . Dh mowed the yard after so I can still smell the grass. ahhh. Need to get on my new knitting project.


I love the smell of freshly cut grass. It's just starting to turn green up here in the northeast. Got the lime down before the rains last week. Looking forward to the first mow maybe next week. Ahhh, the little things that make me happy!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Same here, after dinner I want to start a new project for the marathon donations. I have alot of beautiful Readheart, do you think synthetics are OK for this?


What a great idea! My daughter is a local singer/songwriter and she will be participating in some local fundraising events for the victims... Such sadness...


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Lovely clothes drying day here, sunny, enough wind to flap the creases out of the bed sheets :lol:
> 
> Dinner tonight? Chicken again I suppose, fed up with Weight Watchers, and I'm not the one trying to lose weight!
> 
> Am now looking for green tomato recipes, need to use them before the frosts come along


OH, I wish I could dry my clothes and sheets outside! That is a heavenly childhood memory. Unfortunately, my honey is soooooo sensitive & allergic to pollen (and unable to take the daily zyrtec that I take) that fresh air drying is impossible. Simple allergy symptoms turn into feverish severe sinus infections and bronchitis for him.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB you are such a good person. Happy to know you!


Hmm, I beg to differ.

Sorry to intrude on this cozy little thread, but it's been brought to my attention that CB has been making claims that I am Freedom Fries. She is wrong, and while I'm more amused than offended I must point out that God doesn't look kindly on false assertions of this kind--and to make references to the forces of Satan turns a simple error into a form of blasphemy. CB owes both me and Freedom Fries a public apology and would do well to ask God for forgiveness as well.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164046-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

